# What are you working on right now.



## Rasa

Just curious which pieces everyone's learning.

For me it is:

Brahms, 2nd Rhapsody
Chopin, étude op. 25n2
Bach, WTC1 P&F 23 in G sharp minor
Bartok, Allegro Barbaro


The Allegro Barbaro is pretty epic win. It's easier then it sounds/looks, until you get to the good tempi. then its a fun game to practice the displacements.


----------



## Air

Bach WTC1 P&F 18 - much, much harder than it sounds
Beethoven piano sonata No. 32 - one of his best, impossible runs w/wild mood-swings
Schumann Klavierkonzert - The gem of the romantic piano repertoire
Liszt Rigoletto-Paraphrase (after Verdi) - the technical giant of this mix
Liebermann noct. No. 4 - A technical beast with a heartbreakingly beautiful melody (and a 5-voice fugue in stretto)

I love my entire repertoire, but if I had to pick one, it would go to the Klavierkonzert in a. It'll be SO exciting to play with an orchestra!


----------



## Rasa

I'll be doing a Klavierkonzert next year for my exam, can't wait either (even though it's probably not going to be with orchestra).

Preludes and fugues are always much harder then they sound. The work you do in those are infinite. This sunday I heard Pierre-Alain Volondat play a chromatic fanatasia and fugue, and suddenly was ashamed of my own dabblings in my fugue.

Say, looks like not a lot of people are working the piano


----------



## PostMinimalist

By Giovanni Bottesini,

Allergretto Capriccio,
Elegy in D,
Romanza Dramatica,
Gavotte in G,
Fantasy on Themes from Sonnambula,
Bolero,
Variations on Nel Cor Piu Non Mi Sento,

By Reinhold Gliere
Intermezzo Op 9 no 1
Prelude Op. 32 no 1

By Derek Bourgeois
Romance Op 64

By Bach
3rd suite for unaccompanied cello

Also Faure - Apres un Reve
and Rachmaninof - Vocalise

All for solo double bass and piano (except for the Bach of course).

Good luck with your recital.
FC


----------



## R-F

*Invention if F*- Bach. Deceptively tricky, seeing as you only usually have one note in each hand!
*The Simpsons Theme*- Danny Elfman. Sure, it's pretty empty music, but it's a lot of fun and actually really good for practicing syncopated rythms.
*Montagues and Capulets (Dance of the Knights)*- Prokofiev. This is probably the hardest piece I'm learning. Forte a large amount of the time, lots of octaves, leaps too. With my current ability I don't think I could get this up to concert standard, but it's a great piece to learn at home.
*A Scottish Poem*- Edward Macdowell. I didn't know this piece, but found it in a book. It's a wonderful piece I think!


----------



## JSK

Piano:
Beethoven - Concerto #4 (1st movement)
Chopin - Ballade in G minor
Prokofiev - Sonata #2 (Scherzo, maybe more movements eventually)
Barber - Nocturne

Violin:
Bloch - Baal Shem Suite (1st movement)
Handel - Sonata in G minor
Hopefully soon the 1st movement of the Khachaturian concerto.


----------



## Praine

Just playing it simple-ish with some Erik Satie. Learning his Sarabandes right now.


----------



## Air

JSK said:


> Piano:
> Beethoven - Concerto #4 (1st movement)
> Chopin - Ballade in G minor
> Prokofiev - Sonata #2 (Scherzo, maybe more movements eventually)
> Barber - Nocturne


Very, very nice program. Some of my favorite composers of the piano. But where, may I ask, is the Bach?


----------



## JSK

I will either be starting a Bach P+F or the D minor Toccata or a Haydn Sonata soon.


----------



## Rasa

Bach - Hayden. Not even a contest.


----------



## Rasa

I'm so sick of this étude. And the exams only in three weeks so I have to keep at it still.


----------



## Aramis

_Rage Over the Lost Penny_ by guess-who.


----------



## trazom

Errr...I feel like I'm the only one here that is NOT performing at the concert pianist level. I'm only just starting my first serious piece of the classical repertoire: Sonata #8 "Pathetique" by Beethoven. Mozart's actually my favorite but I don't feel confident enough about my technique to perform his more serious works just yet.


----------



## Air

Rasa said:


> Bach - Hayden. Not even a contest.


Can you clarify, please? I don't get it.



Rasa said:


> I'm so sick of this étude. And the exams only in three weeks so I have to keep at it still.


I know the feeling. 



Aramis said:


> _Rage Over the Lost Penny_ by guess-who.


Uggh... those left hand chords. 



trazom said:


> Errr...I feel like I'm the only one here that is NOT performing at the concert pianist level. I'm only just starting my first serious piece of the classical repertoire: Sonata #8 "Pathetique" by Beethoven.


No pressure. 

Hmmm... the "Pathetique"... it's actually quite hard unless you're only playing the second movement...



trazom said:


> Mozart's actually my favorite but I don't feel confident enough about my technique to perform his more serious works just yet.


No one ever feels confident enough to play *Mozart*... you just have to try.


----------



## trazom

> Hmmm... the "Pathetique"... it's actually quite hard unless you're only playing the second movement...


Well, I plan on playing the sonata in its entirety. I have the music and it looks only a little challenging, but in a good way. The kind where I know I can actually play it if I work towards it. Not the kind of challenge where you look at a piece in utter disbelief and struggle for hours over the first couple of measures. LOL!

Besides, I cherish the sonata. It's juicy and fits the hands comfortably in the way that only classical pieces can. Unlike the Romantics where you need freakishly large spider hands to easily perform those wide leaps usually for the left hand.


----------



## Rasa

There's no contest for me, because in oversimplification: Bach: interesting, Haydn: Boring. I'm more into the counter-point then into the style galant, although it has it's charms. I think that it's mainly due to the fact I don't have the fingers to play it well: smooth, clear, brilliant.



> feel like I'm the only one here that is NOT performing at the concert pianist level.


Everybody has to start somewhere. Besides, not everybody who studies pieces of a (slightly in my case) elevated level is a concert pianist. Me, I used to take lessons as a kid, had a bit of talent so I progressed well. When I was 14 I got fed up with everything, I got stopped at school (had to retake my year), and stopped playing the piano for 2 years. I took it up again when I was 16 (courses at the local academy), but never really studied hard.

In my last year (not even the final year) of academy, my godfather (who used to be a conservatory teacher in accompanyment, and is a brilliant teacher for technical matters) gave me the Sonatine of Katchaturian. I got so obsessed with playing this piece (against the advice of my teacher) that suddenly the idea entered that I wanted to do conservatory, that is was a perfect way out of doing a study that would interest me but not passion me.

so there I went, with a huge disadvantage. I studied all summer to get a programme ready (WTC1 P&F 13, my first ever fugue, The aforementioned Sonatina, 2 technical etudes, and a couple of kinderzehnen. This is a program usually way to light to enter). I got hooked up with a conservatory teacher who told me to come audition and we struck a deal: I would be allowed to enter the class, and fail my first year for piano. I'd do the theory courses as normal, and just spread my first year of instrument over two. So now, I'm in year two and I don't stand out as being a lesser pianist anymore.

All that just to show that progress can be made if you work, and just because you can show of an important looking programme, it doesn't mean you're a concert pianist


----------



## Herzeleide

Aramis said:


> _Rage Over the Lost Penny_ by guess-who.


Wolfgang van Bachoven.


----------



## danae

A string quartet with Ligeti and Lutoslawski influences, transcriptions of famous orchestral pieces for small ensembles, and finally studying harmony from like 10 different manuals for a student that I can't handle.


----------



## Herzeleide

Rasa said:


> There's no contest for me, because in oversimplification: Bach: interesting, Haydn: Boring. I'm more into the counter-point then into the style galant, although it has it's charms. I think that it's mainly due to the fact I don't have the fingers to play it well: smooth, clear, brilliant.


Look and listen closely enough, and you'll hear counterpoint in Haydn. Start with opp. 20 and 33.


----------



## bdelykleon

I also am not a concert pianist. I started with 12, but dropped after a few months, the teacher was awful, returned two years ago, with 23, and now I'm pretty happy with the piano, I know I'll never play, say, the Études d'execution transcendentale, but I really prefer to enjoy the pieces I master.

Right now I'm studying:
Valse op. 64 no. 2 Chopin
I began this last year, it took me hard to master it, but now I'm quite happy from what I'm doing right now. When I started it was a very hard piece, and I think it brought me considerable technical improvement.

Impromptu in Ab major op. 142 no. 2 - Schubert
I thought this Impromptu would be harder to master, began it a month a go and it is almost done. It's a very nice piece, with some very interesting harmonic writing and a nice Trio section which forces us to colour the inner voices.

Sonata 61 in D major Hob XVI: 51 - Haydn
Just started this sonata, and I'm still struggling with the large scope (for my skills) of the first movement, it is being difficult to me to mantain the same level throughout. It is not my first classical sonata, but it is surely the most advanced I studied, having done before only some of Beethoven sonatinas, the op. 49 of the same composer and an early Haydn sonata in G.


----------



## nahkaiser

Anything that Bach can come up with really. But I'm concentrating on his Inventions. They are a real challenge and they've given me "finger-aches", as to say, for weeks.


----------



## Rasa

And finally, it's over, I can let go of this aweful program (not really, but after half a year, ya rly)

i'm now working on Bach's WTC1 Fugue in Bb Major, and (since i want a salon repertoire) Chopin's Nocturne op. 9 no.2


----------



## World Violist

Vaughan Williams Suite for Viola and Orchestra
The finale of Beethoven's string quintet in C minor, Op. 104 (second viola): 



 yes, it is amazing.


----------



## jamzky

I am working on Bach and more Bach and now a little Rameau. I like Baroque keyboard music, very satisfying stuff. I am also composing - piano music and a piece for solo flute, so I am busy.


----------



## andruini

Beethoven's Spring Sonata on the violin..
And Dvorák's Sonatina in I think it's G..

And also composing a string quartet and a piece for woodwind choir..


----------



## Rasa

And my holiday is over. Programme for the next academic year:

Bach: WTK 1: Prelude and fugue #9 (Emaj) and #21 (Bb maj)
Chopin: 1st Polonaise
Scriabin: Etude op. 8 #5
Rachmaninov: Etude op. 33 #1
Clementi: Sonata in Sol maj, op. 25 #2

I think I got a lot of work this year


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I'm trying to become a bar pianist (as a hobby), so I'm basically learning standards (of course, in the jazz way- just melody and chords, with improvisations off of that). But there are a few tunes that I'm working on to improve my improv:

John Coltrane's "Crescent"
John Lewis' "Django"
Rodgers/Hart's "My Funny Valentine"

And I'm slowly composing a choral piece based on sea shanties.


----------



## Rasa

Ah forgot: Kabalevsky, 3d sonata


----------



## Scott Good

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'm trying to become a bar pianist (as a hobby), so I'm basically learning standards (of course, in the jazz way- just melody and chords, with improvisations off of that). But there are a few tunes that I'm working on to improve my improv:
> 
> John Coltrane's "Crescent"
> John Lewis' "Django"
> Rodgers/Hart's "My Funny Valentine"
> 
> And I'm slowly composing a choral piece based on sea shanties.


Cool, man. That's the kind of rep I like to play around with as well.

I gave up trying to lay classical music on the piano years ago. It was fun for awhile, but I don't have the patience, or desire for that matter. I'll just listen to the pros!

But, I do like to try and lift music. I am making my way through Brahms 1st - just chords and melody! Testing the ear and memory. As well, I like to just sit down and play modulations in a classical style. I have a weird sense of fun.

But most of my piano time is working on new compositions.

The trombone sits and collects dust...oh my old friend, we will be united soon.


----------



## Praine

I'm working on Debussy's _Children's Corner_ right now. I just love "Doctor Gradus ad Parnassum" so much and it's quite fun to play. I think I will just focus on that, "Golliwoggs Cakewalk" and "Serenade for the Doll" for the time being and see if I want to work on the three other movements. Other than that, I still have some Satie that I will be working on.


----------



## Air

I got the Hammerklavier today! 

Probably will just stick to one movement, not the third, most probably the Adagio sostenuto. Let's see, I already have Prok's 6th Sonata, Bach's intricate P&F 20 (WTC I that is), Schumann's Klavierkonzert, possibly his fantasy in c as well, maybe Gubaidulina's piano sonata if i'm up for the fun...


----------



## Lisztfreak

My biceps, have to make them as hard as the triceps. 

Otherwise I'm trying to play the piano part of Delius' Violin Sonata No.1. Since I've never been taking piano classes, I'm having a rough time now.


----------



## Yoshi

Right now I'm just doing alot of exercices from various composers and working on Bach preludes


----------



## Somnifer

Currently learning:

-Liszt: Un Sospiro (for sister's wedding next year, and because I love it)
-Liszt: Waldesrauschen (chose this after I gave up on La Leggierezza)
-Debussy: Suite Bergamasque (one of my favourite works of music)
-Mozart: Sonata in B Flat, K. 333 (my favourite Mozart sonata)


----------



## Rasa

Un sospiro... one day!


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm working on a solo guitar arrangement of Duke Ellington's "Single Petal of a Rose."


----------



## Ravellian

Haven't decided on what this year's repertoire will be besides Listz's ninth Hungarian Rhapsody. I'll probably stick with my Bach (WTC II No. 23 in B Major), maybe learn another Debussy, no idea about what Classical piece yet.
Oh, and I received an invitation from one of the university professors today to play the Trout Quintet in their German ensemble, I'm excited!


----------



## MJTTOMB

I'm looking at Scriabin Op. 9 Prelude and Nocturne for left hand. Gorgeous pieces, both of them.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Mozart Piano Concerto 21


----------



## Zeniyama

Right now, the only thing I'm officially working on is Bach's WTC Book 2, Prelude and Fugue no. 2 in C Minor. It's fairly tough (I haven't tackled anything Baroque in a while), but it's very rewarding, because I'm achieving better tempo and rhythm as I practice.

I'm still trying to find something else to work on. I was thinking something like Prokofiev or Shostakovich, but I'm not entirely sure exactly what to do. I might try to tackle Suggestion Diabolique, because a few months ago I got about half-way through and gave up, but looking at it now after such a long time, it's a bit intimidating.


----------



## Ravellian

Alright, here's my final repertoire for the semester:

Bach- Prelude & Fugue No. 16 in G Minor, Book II WTC
Beethoven- Sonata No. 24, Op. 78 in F# Major
Liszt- Hungarian Rhapsody No. 9 in Eb Major "Pester Carnival"
Prokofiev- Toccata


----------



## Rasa

One from every period


----------



## Polednice

Mozart Piano Sonata No. 7 (I think, I obviously haven't paid attention to the number )
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 5
A Rachmaninoff Prelude (not the C# Minor or the one in G)
Various Lyric Pieces by Grieg

And I always like to try my hand at various concertos when the mood takes me; usually I look at Grieg, Brahms 1, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky 1, and Rachmaninoff 2


----------



## danae

Scarlatti sonatas.

Chopin etudes op.10 nos. 2, 3, 4, 12 and op.25 no 11

Brahms rhapsody op.79 no.1 in b minor

several preludes and fugues from WTC I

Ligeti etude "Fanfares"

Bartok suite op.14

Fani Kosona "Theta"


----------



## bplary

At the moment.

Beethoven- Piano Sonata Op.27 No.1
Mozart- Piano Sonata K333
Brahms- Romanze Op.118 No.5
Prokofiev- Prelude Op.12 No.7
Bach- P&F WTC Book 2 in F Minor


----------



## JAKE WYB

Liszt Harmoies religiouex et Poetiques - *Invocation*
- not terribly difficult but a good racket to release my highstress levels
and when im in need of a rest,
Grieg lyric ieces including - *Nocturne, Evening inthe Mountains, Waldesstille, Traumgesicht, brooklet*


----------



## Rasa

Yes! I have learned the notes on my program, except the Kabalewsky. This year's going to be sweet with good piano courses.


----------



## Zeniyama

I'm doing a bit of dabbling in Beethoven's Piano Sonata no. 18 in Eb. Beautiful work, that is.

I'm also, more primarily, working on a little novelty piece by Zez Confrey: _Coaxing the piano_. It's a very fun piece to play.


----------



## Lukecash12

Liszt's Grand Concert Solo, and 2 Thalberg pieces: Sonnambula and the Moses Fantasy.


----------



## Rasa

4-hand Waltzes from Brahms now.


----------



## Yoshi

Beethoven's sonata WoO 47 No. 2

Not very impressive I know, but it's on my programme.


----------



## Lukecash12

I've started on something new finally, and I'm pretty stoked. It's Medtner's first piano concerto.


----------



## RickFinney

I'm currently working on learning the piece of Johann Pachelbel, Canon in C... I heard the music and it sounds great so I also want to play it myself.


----------



## Rasa

Piano literature wasn't big enough to choose from?


----------



## andruini

Steve Reich's Clapping Music. A lot harder than it sounds! I've yet to find someone good enough to clap it with me.. Everyone gets lost after the first shift.. Still, a fun piece that also serves as rythm practice!


----------



## Nathand

Just finishing rachmaninoff's prelude no 4 in D major. Trying to Polish off chopin's etude in f minor because I'm a little rusty on it.


----------



## Lukecash12

My Grandfather and I are working with Immanuel Dutch Reform Church in Ripon and will be part of the chorus in the Messiah on December 6th. I'm going to enjoy every bit of it, although it's not exactly the most demanding Oratorio. I'll be singing lead Bass.


----------



## andruini

Lukecash12 said:


> My Grandfather and I are working with Immanuel Dutch Reform Church in Ripon and will be part of the chorus in the Messiah on December 6th. I'm going to enjoy every bit of it, although it's not exactly the most demanding Oratorio. I'll be singing lead Bass.


It may not be extremely demanding, but it's not totally uninteresting to sing. I sang tenor a couple of years back and had a blast!


----------



## Lukecash12

andruini said:


> It may not be extremely demanding, but it's not totally uninteresting to sing. I sang tenor a couple of years back and had a blast!


No kidding. I love it too! Some very good composing on Handel's part. Not only that but some evocative use of scripture. I think the quote from Malachi 3:3 is fantastic.


----------



## Ravellian

I'm beginning my repertoire for next semester.. I'll be playing Beethoven's "Waldstein" sonata and the Tchaikovsky concerto; not quite sure what else yet.


----------



## GreenPiano

Hi, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post
I'm working on Kuhlau Op.55 No.3,
Invention #8 by Bach,
and trying to play a couple of Mozart Sonatas... No 10 and 8 and 11.
Mozart writes the best piano sonatas in the world!
Also the little pieces are good.
Does anybody know why Mozart said Alla Turca on his 11 Sonata III. Allegro?


----------



## JSK

I believe it is called "alla turca" because Mozart imitated Turkish Janissary music. The rolled chords or whatever they are called in the left hand supposedly imitate some of the rattles or jingles used by Janissary bands. This was considered very exotic at the time.


----------



## Zeniyama

Chopin's Minute Waltz...
Other than that, I've just been playing around with various things, trying to find another piece that I would really like to learn.


----------



## bplary

Well what's in my signature is what I'm working on but in terms of chamber music now I'm doing Mozart Violin Sonatas with a friend of mine and clarinet trios by Rick Sowash and Khachaturian.


----------



## Lukecash12

Learning Raga Bhairavi on the sitar.


----------



## Ivan_cro

hi!
I'm new to this forums and this is my first post 

I'm currently working on:
J.S.Bach: Prelude and Fugue in c-minor
Beethoven: Sonata in G- major op.14 no. 2 Allegro and Andante
Chopin: Polonaise op. 40 no 1 Military
Chopin: Nocturne op.9 no. 1
Moszkowski: Etude in As-major

Hope you like it


----------



## CostaSimpson

For Clarinet: 
Brahms' Clarinet Sonatas 1 and 2
Finzi's Five Bagatelles
Lutoslawski's Dance Preludes

Organ: 
Vierne's Berceuse
Satie's Gymnopedies (Written for piano, arranged at sight for organ)
Choir accompaniment: Hine e Hine, Psalm 24 Howard Goodall, May the road rise to meet you (David Hamilton)


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

Chopin: Nocturne in C# minor post., Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 in E-flat Major, Nocturne Op. 9 No. 1 in B-flat minor, Fantasie Impromptu, Op.66

Bolcom: Graceful Ghost Rag

Beethoven: Pathetique Sonata, No. 8, Op. 13, First Movement


----------



## Ivan_cro

Josef Anton Bruckner said:


> Chopin: Nocturne in C# minor post., Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 in E-flat Major, Nocturne Op. 9 No. 1 in B-flat minor, Fantasie Impromptu, Op.66


I love what you're playing 
These are one of my favourite Chopin's piano pieces!

btw. I also work on Nocturne op.9 no. 1


----------



## TWhite

In the midst of re-learning some pieces I let go (and shouldn't have). Should keep me busy for about a year or so: 
Albeniz: "El Albaicin" from "Suite Iberia." 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes 9,10 and 12 from his Op. 32
Falla: Three dances from "Three Cornered Hat"
Liapunov: "Lesginka" from "12 Transcendental Etudes"
Liszt-Wagner: Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla

And no, I'm NOT kidding! 

Tom


----------



## Air

I'm to pick one of the following 20th century repertoire:

Einojuhani Rautavaara: _Narcissus_ (2001)
Serge Prokofieff: _Piano Sonata No. 7_ (1942)
Sofia Gubaidulina: _Chaconne_ (1962)
Richard Danielpour: Mardi Gras from _The Enchanted Garden_ (1992)

So?

The Rautavaara ain't interesting at all - it's a rip off of Debussy, whole tone scale, pedal work, rippling water and all. Not to mention that there's a lengthy passage of overlapping "impressionistic" layers, at minimum volume, played with delicate fingers, that really does not suit my tastes.

The warhorse - at least to those who like C20th piano music - is Prokofiev's 7th Piano Sonata (Stalingrad). I own three recordings of the work - both an advantage and a setback. Plus, if I do learn the piece, I'm not sure if I can manage the whole thing - the first and second movements plus the diabolical third movement toccata. Great, great piece though.

Many musicians I know consider Sofia Gubaidulina to be a genius of the highest order, with her Chaconne being one of the heights of her pianistic output. She's always exploring with different combinations of sound - even on an 88-key piano, and one can discover passages in her music influenced by composers as diverse as Bach, Schubert, Debussy, Khachaturian, and Prokofiev. Yet even with this fusion of styles and cultures Gubaidulina maintains a unique voice in this highly virtuosic work, dramatic, complex, and certainly a challenge for me to contemplate.

The only piece here that I can consider "crowd-pleasing" would be the Mardi Gras from American composer Danielpour's first book of Preludes, _The Enchanted Garden_. It is a fiery, dissonant ragtime romp - a true Mardi Gras, if you may. The only setbacks are some of the more technical aspects of the work: rapid leaps between chords in the left hand as well as a difficult-to-master syncopated rhythm (the "Mardi Gras" rhythm). If I ain't able to let this piece groove, it won't work. It'll just sound like the shallow, lacking-in-substance piece it is.


----------



## chrisg

I'm going with some more Chopin Etudes and the Rachmaninoff's variation of Flight Of The Bumblebee.


----------



## Guest

Air said:


> The warhorse - at least to those who like C20th piano music - is Prokofiev's 7th Piano Sonata (Stalingrad). I own three recordings of the work - both an advantage and a setback. Plus, if I do learn the piece, I'm not sure if I can manage the whole thing - the first and second movements plus the diabolical third movement toccata. Great, great piece though.


Agreed. The war sonatas are all awesome. In fact, the other sonatas are pretty awesome too.

I myself am learning some of Prokofiev's Visions Fugitives, no. 9 at the moment. Also learning Brahms' three intermezzi, op. 117.


----------



## bplary

Working on..
Beethoven Piano Sonata Op.31 No.3
Liszt Funerailles
(Only solo stuff for now, have to prepare them for an audition in early June)
For chamber music I'm working on Brahms' Piano Trio Op.87, gotta have it learned within the next month and a half or so.


----------



## Rasa

bplary said:


> Working on..
> Beethoven Piano Sonata Op.31 No.3
> Liszt Funerailles
> (Only solo stuff for now, have to prepare them for an audition in early June)
> For chamber music I'm working on Brahms' Piano Trio Op.87, gotta have it learned within the next month and a half or so.


Don't know your level, but aren't you starting a bit late?


----------



## bplary

I've already made significant progress in each of these pieces, if I was just starting now then I would definitely be hard pressed to be prepared for my audition! I pretty much have the note learning done for all these pieces, just need to give them a fine polish.


----------



## stewil88

I am just getting back into playing piano and organ after ten years recovering from a medical problem, but I am back and loving it. To start off, I am working on J.S. Bach’s “Erbarm Dich Mein, O Herre Gott” BWV-721 it’s really a simple and slower piece to play, and I’m also working on other Bach’s works. I would like to learn to play C. M. Widor’s Symphonie Nr. F-moll op. 42,1 which is very fast, and that’s my goal.


----------



## Rasa

Another year past, a new heap of things to learn.

Scherzo no.3, Chopin
Etude op 10.4, Chopin
Etude sur les notes repetées, Debussy
Trois Pieces, Poulence (or perchance a Fauré nocturne, yet to decide)
Fugue in B minor, WTK 2, Bach
Concerto in D, Haydn


----------



## Guest

I just started Faure's barcarolle no. 4 in a-flat. Also doing Brahms' 3 intermezzi, op. 117, and Prokofiev's visions fugitives no. 9.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Anyone here doing a Prokofiev piano sonata?? 

I'm not even close to doing that, but I would love to do something like the 2nd sonata, which is a little easier.


----------



## migas28

Chopin - Prélude 4, Op.28
Brahms - Hungarian Dance No. 5
Bach - Jesu Bleibet Meine Freude
Astor Piazzolla - Invierno Porteño
Grieg - Anitras Tanz
Liszt - Lieberstraume (No. 3)


----------



## Ivan_cro

Beethoven: Pathetique sonata
Chopin: Etude op.25 no.1


----------



## stravinsky81

I''m preparing the following for recital:

Bach English Suite No. 3 in g minor
Haydn Sonata in E-Flat major, Hob. XVI:52
Schumann Symphonic Etudes


----------



## Yoshi

Bach - WTC II prelude and fugue No.6 (The prelude is ready I guess)
Czerny - Etude Op.740 No. 50
Beethoven - Appassionata


----------



## daSTICK

15 years old and working on the 3rd movement of Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor.  Awesome piece, but my teacher wants me to be ready by this November though.

Also doing:

Rachmaninoff - Prelude Op.23 No.5
Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Ivan_cro

daSTICK said:


> 15 years old and working on the 3rd movement of Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor.  Awesome piece, but my teacher wants me to be ready by this November though.
> 
> Also doing:
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Prelude Op.23 No.5
> Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


Oh, I love it! 
Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor is one of my favourite concertos, and moonlight sonata is great
I'm also 15 by the way


----------



## SonataSonataSonata

I'm mostly preparing my own stuff for recording, but as far as stuff that I haven't written and I'm working on _casually_:

Rachel Eubanks: Five Interludes
Leo Ornstein: Arabesques
Selim Palmgren: En Route
J.S. Bach: Toccata & Fugue in e minor (BWV 914)
PDQ Bach: Short-Tempered Clavier


----------



## Guest

Just started Roy Harris' Piano Sonata. Very cool piece.


----------



## Petwhac

Any of you accomplished pianists fancy having a go at this piece?


----------



## Guest

^Who wrote that? I have never heard it but dang it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Eh, my repertoire situation is a bit tricky, but I'll see if I can post the best I can:

-Ravel Piano Concerto in G: already learned and practicing for competition 24th

-Ravel Rapsodie Espagnole (primo): in progress of learning the Feria for radio show October 27th (will do other three movements afterward)

-Schubert Fantasia in F Minor (secondo): in progress of learning

-Chopin Ballade 2 in F Major Op. 38: already learned. After concerto competition, will start practicing again for radio show October 27th

-Brahms Ballades Op. 10: will start learning after concerto competition

-Berg Piano Sonata: will start learning after concerto competition

-Beethoven Sonata in C Major Op. 53 "Waldstein": Already know the third movement, but will start learning the other two and practicing the third again either after concerto competition, or wait until after radio show.

-Bach: Any of the preludes and fugues: Probably learn after radio show

-Ravel La Valse (solo piano): Will start learning on Christmas break

-Alkan Symphony for Solo Piano 1st movement (Op. 39 No. 4): Hopefully during second semester? If not, during the summer. Also, sometime afterward, I want to do the other three movements (Op. 39 Nos. 5, 6, and 7).


----------



## Petwhac

Jeff N said:


> ^Who wrote that? I have never heard it but dang it's pretty awesome.


'Twas I:tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12

Adolf van Henselt's piano concerto, and a wild little poem by Babadjanian:


----------



## Rasa

Currently added to the list....
Random Yann Tiersen dread that the people getting married wish to hear.

We all have to do this at one point in our lives, right? RIGHT!?


----------



## Ivan_cro

Ivan_cro said:


> Beethoven: Pathetique sonata
> Chopin: Etude op.25 no.1


I've added something on my "to do" list 

Chopin: Etude op. 25 no 2
Liszt: Hungarian rhapsody no 6
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca
Bach: Prelude and fugue A flat major BWV 862

And if I'll have enough time I'll learn Chopin's etude op 10 no 4 and another Bach's prelude and fugue.


----------



## Aramis

Does your nick stand for Ivan_cro(codile)? I mean are you nasty, slippery, green reptile? If so, how do you play the piano?


----------



## Guest

I might get to play the Brahms clarinet sonata 1 in f minor, which would be awesome.


----------



## Meaghan

Jeff N said:


> I might get to play the Brahms clarinet sonata 1 in f minor, which would be awesome.


I hope you do, it's beautiful!

I'm working on the Copland Clarinet Concerto. When I first brought it up, my teacher thought it was "too hard" for me, but he doesn't anymore!


----------



## Ivan_cro

Aramis said:


> Does your nick stand for Ivan_cro(codile)? I mean are you nasty, slippery, green reptile? If so, how do you play the piano?


Oh, you made me laugh 

Cro means Croatia, I hope you know geography


----------



## psylocke24

Ivan_cro said:


> Oh, you made me laugh
> 
> Cro means Croatia, I hope you know geography


Is that the place of Tom Hanks movie The Terminal where he live?

Anyway I am discovering these piano music:
Caprice - Paganini
Danny Boy - Trad.
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - Mozart
German Dance in C - Beethoven
Hava Nagila - Trad.
Jesu, bleibet meine freude - Bach


----------



## Guest

I'm now accompanying a cellist in the last movement of Brahms' e minor cello sonata. Wonderful fugue; it's even inspired me to compose my own.


----------



## Boccherini

Jeff N said:


> I'm now accompanying a cellist in the last movement of Brahms' e minor cello sonata. Wonderful fugue; it's even inspired me to compose my own.


The fugue is brilliant, indeed; and not only because the opening theme is based on the 13th contrapunctus of Bach's _Art of Fugue_.


----------



## MinG

now I am working on 
Beethoven - Waldstein Sonata <-almost done with this
Then, I am going to start Sonata No.28 Op.101.. I know the first 2 movement somehow.
Bach - Partita No.2 in C minor
Chopin - Barcarolle in F# major Op. 60
Ravel - La Valse <- Probably will give up on this.
Also, relearning Chopin Etudes, atm Op.10 No.1,2.


----------



## Rasa

10.2 is a lot of fun


----------



## Steve M

Re-learning some old gems from decades gone by that have gathered dust. Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata, Chopin's Bb Minor Scherzo, the Minute Waltz. Mostly still memorized, but my technique on them is quite frightful. It's back to 1/2 speed until I can get them back under my fingers properly.


----------



## Rasa

Steve M said:


> Re-learning some old gems from decades gone by that have gathered dust. Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata, Chopin's Bb Minor Scherzo, the Minute Waltz. Mostly still memorized, but my technique on them is quite frightful. It's back to 1/2 speed until I can get them back under my fingers properly.


Half speed is always useful, regardless of how well you know the piece technically


----------



## Ivan_cro

psylocke24 said:


> Is that the place of Tom Hanks movie The Terminal where he live?


I don't think so...
You know, I can't believe how much of you people don't know geography...
http://croatia.hr/en-GB/Homepage

Anyway, let's talk about music...
I saw you were talking about speed of playing, I find playing slow and quiet a lot useful.
You can better learn all the notes and fingers, it helps me a lot.


----------



## xiemeng

chopin ballade op47
Prokofiev piano sonata op14 no4
Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier Book II VII. E Flat Major
liszt un sospiro


----------



## Steve M

Still re-tooling familiar pieces I used to play well! Bach's 2 part invention #8 in F, couple of Chopin's Etudes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

xiemeng said:


> chopin ballade op47
> *Prokofiev piano sonata op14 no4*
> Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier Book II VII. E Flat Major
> liszt un sospiro


I think I'm gonna spy on you now. Wait, you mean no.2 right? that's op.14

As to myself, I'm adding pedal to Fur Elise.  Yeah, I'm that much of a beginner.


----------



## xiemeng

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think I'm gonna spy on you now. Wait, you mean no.2 right? that's op.14
> 
> As to myself, I'm adding pedal to Fur Elise.  Yeah, I'm that much of a beginner.


"spy"?haha u r funny,yep,op14,maybe?i always forget the numbers of these pices...its a part of this sonata.


----------



## GraemeG

Tomorrow night. 8pm in Sydney.
Hindemith's Symphonic Metamorphosen on Themes of Weber
Tchaikovsky B flat minor concerto with the 19-year-old Paula Yu as soloist - remarkable.
And then Eroica after the interval.
Ku-ring-gai Philharmonic is conducted by Ron Prussing.

And I can tell you, playing 1st violin in the Beethoven - there is very little rest in 45 minutes of playing. You're practically worn out after the first movement alone.
Will look forward to a restorative bottle of wine afterwards, that's for sure.
cheers,
G


----------



## Rasa

Looks like a beastly program


----------



## CageFan

Planning on "Rage Over A Lost Penny" in two weeks after my final. Not able to play more serious piece yet. So far, work ok with Fur Elise, and a short excerpt from Dvorak's new world symphony. Kindergarden level for now, hopefully, when I have more time to practice, this awkward skill will improve some.


----------



## Guest

Music I played this semester:

Brahms - Intermezzo in E flat major, op. 117 no. 1
Faure - Barcarole no. 4 in A flat major, op. 44
Roy Harris - Prelude from Piano Sonata, op. 1
Pierre Lantier - Sicilliene for Alto Saxophone and Piano

Music I plan on learning next semester:

Brahms - Intermezzi in B flat minor and C sharp minor, op. 117 nos. 2 & 3
Roy Harris - Piano Sonata, op. 1 (second mvt.)
Rachmaninov - Etude-Tableaux in D minor, op. 33 no. 4


----------



## Lipatti

Nice to find more people who play the piano here, I suppose most of you are musical students?

I'm planning to start on a new Mozart sonata, the only one I've learned so far is K331. I'm considering K282 in E-flat major and K475 in C minor. Right now I'm still polishing a couple of Chopin preludes and the second movement of Beethoven's Moonlight sonata.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

I am working on re-composing an older song for piano into a Promenades, March and Ballade. (Woah, concept) mainly as an exercise of style.

I am also working on a symphonic letter which I intend to advance in during the winter break.


----------



## ShyBelgian

I'm currently in the first stages of trying to get into the Violin Concerto by Katchaturian, transcribed for the Flute by the great Jean Pierre Rampal.... I still have lots of work... sigh


----------



## Guest

I had my jury today, and at my warm-up yesterday I was discussing my repertoire for next semester with my professor. I said that I wanted to finish Brahms' op. 117, which I thought we had agreed on, but he said that I play too much Brahms and that I should play a Classical sonata. So, instead of Brahms, I'm going to learn Mozart piano sonata K333. I'm very disappointed...maybe I'll learn the Brahms on my own...


----------



## Romantic Geek

Jeff, the rest of that Brahms is easy enough though. You shouldn't need the lessons to play it.

I have to say, I haven't been working on anything. Darn tendinitis is getting to me bad...


----------



## eddieker08

i'm working on Brahms Intermezzo op. 118 no 6., Revolutionary Etudes, Black Key Etudes both by Chopin and Maple Leaf Rag by Joplin


----------



## Yoshi

Beethoven's Tempest sonata


----------



## Guest

Romantic Geek said:


> Jeff, the rest of that Brahms is easy enough though. You shouldn't need the lessons to play it.
> 
> I have to say, I haven't been working on anything. Darn tendinitis is getting to me bad...


lol, I know, but I was looking forward to working on the Brahms with him. The Rachmaninoff will be hard enough, though. And sorry to hear about that tendinitis; at least it will keep your efforts more focused on composing, I hope.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Jeff N said:


> lol, I know, but I was looking forward to working on the Brahms with him. The Rachmaninoff will be hard enough, though. And sorry to hear about that tendinitis; at least it will keep your efforts more focused on composing, I hope.


You know how it is...


----------



## Guest

Well, didn't I see that you finished a piano sonata? I don't think I've heard that yet...


----------



## Romantic Geek

HA! Finished..please...just getting through the transition into the second theme.


----------



## Aramis

For couple of minutes I was working on Chopin's 4th from op. 25 but I broke my hands and I'm glad that I also took nocturnes from library, I guess I'll play the posthumous one. 

BUT I SHALL BE BACK TO THIS ETUDE, I'LL KICK HER ***, YOU WILL SEE


----------



## stravinsky81

I'm working on Ligeti's Etude No. 13 L'escalier du diable (will also be playing No. 9 Vertige when finished with this one, IF I finish this one). Also starting Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Not sure what else I will play in the upcoming months. I'm taking a break from my recital program while my piano gets worked on (hammers voiced, action regulation). Recital program remains Bach-Kempff Siciliano, Bach English Suite No. 3 in g minor, Haydn Sonata in E-flat major, Hob. XVI:52, and Schumann Symphonic Etudes.


----------



## MatsumaruDX

I'm working on Chopin's Fantaisie Op. 49 and some of his Etude...


----------



## Nix

Haven't been playing recently, just composing. Working on a short piece for piano, as well as a piece for piano quartet + flute.


----------



## Guest

Repertoire for my barrier exam:

Mozart - Piano Sonata no. 13, K. 333
Rachmaninoff - Etude-tableaux in D minor, op. 33 no. 4
Prokofiev - Visions Fugitives, op. 22 nos. 1, 9, & 19


----------



## Rasa

Working on Brahms' Hungarian dances for 4hands and Saint-Saens' Danse Macabre for 4 pianists.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liszt : St. Francis of Paola walking on the waves


----------



## Niklav

Working on Chopin Ballade no1 in G minor, Chopin Etude Op25 No11 (Winterwind), Chopin Nocturne Op27 No2, Beethoven Sonata Waldstein. I will be participating in a piano competition in about a month where I will play the Chopin Nocturne I mentioned and Beethoven Sonata Op10 No3.


----------



## GraemeG

Blumine.
Mahler 1
And the 5th Mozart violin concerto.

And the last time I heard Mahler 1 was when I saw the Berlin Phil play it under Rattle in Sydney last November.
So the template is there...
GG


----------



## Yoshi

Rachmaninov: prelude in G minor op.23 no.5


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Well i am working on Haydn and chopin.


----------



## Guest

Aside from my barrier exam repertoire, I'm currently writing a short piece for alto sax and piano that a friend and I will perform.


----------



## tdc

edit- Nevermind...

Well, actually I'm working on a piece called 'Dialogue' from Bartok's 'The First Term at the Piano'. A beautiful little piece and incredibly easy.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im playing Bartok too - some of his 'Meditations'


----------



## Ivan_cro

Beethoven: Sonata op. 26 (currently only the first movement, but planing to do the whole sonata)
Chopin: Etudes op. 25 no 1, 2 and 12
Liszt: Sonetto del 123 Petrarca and Hungarian rhapsody no.6
Boris Papandopulo: Study no.1


----------



## Couchie

Gradually making my way through a piano transcription of Tristan & Isolde.

I've given up on being a concert pianist long ago, (aka learning to play pieces _well_) mostly just fool around with orchestral reductions and random piano concertos, trying to learn a few things about how they were written.


----------



## Air

*Current programme:*

Bach: WTC I - Prelude and Fugue No.12 in F minor, BWV 857 
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33, Hob. XVI:20
Medtner: Dithyrambe, op. 10 no. 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6, op. 82

*Just started for next year:*

Bach: WTC I - Prelude and Fugue No.8 in Eb minor, BWV 853
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Barber: Piano Sonata, op. 26 

*Old programme I'm (trying to) warm up again:*

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20, K. 466
Chopin: Ballade No. 1, op. 23
Schumann: Piano Concerto, op. 54


----------



## Guest

Air said:


> Barber: Piano Sonata, op. 26


Good luck, sir. Fantastic yet frightening piece. A friend of mine played his Cello Sonata a few weeks ago, and it was terrific but scary at the same time.


----------



## Air

Jeff N said:


> Good luck, sir. Fantastic yet frightening piece. A friend of mine played his Cello Sonata a few weeks ago, and it was terrific but scary at the same time.


Thanks for the encouragement!

I think I'm gonna take the _Fuga_ from Barber's Sonata almost like I take Bach - one hand at a time, super slow, until I get it down comfortably. Listening to someone like Horowitz and Hamelin who can nail everything at lightening speed may be unhealthy because it really makes me want to get ahead of myself in the learning process for this piece, which one must be really patient with.

I'm happy that the Bach and Schumann I chose do not demand as much technically, but instead have so much great musical content in them.


----------



## BarenboimFan

Beethoven - moonlight sonata 3rd movement
Rachmaninoff - Prelude op 32 no 10
Rachmaninoff - Etude tabluex no 1
Rachmaninoff - Prelude op 23 no 5 <--- a lot of fun!
Schubert - Impromptu no 1
Chopin - etude op 10 no 3


----------



## Orange Soda King

I'm currently on a huge Alkan kick:
-Nocturne in B Major Op. 22
-Canon in A Major Op. 65 No. 3
-Barcarolle in G Minor Op. 65, No. 6
-Prelude in E flat Minor Op. 31 No. 8 "Song of the Madwoman on the Seashore"

Also, Brahms D Minor Concerto and Mozart D Major Sonata K. 311.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ravel : Jeux d'Eau


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm working on the Fugue from Sorabji's Opus Clavicembalisticum. This is the first time I've tackled anything from his Clavicembalisticum, and once I've learned what I can currently learn from it I think I'll take another good look at his Archmagicum. As well as that, I've been trying to understand him a little better with his etudes, prelude and fugue sets, and reading the scores of his symphony "Jami."

Finally, the last thing I have on my plate is Casella's "A Notte Alta" Op. 30.


----------



## Lukecash12

Orange Soda King said:


> I'm currently on a huge Alkan kick:
> -Nocturne in B Major Op. 22
> -Canon in A Major Op. 65 No. 3
> -Barcarolle in G Minor Op. 65, No. 6
> -Prelude in E flat Minor Op. 31 No. 8 "Song of the Madwoman on the Seashore"
> 
> Also, Brahms D Minor Concerto and Mozart D Major Sonata K. 311.


When are you and I *not* on an Alkan kick?


----------



## Meaghan

New repertoire:
Brahms- Clarinet Sonata No. 1
Beethoven- Op. 81a Piano Sonata (Das Lebewohl/Les Adieux)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ravel's Jeux d'Eau interrupted for awhile ... to play Scarlatti's K.380 (L.23) in memory of Ingmar Bergman's Comedy Djävulens öga, The Devil's Eye ! If I just had even a simple - single manual - Harpsichord ...!


----------



## Sofronitsky

Currently working on a program for big competitions in the fall:

Beethoven Sonata no. 18 in E-flat major
Chopin Etudes op. 10 nos. 1, 2, 4, 9
Bach Partita no. 1

And when I have one of those 3 accomplished, I'll add Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no. 11 (scary piece)


----------



## Classique

Working on Chopin's Piano Concerto in E minor, first movement. Some very tricky passages!

I have a CD of the MMO orchestral part - but I find it virtually impossible to keep in time - or keep up the pace, thru the difficult parts! But it's fun to try anyway. It is a beautiful and dramatic piece, even as piano solo.


----------



## Air

Picking repertoire is always the hardest part for me. But I think I've finally found a programme that I'm content with.

1. J.S. Bach: Prelude & Fugue No. 14 in F sharp minor, BWV 883 from Das Wohltemeprierte Clavier, Teil II

2. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, Op. 53 ('Waldstein')

3. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat Minor, Op. 36 (Original Version, 1913)

4-5. A Contemporary and/or Impressionist Piece: I'm still in the process of making a decision. 

I dropped the Barber because I didn't feel that many of the technical demands required were worth the time. Schumann's _Fantasie in C_ will always remain one of my all-time favorite pieces for piano - but there is simply no way I can play it in concert, much less in competition. There are some pieces that just work like that for me - a list that includes the Mozart Piano Concertos too.


----------



## stravinsky81

Air said:


> Picking repertoire is always the hardest part for me. But I think I've finally found a programme that I'm content with.
> 
> 1. J.S. Bach: Prelude & Fugue No. 14 in F sharp minor, BWV 883 from Das Wohltemeprierte Clavier, Teil II
> 
> 2. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, Op. 53 ('Waldstein')
> 
> 3. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat Minor, Op. 36 (Original Version, 1913)
> 
> 4-5. A Contemporary and/or Impressionist Piece: I'm still in the process of making a decision.
> 
> I dropped the Barber because I didn't feel that many of the technical demands required were worth the time. Schumann's _Fantasie in C_ will always remain one of my all-time favorite pieces for piano - but there is simply no way I can play it in concert, much less in competition. There are some pieces that just work like that for me - a list that includes the Mozart Piano Concertos too.


You're playing the Rachmaninoff Sonata No. 2, 1913 version, yet are concerned that the technical demands of the Barber Sonata are not worth the time? I think that you would need to spend about 3 times as much time/effort on the Rachmaninoff as you would on the Barber.


----------



## stravinsky81

Classique said:


> Working on Chopin's Piano Concerto in E minor, first movement. Some very tricky passages!
> 
> I have a CD of the MMO orchestral part - but I find it virtually impossible to keep in time - or keep up the pace, thru the difficult parts! But it's fun to try anyway. It is a beautiful and dramatic piece, even as piano solo.


I have played this movement with orchestra (long long time ago). It's a wonderful piece, and a great piece to play if you are working with a BAD orchestra.  It definitely has its share of tricky moments.


----------



## kv466

Mozart - piano sonata in d, kv311


----------



## Air

stravinsky81 said:


> You're playing the Rachmaninoff Sonata No. 2, 1913 version, yet are concerned that the technical demands of the Barber Sonata are not worth the time? I think that you would need to spend about 3 times as much time/effort on the Rachmaninoff as you would on the Barber.


Actually, what I meant was more on the lines of the physical effort needed to simply learn the notes of the fiendish Barber fugue. I feel like there's a lot more 'grit work' in that than even the (admittedly difficult) technical and musical stuff that happens in the Rachmaninoff, which is why it seems a lot less daunting to me. Plus, I'm only playing the first movement of the Rach probably - it's the _Waldstein_ I'm learning in complete - so I think I'll survive for now.

I have no problem exerting a significant effort if it is an effort well-spent.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Air said:


> Blablabla piano stuff


Yeah, I get what he's saying. I feel like the Rachmaninoff would be a lot more rewarding, in the sense that once work is put in, beautiful sounds come out. The Barber's rewards are along the lines of 'Put work in, cacophony comes out'.

It's a very nice program, by the way! Are there any recordings of you playing online? I'm curious to hear you.


----------



## Air

Yup, you hit the nail on the head. Thanks man. Unfortunately right now, most of the recordings I have of myself are on my friend's video camera and audio equipment... which reminds me, I need to ask him to send them to me sometime. I do have a Rach Prelude from around 7 years ago though... if you want me to upload that I can. Nothing spectacular of course - just an enthusiastic amateur having fun!


----------



## Meaghan

Air said:


> I do have a Rach Prelude from around 7 years ago though... if you want me to upload that I can. Nothing spectacular of course - just an enthusiastic amateur having fun!


I want to hear!


----------



## Air

Let me know if the link works. Enjoy! 

Looking back 7 years later, I'm realizing what an idiosyncratic interpretation this is. Really "wavy" dynamics and strange treatment of melody and a way, _way_ too long F sharp near the end. Hmm.


----------



## Rasa

it's the end of a year, clearly everyone is getting their new assignements.

Bach, toccata in E minor
Poulenc, Piano concerto
Chopin, revolutionary étude
Rachmaninov, étude op. 33 n. 6
Brahms, 1st rhapsody/Schumann fantasiestucke op. 12 1/2
Haydn Sonata in C, Hob. XVI:50


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am currently working on:

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 11 in Bb
Bach Preludium and Fuge No. 22 in Bb-minor from the first book of _das Wohltemperierte Clavier_
and the secondo part of Mozart's C-major Sonata for Four-hands.


----------



## pythonesque

Bizet's Nocturne in D major, and I can't for the life of me do the two-finger trill bit towards the end.


----------



## Yoshi

Mozart's K.331


----------



## Sofronitsky

Beethoven 27 in E minor
Copland Passacaglia
Tchaikovsky 'Troika' from Les Saisons

These pieces would go terribly on the same program, but I'm finding the variety makes me work harder. I think I'll take pieces like this alot more in the future


----------



## beethovenian

Bach BWV 850 Prelude and fugue in D major
Beethoven Piano Sonata Op.2 No.1 F minor and Sonata Op.2 No.3(2nd and 3rd movement only)
Chopin Etudes op.10 No.1 and No.5
Haydn Piano sonata in D major Hob.XVI:24


----------



## Meaghan

Beethoven 17 ("Tempest"), mvt. 2
Beethoven 15 ("Pastoral") mvt. 1
Prokofiev, March from The Love for Three Oranges

I kind of wish I was playing these Beethoven sonatas in their entirety instead of single movements divorced from their context in the larger work, but the time I have to devote to piano is sadly less than I would like and I'm not that fantastic anyway. And I love these movements, and I think I can grow as a musician by studying them, and so I am playing them.

And the Prokofiev I am playing mostly because I should play something other than just Beethoven all the time. It's a cool piece, but it has these enormous chords near the end that I have to re-voice because they simply do not fit in my hands.

Sofronitsky, I love your Beethoven sonata! And the Copland Passacaglia.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Meaghan said:


> Beethoven 17 ("Tempest"), mvt. 2
> Beethoven 15 ("Pastoral") mvt. 1
> Prokofiev, March from The Love for Three Oranges
> 
> I kind of wish I was playing these Beethoven sonatas in their entirety instead of single movements divorced from their context in the larger work, but the time I have to devote to piano is sadly less than I would like and I'm not that fantastic anyway. And I love these movements, and I think I can grow as a musician by studying them, and so I am playing them.
> 
> And the Prokofiev I am playing mostly because I should play something other than just Beethoven all the time. It's a cool piece, but it has these enormous chords near the end that I have to re-voice because they simply do not fit in my hands.
> 
> Sofronitsky, I love your Beethoven sonata! And the Copland Passacaglia.


Thanks! I love them all, too. My piano professor is letting me play the Copland because I was the first student to ask him if I could. He gave our university premiere of it a long time ago and has a beautifully detailed score from when he studied it that I'll be using. I'm really excited about this but probably won't start working on it until I do a little more technique. It's a huge piece.

As for the Beethoven... I heard Richter play it and was in awe of the first recapitulation of the main theme. There's so much beauty and anticipation and rage in all of it. I want to do justice to it so right now I'm just getting all of the sections to a very slow tempo and then I'll painstakingly increase the tempo a little more each day. Have to be careful with Beethoven 

I love The Tempest and the Pastoral, too! You chose good movements. I was just thinking last night if I ever wanted to learn The Tempest sonata (in my top 3 beethoven sonatas, if that matters) I would start with that movement. So don't worry about not learning them all, you can always take the other movements later! The pastoral is one of those Beethoven pieces, like The Hunt sonata (which I've studied before because of this reason) that just give me an amazing feeling of peace regardless of how beautiful the melody's are. It's like perfect solitude and I love the feeling of playing No. 18 with snow outside.

Prokofiev I don't have much to say about... hehe.

Sorry for writing a book, I rarely get to talk about this sort of thing :lol:

Edit: Please listen to the Sofronitsky recording!


----------



## clavichorder

Tisdale's Virginal Courantes and Telemann Keyboard Fantasia in D minor.


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky said:


> As for the Beethoven... I heard Richter play it and was in awe of the first recapitulation of the main theme. *There's so much beauty and anticipation and rage in all of it.* I want to do justice to it so right now I'm just getting all of the sections to a very slow tempo and then I'll painstakingly increase the tempo a little more each day. Have to be careful with Beethoven


Yes indeed. And I love how the heaviness of the last bars of the first movement just evaporates when the second movement comes along, sounding like the sweetest thing.



Sofronitsky said:


> I love The Tempest and the Pastoral, too! You chose good movements. I was just thinking last night if I ever wanted to learn The Tempest sonata (in my top 3 beethoven sonatas, if that matters) I would start with that movement. So don't worry about not learning them all, you can always take the other movements later! The pastoral is one of those Beethoven pieces, like The Hunt sonata (which I've studied before because of this reason) that just give me an amazing feeling of peace regardless of how beautiful the melody's are. It's like perfect solitude and *I love the feeling of playing No. 18 with snow outside.
> *


That sounds lovely! Yeah, weather can definitely influence the impact of a piece. Once there was a summer thunderstorm in the distance while I was practicing the second movement of the Tempest. It was so cool because even though that's the peaceful movement, the left hand octave motive always reminds me of distant thunder. After I stopped playing, I went out and laid on the lawn in the rain and thought about Beethoven.  What are the other two in your top three?



Sofronitsky said:


> Edit: Please listen to the Sofronitsky recording!


A nice recording. The pauses and the tempo changes are a bit surprising though. Maybe I've just gotten too used to Jonathan Biss' recording, which I've been listening to obsessively lately (I'm a little bit in love with him). The dangers of listening to one recording over and over...



Sofronitsky said:


> Sorry for writing a book, I rarely get to talk about this sort of thing :lol:


Do you have a shortage of musician friends? Well, wait till you're in college. Especially if you plan on being a music major.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sofronitsky said:


> Beethoven 27 in E minor


I learned this piece a couple of years ago and I haven't been able to listen to it since; it's not that I don't like the piece, but I can't stand the interpretations of anyone else.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sofronitsky said:


> Sorry for writing a book, I rarely get to talk about this sort of thing :lol:


No friends interested in Classical music? I had this problem until I started attending an academy for young classical musicians. If there is a University near you it probably would offer Pre-College music courses. Attending the academy also gave me a chance to play in chamber ensembles.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Klavierspieler said:


> No friends interested in Classical music? I had this problem until I started attending an academy for young classical musicians. If there is a University near you it probably would offer Pre-College music courses. Attending the academy also gave me a chance to play in chamber ensembles.


I went to a music institute at our university for competition winners, and even there the friends I made teased me for actually listening to classical music. That really made me angry. I mean, it's not a big deal to get teased when it's my friends at swim practice, but people that went to a musical institute over the summer FOR classical music are teasing me because I love the music?

I'd like to check out the pre-college programs, but for playing chamber music,(I already accompany for school choir, it's great practice) I fear it would be the same case as the institute!


----------



## Sofronitsky

Meaghan said:


> Yes indeed. And I love how the heaviness of the last bars of the first movement just evaporates when the second movement comes along, sounding like the sweetest thing.


Absolutely! If played correctly that part always brings tears to my eyes. The whole battle between the head and the heart kind of narrative in the 1st movement ends so tragically in the last few bars. I'm not as big a fan of the second movement, but I still love the sonata as a whole.



Meaghan said:


> That sounds lovely! Yeah, weather can definitely influence the impact of a piece. Once there was a summer thunderstorm in the distance while I was practicing the second movement of the Tempest. It was so cool because even though that's the peaceful movement, the left hand octave motive always reminds me of distant thunder. After I stopped playing, I went out and laid on the lawn in the rain and thought about Beethoven.  What are the other two in your top three?


I think this kind of experience is my favorite thing in life, other than laughing as hard as you can. Unique to musicians! You feel so close to the world, the composer, and yourself at the same time.

The top 3 beethoven sonatas for me are..

#1, 28 in A
#2, 17 "The Tempest"
#3, Really can't decide between 32 and 27!

I like the very famous sonatas (Moonlight, Appassionata, Pathetique) alot too, but to me they lack the complexity I find in my favorite Beethoven.



Meaghan said:


> A nice recording. The pauses and the tempo changes are a bit surprising though. Maybe I've just gotten too used to Jonathan Biss' recording, which I've been listening to obsessively lately (I'm a little bit in love with him). The dangers of listening to one recording over and over...


That's ok, I am a lot in love with Hilary Hahn!  I'll have to check out his recordings, though, new pianists with fresh interpretations are even more rare than teenagers that love classical music :lol:



Meaghan said:


> Do you have a shortage of musician friends? Well, wait till you're in college. Especially if you plan on being a music major.


I definitely plan on being a music major, I can't imagine life without music.


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky said:


> The top 3 beethoven sonatas for me are..
> 
> #1, 28 in A
> #2, 17 "The Tempest"
> #3, Really can't decide between 32 and 27!


Yay, 28 is beautiful! A recently-graduated friend of mine, whom I miss, played it on his senior recital, and that made me happy (/sad).


----------



## Sofronitsky

Meaghan said:


> Yay, 28 is beautiful! A recently-graduated friend of mine, whom I miss, played it on his senior recital, and that made me happy (/sad).


He must be very talented! It's an incredibly beautiful monster of a piece. Sviatoslav Richter thought it was the most difficult piece Beethoven wrote, and I think I agree with him. It has both the titanic virtuosity and the simple-but-very-hard to interpret sections that torment Mozart interpreters. It sounds really domestic to me, like the comforts and discomforts of life. Of course, a bit amplified in the case of Beethoven's chair-hurling home life


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sofronitsky said:


> I went to a music institute at our university for competition winners, and even there the friends I made teased me for actually listening to classical music. That really made me angry. I mean, it's not a big deal to get teased when it's my friends at swim practice, but people that went to a musical institute over the summer FOR classical music are teasing me because I love the music?
> 
> I'd like to check out the pre-college programs, but for playing chamber music,(I already accompany for school choir, it's great practice) I fear it would be the same case as the institute!


That's odd, it's never been that way at the academy, but perhaps it varies by area. It seems strange that they would become good enough at playing classical music to win a competition and yet not even like the music they play.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liadov : Barcarolle in F sharp major Op.44

Mussorgsky : Song of the flea (as accompanist)


----------



## clavichorder

Il_Penseroso said:


> Liadov : Barcarolle in F sharp major Op.44
> 
> Mussorgsky : Song of the flea (as accompanist)


Ooh, Liadov! Such a fantastic and manageable composer. I don't know that barcarolle though. I want to learn his prelude op 39 no. 4.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Competitions in my region are a joke! Pianists take first place with an average performance of Mozart fantasy in d-moll or Rondo Alla Turca. Even when I felt I played very badly in my first competition, I took first place and also scholarship money. Very few serious classical pianists I guess.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

clavichorder said:


> Ooh, Liadov! Such a fantastic and manageable composer. I don't know that barcarolle though. I want to learn his prelude op 39 no. 4.


I love the russian music of that traditional school of the 19th. century. Liadov, too ...

P.S. Is that a picture of your hands at the clavichord ?


----------



## clavichorder

Il_Penseroso said:


> I love the russian music of that traditional school of the 19th. century. Liadov, too ...
> 
> P.S. Is that a picture of your hands at the clavichord ?


Yep, that's me. Its not my clavichord though, but my teacher/friend's. The clavichord I'm borrowing I haven't taken any pictures of.


----------



## Rasa

Sofronitsky said:


> Competitions in my region are a joke! Pianists take first place with an average performance of Mozart fantasy in d-moll or Rondo Alla Turca. Even when I felt I played very badly in my first competition, I took first place and also scholarship money. Very few serious classical pianists I guess.


With just the rondo? I'm coming to America!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

clavichorder said:


> Yep, that's me. Its not my clavichord though, but my teacher/friend's. The clavichord I'm borrowing I haven't taken any pictures of.


Nice ! I like it !


----------



## dafnis

Jenkins: Palladio


----------



## beethovenian

Mozart Piano Sonata in A minor, First movement.


----------



## Leandro

Currently working on 
Grieg's Concerto
Chopin's Ballade no3
Ravel's Jeux d'eau

also for chamber I'm working on 
Kapustin's trio 
Weber's trio 
both for flute cello piano.


----------



## Aramis

I WORKS ON RACHMANINOFF PRELUDE IN SI SZARP MAJNO






What a fraudulent piece, you play six notes but there are three, half are octaves. He wanted to make it look like solid harmony on the score so he doubled everything and here we have three-note chords demanding cracking your hands to play. What? It's not difficult? O LA LA! Oficially it's not, it may be... I liked it when it was stormy and windy weather and I sat alone and played it, too bad that I must practice on electronic crap that hardly sound like tolling bells MMMMMM and I must play octaves higher because I'm short of keys (this crap lacks one or two or three or hundred of octaves) and later I will have to re-learn these parts O LA LA


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky said:


> He must be very talented! It's an incredibly beautiful monster of a piece. Sviatoslav Richter thought it was the most difficult piece Beethoven wrote, and I think I agree with him. It has both the titanic virtuosity and the simple-but-very-hard to interpret sections that torment Mozart interpreters. It sounds really domestic to me, like the comforts and discomforts of life. Of course, a bit amplified in the case of Beethoven's chair-hurling home life


And he dedicated it to his friend (and I think pupil? maybe?) Dorothea von Ertmann. I read in Maynard Solomon's _Late Beethoven_ about how he went and played for her after her young son died and how his playing sort of allowed her to grieve when she hadn't really been able to do so before, and in so doing brought her comfort. I don't remember what it was he played; I don't think it was #28, but I often think of that anecdote when I hear this sonata. He must have really cared about her.

Have you ever worked on it? I've played through the first movement a lot, as I do with lots of Beethoven I'm probably not ready to play, because I love playing those warm, bell-like chords. I wish I could play the whole sonata, but that's not happening. At least, not for a while.


----------



## annie

Meaghan said:


> And he dedicated it to his friend (and I think pupil? maybe?) Dorothea von Ertmann. I read in Maynard Solomon's _Late Beethoven_ about how he went and played for her after her young son died and how his playing sort of allowed her to grieve when she hadn't really been able to do so before, and in so doing brought her comfort. I don't remember what it was he played; I don't think it was #28, but I often think of that anecdote when I hear this sonata. He must have really cared about her.
> 
> Have you ever worked on it? I've played through the first movement a lot, as I do with lots of Beethoven I'm probably not ready to play, because I love playing those warm, bell-like chords. I wish I could play the whole sonata, but that's not happening. At least, not for a while.


she was a friend and a former student. he was urged by dorothy's husband to visit dorothy. according to mendelssohn's version, he says "we will now talk to each other in tones" and starts playing for over an hour and dorothy says "he told me everything and even brought me comfort. according to adamberger's version, he utters not a single word and starts playing...until she begins sobbing, thus, her grief finds both expression and relief. dorothy tells her niece that she felt as if she was listening to choirs of angels celebrating her son's entrance to the world of light and that when finished beethoven pressed her hand sadly and went away as silently as he had come...

the son's death is dated 1804 and no 28 is written in 1816 and published in 1817...so...


----------



## Lukecash12

Froberger, suite XII.
Overture to Handel's Messiah, guitar transcription.
A guitar transcription of Bach's Johannes Passion, the first movement.
Assorted works of John Dowland, mostly gavottes.
Beethoven/Alkan Piano Concerto no. 3.


----------



## tdc

Lukecash12 said:


> Froberger, suite XII.
> Overture to Handel's Messiah, guitar transcription.
> A guitar transcription of Bach's Johannes Passion, the first movement.
> Assorted works of John Dowland, mostly gavottes.
> Beethoven/Alkan Piano Concerto no. 3.


Am I correct to assume that you play both classical guitar and piano Lukecash12?


----------



## Manok

Currently I'm working on:

Debussy:
Prelude No. 5 Book 1 (Don't ask me to spell in french)

Gershwin:
Preludes

Looking for something else to add.


----------



## Rasa

How about some Bach? I don't know your level so I'd say 3 voiced inventions or maybe an easier prelude and fugue?


----------



## kv466

Bach's Keyboard Concerto in f-minor; first piece that led me to find my master, now I must try it myself. Second movement is down. I learned it by ear in '96 but the first and the final I kinda had to bust out the sheet music and I am not the best reader...takes me a loooooong time but luckily, once I do...it's in the ol' noodle and I don't really have to reference it again...as with any piece,...I'm not in the habit of even going back and correcting mistakes and especially would never play a piece I didn't have fully memorized...music in front of your and turning the page or having someone else do it for you is,...kinda lame.


----------



## Guest

My program for this semester:

Rachmaninoff, Etude-Tableaux no. 4 in d minor, op. 33
Faure, Impromptu no. 1, op. 25
Janacek, Into the Mist
Couperin, Les Barricades Mysterieuses


----------



## Polednice

I've settled on a programme for a Trinity ATCL now, so I'll be learning the following:

Bach: F minor Prelude and Fugue from Book I of the WTC.
Mozart: Variations on a Theme by Gluck (Unser dummer Pobel meint)
Brahms: Rhapsody in G minor, Op. 79 No. 2
Faure: Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor
Rzewski: North American Ballads No. 1 - 'Dreadful Memories'

Yum!


----------



## Lukecash12

tdc said:


> Am I correct to assume that you play both classical guitar and piano Lukecash12?


Yes. Moreover, I used every western symphonic instrument during high school and college. Do you have broad interests in musical performance as well?


----------



## tdc

Lukecash12 said:


> Yes. Moreover, I used every western symphonic instrument during high school and college. Do you have broad interests in musical performance as well?


That is excellent, may I ask at what age did you start playing both instruments (guitar/piano), and how proficient you are at both?
I play a lot of classical guitar, but I find simply playing the pieces on this instrument I desire to play pushes me to my farthest limits in terms of the time and energy I have available. I wish I would've started younger on piano, as I would love to learn to play well on that instrument too, unfortunately I haven't yet found a way to make that happen.


----------



## Meaghan

Piano:
Debussy - Preludes, Book 1, La Cathedrale Engloutie
Bach - WTC Book 2, Prelude & Fugue #15 (G major)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #26 ("Das Lebewohl")

Voice:
Faure - Apres un reve (How do you add accents?)
and two more pieces, but my teacher and I haven't picked them yet.

Clarinet:
Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #1
more to be decided

I will probably be living in practice rooms this semester. I have never actually played Debussy before, so I am excited about that. Yay!


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> I've settled on a programme for a Trinity ATCL now, so I'll be learning the following:
> 
> Bach: F minor Prelude and Fugue from Book I of the WTC.
> Mozart: Variations on a Theme by Gluck (Unser dummer Pobel meint)
> Brahms: Rhapsody in G minor, Op. 79 No. 2
> Faure: Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor
> Rzewski: North American Ballads No. 1 - 'Dreadful Memories'
> 
> Yum!


What is a Trinity ATCL?


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> Piano:
> Debussy - Preludes, Book 1, La Cathedrale Engloutie
> Bach - WTC Book 2, Prelude & Fugue #15 (G major)
> Beethoven - Piano Sonata #26 ("Das Lebewohl")
> 
> Voice:
> Faure - Apres un reve (How do you add accents?)
> and two more pieces, but my teacher and I haven't picked them yet.
> 
> Clarinet:
> Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #1
> more to be decided
> 
> I will probably be living in practice rooms this semester. I have never actually played Debussy before, so I am excited about that. Yay!


Awesome, that's a full load and I love the Cathedral in particular. I have to get on it!

Only now am I just finishing the Telemann fantasia I wrote about probably a month ago. Lazy.


----------



## Polednice

Meaghan said:


> What is a Trinity ATCL?


I'm not sure exactly how the exam system for instruments works in the US (these are the out-of-school, private exams), but, in the UK, there are Grades 1-8, followed by 3 Diplomas (each diploma requiring the previous one for you to be eligible).

I started out on the piano at 13, skipped Grade 1, did Grades 2, 3, 5, 6, 7 and 8, getting 8 when I was 18. So I'm (supposedly!) able to do my first diploma now (I didn't do it sooner because of illness) and I've sided with the Trinity ATCL (*A*ssociate of *T*rinity *C*ollege *L*ondon) over the other prominent exam board, ABRSM (who I actually did my grades with!) because Trinity had a more extensive repertoire list to choose from. The guidelines say that ATCL standard is comparable to the performance aspect of a first-year music degree.


----------



## Adie

Just uploaded this to youtube


----------



## Lukecash12

tdc said:


> That is excellent, may I ask at what age did you start playing both instruments (guitar/piano), and how proficient you are at both?
> I play a lot of classical guitar, but I find simply playing the pieces on this instrument I desire to play pushes me to my farthest limits in terms of the time and energy I have available. I wish I would've started younger on piano, as I would love to learn to play well on that instrument too, unfortunately I haven't yet found a way to make that happen.


I started played them both before I turned 9, if I remember right. As far as proficiency goes, I don't spend a lot of time thinking about how I stack up, but I can play pretty much anything without error if it's in my repertoire. Maybe if I told you some of my repertoire, you'd have some idea of my proficiency (and I'd like to see some of your repertoire too).

Guitar:
Overture to Handel's Messiah.
Capricho Arabe by Tarrega, as well as his other master works (his method deserves it's reputation).
Herr unser herscher from Bach's Johanes Passion (watch the video to see a friend of mine play it, his transcription is really nice).
Tons of Vivaldi, Dowland, and Weiss pieces (Weiss' fantasy really isn't as hard as people make it out to be).
Assorted pieces by Mendelssohn, Villa-lobos, Froberger, Piccinini, Albeniz, and Scarlatti.




He takes passions *really* seriously, so be expect some surprises; he's really passionate (pun intended).

Piano:
Love Anton van Rubinstein's piano concertos.
Henselt's piano concerto.
Alkan's "orchestral" piano works fascinated me, and I obsess over a lot of his works. Really great composer, and I wish people would get over criticizing when they've only heard his etudes played.
Feinberg's piano sonatas (love the third), and I wish I knew his piano concerto.
Lots of Medtner.
Lots of Debussy (his chamber music is genius).
Every Scriabin piece I can get my hands on, just like I am with Alkan.


----------



## tdc

Lukecash12 said:


> I started played them both before I turned 9, if I remember right. As far as proficiency goes, I don't spend a lot of time thinking about how I stack up, but I can play pretty much anything without error if it's in my repertoire. Maybe if I told you some of my repertoire, you'd have some idea of my proficiency (and I'd like to see some of your repertoire too).
> 
> Guitar:
> Overture to Handel's Messiah.
> Capricho Arabe by Tarrega, as well as his other master works (his method deserves it's reputation).
> Herr unser herscher from Bach's Johanes Passion (watch the video to see a friend of mine play it, his transcription is really nice).
> Tons of Vivaldi, Dowland, and Weiss pieces (Weiss' fantasy really isn't as hard as people make it out to be).
> Assorted pieces by Mendelssohn, Villa-lobos, Froberger, Piccinini, Albeniz, and Scarlatti.
> 
> He takes passions *really* seriously, so be expect some surprises; he's really passionate (pun intended).
> 
> Piano:
> Love Anton van Rubinstein's piano concertos.
> Henselt's piano concerto.
> Alkan's "orchestral" piano works fascinated me, and I obsess over a lot of his works. Really great composer, and I wish people would get over criticizing when they've only heard his etudes played.
> Feinberg's piano sonatas (love the third), and I wish I knew his piano concerto.
> Lots of Medtner.
> Lots of Debussy (his chamber music is genius).
> Every Scriabin piece I can get my hands on, just like I am with Alkan.


Good for you, that is a nice variety of different pieces (many challenging ones too) for both instruments, that is wonderful. I really enjoyed that video of Bach's Johannes Passion by the way - a breathtaking piece, your friend is quite good.

These are the pieces I currently have memorized and try to practice daily (I've asterisked the pieces I can play well enough to perform):

- Bach - Allegro from BWV 1003
- Bach - Prelude from 1st Cello Suite *
- Bach - Bouree in E minor BWV 996 *
- Brouwer - Simple Studies 1-7 *
- Dyens - Tango En Skai
- Rodrigo - 3 Spanish Pieces
- Rodrigo - En Los Trigales *
- Rodrigo - Junto Al Generalife
- Rodrigo - Adela *
- Sanz - Danza de la Hachas, Rujero Y Paradeta, Zarabanda al Ayre *
- D. Scarlatti - Sonata k380
- Sor - Mis descuidados ojos *
- Arlen/ Takemitsu - Over the Rainbow *

I am also trying to memorize new pieces by Albeniz, Tarrega, Turina, and Beethoven .


----------



## clavichorder

I'm working on a Prelude by Henry Purcell(don't know how many there are to make this impossible), halfway done memorizing and its only been a day, sometimes I surprise myself, a page a day is pretty good!


----------



## clavichorder

Now I'm working on Bach sinfonia in G minor, and a Pavane with variations by John Dowland.


----------



## Sofronitsky

(back from the dead, sort of)

I am starting work on the Rachmaninoff Etude-Tableaux op. 39 no. 3 tomorrow. It's one of my favorite works by Rachmaninoff and I've always wanted to play it. I'm playing it for an All-State audition in 8 weeks. I'm really scared that I won't complete it in time 





Pray for me.


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky said:


> (back from the dead, sort of)
> 
> I am starting work on the Rachmaninoff Etude-Tableaux op. 39 no. 3 tomorrow. It's one of my favorite works by Rachmaninoff and I've always wanted to play it. I'm playing it for an All-State audition in 8 weeks. I'm really scared that I won't complete it in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pray for me.


Hey, you're back!

Good luck, sir.


----------



## clavichorder

@Sofronitzky

Where've you been? I wish you the best of luck in your performance!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hurray! He's back!

Good luck with your Rachmaninov.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann - Piano Concerto in a minor, first movement (yay!)
Liszt - Un Sospiro
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 11 (still)
Bach - Preludium und Fuge No. 22 from WTC I (still)
Chopin - Grande Valse Brillante Op. 34 No. 1
Chopin - Mazurka Op. 33 No. 4


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Bach - Contrapunctus 14 and 5, from the Art of Fugue.
Bach - Variations 1 and 10 from Goldberg Variations.
Shosty - Fugue No. 2 in A minor, from the 24 Preludes and Fugues.


----------



## Air

I've finally got my program for this year:

*Bach* - Prelude and Fugue No. 14 in F-sharp minor, from the _Well-Tempered Clavier_, Book 2
*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 _"Waldstein"_ (complete)
*Schumann* - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54 (complete)
*Rachmaninoff* - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36 (1st movement)
*Prokofiev* - Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82 (4th movement)

A mixture of the old and new, but the most important thing is that I'm passionate about every single piece on this program from beginning to end. 

Of course, I'm going to be wanting some character pieces and etudes by the end of the year after having dedicated an entire year to all of these sonatas!


----------



## Lukecash12

Air said:


> I've finally got my program for this year:
> 
> *Bach* - Prelude and Fugue No. 14 in F-sharp minor, from the _Well-Tempered Clavier_, Book 2
> *Beethoven* - Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 _"Waldstein"_ (complete)
> *Schumann* - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54 (complete)
> *Rachmaninoff* - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36 (1st movement)
> *Prokofiev* - Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82 (4th movement)
> 
> A mixture of the old and new, but the most important thing is that I'm passionate about every single piece on this program from beginning to end.
> 
> Of course, I'm going to be wanting some character pieces and etudes by the end of the year after having dedicated an entire year to all of these sonatas!


Waldstein and the Schumann Op. 54 Concerto? I envy you this year! As for me, I'm thinking of playing Medtner's Night Wind Sonata some time this year, but I'd be pretty giddy if I could play Schumann's Op. 54 Concerto.


----------



## clavichorder

Medtner-op. 54, Romantic Sketches for the youth, a beggar's tale.


----------



## TzarIvan

Been working on chopin's etude op. 10 no. 4. Right now my metronome is on 126, and the standard tempo is 166. Working very hard on my spare time to speed it up.


----------



## Rasa

That is such a nasty étude...


----------



## aleazk

the gigue from Bach's piano partita No.5

prelude and forlane from ravel's le tombeau de couperin

chopin etude op.10 No.4

i'm only an amateur, so that's fine for me


----------



## mleghorn

My big project these days is arranging Holst's Planets for synthesizer. I play the piano (badly) as a form of therapy. Right now I'm learning the Schubert Impromptus Op. 90. I've been farting around with these for over a year now.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Working on a Mazurka in C (op. 7 no. 5) by Chopin, of course.
And I'm working on Rondo Alla Turca (Sonata K. 331, 3rd movement) by Mozart) I have a copy without finger numberings so before I start a section I have to write them in which is a nuisance.


----------



## Rasa

Why not work the entire sonata? The first movement's theme is of extreme beauty and it's variations of ingenious craftyness.


----------



## TzarIvan

aleazk said:


> the gigue from Bach's piano partita No.5
> 
> prelude and forlane from ravel's le tombeau de couperin
> 
> chopin etude op.10 No.4
> 
> i'm only an amateur, so that's fine for me


We're working on the same etude  Good luck for us!
Last time I've just gotten a copy of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin. After trying for some days the 2nd and 3rd part, I decided to give it up. The notes are somewhat too "abstract" for my tiny brain to cope


----------



## TzarIvan

Rasa said:


> That is such a nasty étude...


Yeah, it is, nasty to learn, indeed, yet sounds great


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Rasa said:


> Why not work the entire sonata? The first movement's theme is of extreme beauty and it's variations of ingenious craftyness.


Once I become proficient with the 3rd movement I think I'll try the first movement. Yes, it's a strange psychology but since I've already started on the 3rd I may as well keep going. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nbharakey

Bach - Prelude 1, BVW 846
Satie - first Gymnopedie and third Gnossienne and
Chopin - Prelude Op. 28 No. 7.

Please don't laugh! 
I started playing piano 2 months ago, and now I barely have time to sleep because of my studies.


----------



## Rasa

If you're able to do this after two months, you're way ahead of the curve.


----------



## Guest

With juries approaching, repertoire for next semester is picked out already:

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata no. 6
Chopin - Ocean Etude, op. 25 no. 12
Faure - Impromptu no. 1


----------



## Shostakovichiana

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 5, op. 10 (still working on the first movement..)
Rachmaninov: Prelude in G major, op. 32 no. 5 (sigh.. one of the most beautiful piano pieces ever written!)
J. S. Bach: from the "Musical Offering", Trio Sonata, BWV 1079, 1st & 2nd mvt. (for flute, violin and harpsichord)- playing the "piano" part. Really fun working on it, but a challenge.. really love the sort of "dignity" in this music. We are performing it at a Christmas church concert for my school next week, so the atmosphere is just right 
Would of course sound better on a harpsichord, but..


----------



## Rasa

Tut tut, don't get all worked up over these HIP freaks. A piano is fine too. Harpsichords have a long tradition of being used as firewood once the piano was invented.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liszt Chernomor's March from Glinka's Ruslan and Ludmila (First version, with my own variations and alternative passages). It goes rather slow because of my health condition which makes me not able to sit at the piano for hours, but I got to finish it for sure !


----------



## Guest

Rasa said:


> Tut tut, don't get all worked up over these HIP freaks. A piano is fine too. Harpsichords have a long tradition of being used as firewood once the piano was invented.


Speaking of which, I'm writing a paper for music history about why piano is better than harpsichord for Couperin's music. I like to play devil's advocate...


----------



## Rasa

Jeff N said:


> Speaking of which, I'm writing a paper for music history about why piano is better than harpsichord for Couperin's music. I like to play devil's advocate...


Hmm, when you finish it you should post it on TC.


----------



## clavichorder

Rasa said:


> Tut tut, don't get all worked up over these HIP freaks. A piano is fine too. Harpsichords have a long tradition of being used as firewood once the piano was invented.


Its possible to not be a "HIP" freak and still love the old instruments.


----------



## Meaghan

I've started learning the last movement of the _Pathetique_. A couple reasons: I want to play a rondo and I want to play Beethoven, and this is not a terribly technically difficult Beethoven rondo. And I want to actually work on something during my break from school, so I don't just spend the whole month being lazy and directionless. My goal is to get it to a place where it is suitable for informal performance (i.e., the lobby of my grammy's retirement home) by mid-January.

And the _Lebewohl_ sonata is still my ongoing project, but that is long-term, as the third movement is still somewhat beyond my technical abilities. I don't want to start working on the third movement (which will need lots of time) while I'm not taking lessons, as I'm afraid I might develop bad habits.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> I've started learning the last movement of the _Pathetique_. A couple reasons: I want to play a rondo and I want to play Beethoven, and this is not a terribly technically difficult Beethoven rondo. And I want to actually work on something during my break from school, so I don't just spend the whole month being lazy and directionless. My goal is to get it to a place where it is suitable for informal performance (i.e., the lobby of my grammy's retirement home) by mid-January.


That's kind of surprising, sounds like a great project, its a substantial and very enjoyable piece without being too difficult.


----------



## BradPiano

I'm working on _Fantasy in D Minor_ by Mozart and _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ by Bach. I'm not very talented at the piano, despite my username and spend most of my time on the saxophone but it's really hard to not get bored when practicing an instrument that can only play one note at a time. Still, I love to experiment with these fairly easy pieces (at least... some parts are easy)


----------



## Meaghan

And now I really really want to work on a slow movement from one of Beethoven's Op. 2 sonatas. I used to be not that into early Beethoven--in my salad days, when I was green in judgment. I was a fool. These are terrific. They stop time. I was playing them today, and I want to learn all of them. (And a bunch of other things--clavichorder, you're not the only one who wants to work on SO MANY PIECES; I understand.) But I think I will pick one.


----------



## jalex

^Op. 2 No. 2 has a great slow movement.


----------



## Meaghan

jalex said:


> ^Op. 2 No. 2 has a great slow movement.


Yes, it does! All three of the Op. 2 sonatas do. But I am leaning toward No. 2, actually.


----------



## Lisztian

jalex said:


> ^Op. 2 No. 2 has a great slow movement.


Ugh, I never really was big on that movement. It often seems pretty boring to me...I think the slow movement of Op 2 no. 3 is terrific. Out of all the Op. 2 Sonatas, No. 3 is my preferred by far, but to each his own!


----------



## Sofronitsky

I recently have made some triumphs of which I am very proud, and I hope won't bore you all :tiphat:

I started playing piano a little over 3 years ago (When I was 12 or 13) and immediately became consumed with passion for Classical Music. I quickly devoured the starting books my local music store teacher gave me and within a month moved on to little Chopin nocturnes. A year passed and I decided I wanted to be much more than just a piano student. 

I went through a tough Russian teacher that told me I would never be a pianist without my passion leaving me. I was no longer playing just Chopin nocturnes, but serious music aiming to make up for 8 years of lost technique. Over the summer I had the opportunity of attending a Summer Music Institute at our State University. I was chosen out of hundreds of other participants to perform in an honors recital in the main hall of the music school. I played in front of thousands of people. It was really humbling to be around so many musicians and I realized how hard I would have to work to stand out. 

I played the Chopin Op. 10 No. 12 etude, and also one of my own compositions. Since then, I have worked harder and just won my first statewide competition playing the Rachmaninoff Etude-Tableau Op. 39 No. 3, a piece that I had thought to be extremely beautiful, but impossible to play when I was first starting out. I swallowed it, with only 8 weeks to play it at the competition. I am now preparing that Etude to be played in front of a conference comprised of every music teacher in my state. 

I am also preparing 2 Bach Prelude & Fugues for another statewide competition, and I am playing a Bach Keyboard Concerto with a Youth Orchestra in my state this summer. My new teacher is highly respected, and I like him a lot. He has faith in my talent and also knows how to get my best work out of me. I now accompany for 3 different choirs at my school and am constantly sight-reading and accompanying new works of varied styles.

Anyway, I guess this is sort of a follow up to my old post about the Rachmaninoff Etude. The competition went very well, and my playing is starting to get noticed more and more in my state and I don't think I've ever been so happy after overcoming these obstacles. This Summer I hope to be accepted into a serious summer music program at a good conservatory/college and work very hard on repertoire for a national competition in Fall.


... Sorry for the life story, I think I was a little excited


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky, it's wonderful and very impressive that you are doing all that after only three years of studying piano! Congratulations on your work.


----------



## Klavierspieler

You've only been playing for three years? 

I feel... like I ought to go practice.


----------



## Rasa

I feel like I should quit.


----------



## Guest

Imagine that, I've been playing for 3 years too! But according to your progress, your 3 years are like dog years...

My prof added a few more things to my rep for this semester: Ginastera's _Danzas Argentinas_ and _Pampeana no. 2 for cello and piano_, and _Sarabande_ by my composition teacher Anthony Iannaccone. Only moderately impressive for a third year student...


----------



## Sofronitsky

Haha it's been a lot of luck and a bit of hard work  I think it's really just been all of the passion for the music that's been driving me forward! I own a copy of the Danzas Argentinas and I think that's quite impressive for 3 years ! (Far above average, certainly)

I feel like the main thing to move forward is balancing social life and fun with music study... It's really scary to think that I could have a chance at being a really great musician and miss it because I was too focused on girls and sports, and equally scarier to think I could miss out on all the fun of being a 16 yr old boy because I was too busy studying fugues... :angel: :devil:


----------



## Rasa

Sofronitsky said:


> It's really scary to think that I could have a chance at being a really great musician and miss it because I was too focused on girls and sports, and equally scarier to think I could miss out on all the fun of being a 16 yr old boy because I was too busy studying fugues... :angel: :devil:


The former is worse than the latter.


----------



## aphyrodite

Wow Sofronitsky, I am touched by this story of yours. Like seriously, all your hard work paid off, and you definitely have talent! In just 3 years. I wish I can see you perform someday when you've reached the professional level. Good luck, I also hope you'll get accepted in a conservatory, I'm sure you will though.


----------



## Rasa

oh boy....


----------



## Lukecash12

Sofronitsky said:


> Haha it's been a lot of luck and a bit of hard work  I think it's really just been all of the passion for the music that's been driving me forward! I own a copy of the Danzas Argentinas and I think that's quite impressive for 3 years ! (Far above average, certainly)
> 
> I feel like the main thing to move forward is balancing social life and fun with music study... It's really scary to think that I could have a chance at being a really great musician and miss it because I was too focused on girls and sports, and equally scarier to think I could miss out on all the fun of being a 16 yr old boy because I was too busy studying fugues... :angel: :devil:


I hate to ask this, because I'm not a proponent of the grading system, but what grade do you play at?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Lukecash12 said:


> I hate to ask this, because I'm not a proponent of the grading system, but what grade do you play at?


I can't answer that because I'm not a proponent of the grading system, either. I think it's ridiculous that musicians have to pass these tests to be able to say "I'm a grade 8! *snob snob*". This system wasn't around when Gods like Richter and Kapell were roaming the concert halls and, like most competitions, it is not musical in nature.

Sorry for the rant! Most of my sheet music for the pieces I'm learning comes from the highest grade, and given the success I've had in concerts I'm assuming I would pass whatever test I would have to take for these. Hopefully that doesn't come off as arrogant. I like music, not grades and competitions.


----------



## Lukecash12

Sofronitsky said:


> I can't answer that because I'm not a proponent of the grading system, either. I think it's ridiculous that musicians have to pass these tests to be able to say "I'm a grade 8! *snob snob*". This system wasn't around when Gods like Richter and Kapell were roaming the concert halls and, like most competitions, it is not musical in nature.
> 
> Sorry for the rant! Most of my sheet music for the pieces I'm learning comes from the highest grade, and given the success I've had in concerts I'm assuming I would pass whatever test I would have to take for these. Hopefully that doesn't come off as arrogant. I like music, not grades and competitions.


If only I had more pianists around like you to discuss things with. Here's to arrogantly proclaiming Russian superiority!


----------



## Sofronitsky

Lukecash12 said:


> If only I had more pianists around like you to discuss things with. Here's to arrogantly proclaiming Russian superiority!


I'm sorry if that came off as arrogant!


----------



## appoggiatura

I'm currently studying Beethoven "Pathétique" sonata no. 8.
First movement is physically hard for the left hand. I envy pianists who don't seem to have problems with getting cramp.
Must find a solution for that and try another technique/hand posture. 
Also Débussy L'isle joyeuse and the first movement of Rachmaninoff piano concerto 2. I'm about to start with the third movement. And an easy étude-tableaux.


----------



## Klavierspieler

appoggiatura said:


> I'm currently studying Beethoven "Pathétique" sonata no. 8.
> First movement is physically hard for the left hand. I envy pianists who don't seem to have problems with getting cramp.
> Must find a solution for that and try another technique/hand posture.
> Also Débussy L'isle joyeuse and the first movement of Rachmaninoff piano concerto 2. I'm about to start with the third movement. And an easy étude-tableaux.


 If the first movement is bugging your hand, STOP! Get a better teacher who can tell you what you're doing wrong.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm about read to embark on a classical era sonata journey. I'm going to simultaneously dabble in the first movements of three sonatas. I may commit when I decide which of these sonatas I want, or if work goes smoothly, I might keep up all three or two of the three. Haydn, Clementi, and Mozart. 

Haydn Hob 50 in C major
Clementi op 34 no. 2 in G minor
Mozart K330 in A minor


----------



## Meaghan

I am working on the second movement of Beethoven's Op. 2 No. 3 piano sonata, but can't practice as often as I want to. I'm not at my college this semester and am instead living in an apartment in Philadelphia, and it's a four mile round trip to get to and from a music school where I'm allowed to use the practice rooms. Tomorrow I start my internship and it will be harder to practice because I'll usually be at work during the hours the music school is open. But I treasure my practice time now that it's harder to come by, so I always feel very happy when I'm at the piano lately! Due to my limited practice time and the fact that I'm not currently taking lessons, I'm not trying to learn multiple pieces at once, just to get this one sounding as good as I can.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm amazed at how much better my site reading has become. Thank you hours of toil on Medtner! Anyway, I was able to explore parts of the first movements of each of the sonatas mentioned. 

The Haydn is full of interest, very bumpy and eccentric use of very light material, sometimes pounding that fluffiness deeper than you'd expect it to go.

The Clementi is very kinetic, fun for the fingers and aside from the quirky harmonic patterns of it(tritones and major 7ths occasionally slapped out), rather easy to digest.

The Mozart is very subtle and interesting, but lively all the same. If I had to pick one, this would be it. But unlike Meaghan, I'm not going to pick one. I want all three!


----------



## appoggiatura

Klavierspieler said:


> If the first movement is bugging your hand, STOP! Get a better teacher who can tell you what you're doing wrong.


My teachers are good and they know where they are talking about. They have some pretty good tips which helped me already. 
My hands are also not that big, I think that doesn't help me either with the fast-octave-thing.. I have to stretch my hand too much and I can't change the size of my hand 
At the moment I'm concentrating on the third movement. When I'll go back to the first mvt. we'll focus on that again. I'm sure I'll find a solution.


----------



## Klavierspieler

appoggiatura said:


> My teachers are good and they know where they are talking about. They have some pretty good tips which helped me already.
> My hands are also not that big, I think that doesn't help me either with the fast-octave-thing.. I have to stretch my hand too much and I can't change the size of my hand
> At the moment I'm concentrating on the third movement. When I'll go back to the first mvt. we'll focus on that again. I'm sure I'll find a solution.


What's the largest interval you can reach?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Update: 

Bach, Bach, Bach.. and more Bach.

I feel miserable but very healthy, like I'm on a cleanse or something.


----------



## sunyoyo

ooops,
I am replyinng your post over listening to classic music.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm am working on SITE READING. Anything that pops up. I don't feel like committing, I feel like looking at many different pieces carefully.


----------



## Lukecash12

Sofronitsky said:


> I'm sorry if that came off as arrogant!


Naw, I was just being coy with you. You weren't arrogant, but I do love having other Russian pedagogy proponents around. I really do think that we're onto an even better tradition of playing than the French and the Germans. The British are great, and they've been more prominent from the latter half of the 20th century on, but they don't come close to the big three pedagogues for me.


----------



## Lukecash12

clavichorder said:


> I'm about read to embark on a classical era sonata journey. I'm going to simultaneously dabble in the first movements of three sonatas. I may commit when I decide which of these sonatas I want, or if work goes smoothly, I might keep up all three or two of the three. Haydn, Clementi, and Mozart.
> 
> Haydn Hob 50 in C major
> Clementi op 34 no. 2 in G minor
> Mozart K330 in A minor


I think it's good that you're going with more pianistic works as a younger player. It'll make your period explorations much more enjoyable, as opposed to being frustrated with awkward pieces.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Bach has been has been good to me, but it's time to move on. Not move on from Bach entirely, just shifting the main focus!

I have a bit of a problem with raw exposure and I tend to have trouble with subtle _fortes_ and other dynamics, so for the next month or two I'm going to study the K. 332/300k Mozart Sonata. So far the work is very rewarding and I'm excited to learn to interpret such a sneaky composer..

I'm having trouble deciding a piece to study after the Mozart, but I'm thinking of one of the harder Liszt works, the Copland Passacaglia, Scriabin's 2nd or 5th Sonata (Probably not the 5th, too difficult!), or maybe a more modern piece from Liebermann or another composer. Could anyone help me choose ?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sofronitsky said:


> Bach has been has been good to me, but it's time to move on. Not move on from Bach entirely, just shifting the main focus!
> 
> I have a bit of a problem with raw exposure and I tend to have trouble with subtle _fortes_ and other dynamics, so for the next month or two I'm going to study the K. 332/300k Mozart Sonata. So far the work is very rewarding and I'm excited to learn to interpret such a sneaky composer..
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding a piece to study after the Mozart, but I'm thinking of one of the harder Liszt works, the Copland Passacaglia, Scriabin's 2nd or 5th Sonata (Probably not the 5th, too difficult!), or maybe a more modern piece from Liebermann or another composer. Could anyone help me choose ?


I think Mozart is not easy at all, and often deserves a long time of practicing both musically and technically rather than expected... so, which work by Liszt ?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Il_Penseroso said:


> I think Mozart is not easy at all, and often deserves a long time of practicing both musically and technically rather than expected... so, which work by Liszt ?


I didn't mean to give the impression that I didn't think that way! I am terrified by Mozart, and like I said his works stress most highly the technical skills which I am weakest in.

For Liszt.. I'm having a hard time deciding. I love the Hungarian Rhapsody no. 11 and would like to play it. I also think the 'Illustration De L'Africain No. 1' (I hope that's right) is a powerful piece that gets almost no attention. I love the majority of the Transcendental Etudes... but I think I might be gearing more towards the Copland/Scriabin/Liebermann Triumvirate. What would you study in my place? Anything really it doesn't have to be something I listed!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

That's right, Illustrations de l'opéra L'Africaine...

Ok, here a list of works I could suggest in this case :

Schumann: Piano Studies after Paganini Caprices (No.1 from Op.3)
_note: less known than Liszt's, but in some cases even better ..._

Schumann: In der Nacht from Op.12 (Fantasiestücke)

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.7
Liszt: Waldesrauschen (from 2 Concert Studies) 
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No.1

from his trascriptions Polonaise from Eugene Onegin and Isoldes Liebestod

***

Balakirev: Toccata (1902, really electrifying !)

***

Debussy: Prelude Ce qu'a vu le vent d'Ouest from book I (electrifying too !)

Macdowell: Sonata No.3 (Norse)

Severac: Le retour des muletiers from Cerdana (special for your large hands !)

and if you're into spanish piano music, then give Albeniz Triana (from Iberia) a try ...

P.S. Can't help with Scriabin sonatas, I know only his shorter pieces plus the beautiful piano concerto.


----------



## Lisztian

Sofronitsky said:


> I didn't mean to give the impression that I didn't think that way! I am terrified by Mozart, and like I said his works stress most highly the technical skills which I am weakest in.
> 
> For Liszt.. I'm having a hard time deciding. I love the Hungarian Rhapsody no. 11 and would like to play it. I also think the 'Illustration De L'Africain No. 1' (I hope that's right) is a powerful piece that gets almost no attention. I love the majority of the Transcendental Etudes... but I think I might be gearing more towards the Copland/Scriabin/Liebermann Triumvirate. What would you study in my place? Anything really it doesn't have to be something I listed!


In choosing a piece by Liszt, I am very pleased to hear you list the Illustration De L'Africaine No. 1 - a powerful piece indeed!

Some more pieces to look into would be the second Mephisto Waltz (almost never played compared to the 1st, but arguably just as good) the brilliant 8th Hungarian Rhapsody, and if you feel you're up to it, the daredevil Reminiscences de Robert le Diable, Valse Infernale.


----------



## scarbo

Beethoven: all three sets of Bagatelles
Schubert: D major sonata D 850
Tsontakis: Ghost Variations

I am not holding my breath...


----------



## Lukecash12

For the first time in a while, I'm not working on much of anything. Just keeping up with my repertoire. Mainly, I'm reading some primary sources on Roman history, for example Caesar's accounts of his war with the Gauls. Less time to listen to and play music, because of my studies.


----------



## Praeludium

Bach, two part Inventions : I'm still (and will still be, because there's so much depth in this music) on the first (began it in January) and finished learning the two hand together. Two voice polyphony is getting easier, and my head as well as my hands are getting used to the keyboard. I plan on doing at least 2 other Inventions, with at least one which is fast (F major or A minor or D minor). Then I'll try to move to three voice polyphony, but not necessarily Bach - there must be some three part pieces from the Renaissance.
I stopped working on Mikrokosmos volume III. I think I'll do another piece (at the end of the book) and then go to the fourth volume.

Today I'm just working again on the first because I want to play it to my hopefully future piano teacher - I don't have one right now. I hope I'll be able to get lessons and I also hope she'll help me to get to the level I want faster (I want/need to be really comfortable sight reading, to be able to work on P&F from the Well Tempered Clavier, or Haydn sonatas, or such. Intermediate level in other words. All this before September if possible haha).

I'm so enthusiastic. When I'll be able to play guitar as well as I want, to be reasonably competent at the keyboard... [I'll tackle conducting], I'll be able to have so much great music under my fingers and in my head (even without being a virtuoso pianist, that's what's great with the piano repertoire) !


----------



## Oliver

Bach Partita in E minor movement 4


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky, have you settled on rep yet? You should do the Copland Passacaglia! Because 1. passacaglias are awesome and 2. that passacaglia is particularly awesome and 3. people need to perform more of Copland's non-nationalist stuff so the world doesn't forget he wrote other music too. 

I am in a piano drought right now, because I've gone from having very easy access to pianos at school and at home to this situation here in Philly where I have to walk two miles to get to a piano I'm allowed to play and I can rarely get there before they close since I'm working. I was complaining about this to my cousins last night and my cousin's husband offered to let me borrow his keyboard. So now there is a keyboard in my room. It is not a weighted keyboard and does not feel like a piano, which will take some getting used to, but at least it has a sustain pedal. You take what you can get. I'm working on the second movement of Beethoven's Op. 2 No. 3 sonata and the G major fugue from volume 2 of the WTC - my first fugue! And I am working on learning guitar and progressing quickly. I have my clarinet here as well, but don't play it often. It is my ensemble instrument, and I seldom feel like practicing it when I'm not going to be playing with other people.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Thanks for all the interesting suggestions! I'm probably going to go with the Copland.. just because that piece deserves to be performed more often.

Also, unless the Mephistopheles Waltzes' difficulty is greatly exaggerated, I don't think I'll be playing those any time soon!


----------



## Lisztian

Sofronitsky said:


> Thanks for all the interesting suggestions! I'm probably going to go with the Copland.. just because that piece deserves to be performed more often.
> 
> Also, unless the Mephistopheles Waltzes' difficulty is greatly exaggerated, I don't think I'll be playing those any time soon!


I'm not quite sure by how much, but I would say they are. Liszt is probably the most pianistic composer ever - he simply knew how to write for the instrument. Now there are some sections that are immensely difficult - like those leaps in the right hand near the end of the first waltz - but Liszt, while very difficult, is often a fair bit easier to play than he sounds/looks.


----------



## Yoshi

Rachmaninov prelude op. 3 no. 2 
It's taking me forever to read that...


----------



## Sofronitsky

Jan said:


> Rachmaninov prelude op. 3 no. 2
> It's taking me forever to read that...


My advice to you would be to keep at it, and sight read constantly. Go to your local music store and (if you have some money for music)find a compilation of easy classical or other type of piano music. Alfred has some good ones. I did that when I was developing my reading. It worked very well for me, and I was studying that same piece around that time!

Cheers and happy practicing


----------



## Rasa

And it's off. Recital the 26th of june. Brahms, Chopin, Poulenc, three months, nothing else to do.


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky said:


> My advice to you would be to keep at it, and sight read constantly. Go to your local music store and (if you have some money for music)find a compilation of easy classical or other type of piano music. Alfred has some good ones. I did that when I was developing my reading. It worked very well for me, and I was studying that same piece around that time!
> 
> Cheers and happy practicing


I go to the library (college music library when I'm at school, city library when I'm at home) for sightreading material, especially if I just want it for sightreading and don't plan on actually learning it. I think people forget about libraries sometimes, and they're wonderful.


----------



## Yoshi

Sofronitsky said:


> My advice to you would be to keep at it, and sight read constantly. Go to your local music store and (if you have some money for music)find a compilation of easy classical or other type of piano music. Alfred has some good ones. I did that when I was developing my reading. It worked very well for me, and I was studying that same piece around that time!
> 
> Cheers and happy practicing


Thank you for the advice, I have to admit that sight reading is something that I need to get much better at.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Meaghan said:


> I go to the library (college music library when I'm at school, city library when I'm at home) for sightreading material, especially if I just want it for sightreading and don't plan on actually learning it. I think people forget about libraries sometimes, and they're wonderful.


University Library is 80 miles away for me I'm afraid!


----------



## Lukecash12

Jan said:


> Thank you for the advice, I have to admit that sight reading is something that I need to get much better at.


It's basically the first and most important hurdle for pianists to cross, in order to learn pieces in a reasonable amount of time. For an experienced pianist, it should take comparatively little of the time allotted to just learn the notes of a piece. That is, if you learn in the typical way, as opposed to the method I shared today.


----------



## Moira

I'm curious to know how many people here are not still studying music, but are not yet competent instrumentalists and have to work at getting a piece to sound good. That's where I am at. I still have to work at the notes.


----------



## Klavierspieler

New stuff! Yay!

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in F minor
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in F-sharp minor from WTC II
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 5
Chopin: Ballade No. 3
Chopin: Nocturne Op. 27 No. 2
Prokofiev: Selections from "Ten Pieces from Romeo and Juliet" (Montagues and Capulets, Pater Lorenzo, Mercutio, and one or two others)


----------



## Pizzicato

*Gossec - Gavotte in D*

*Debussy - Passepied*


----------



## clavichorder

The beautiful and _highly obscure_ CPE Bach Sonatas with varied reprises. I am working on the first three, but hope to finish all of them. Then I shall move onto the Prussian sonatas, and finally, the Wuttemburg.


----------



## Guest

The semester is over, so it's time to start new rep. For me it's going to be Brahms's Op. 118, quite possibly my favorite set of piano pieces.


----------



## Praeludium

Bach's two part invention 2 and 6, in C minor and E major, two études from a XIXth century guy named Köhler or something like that but at a quite slow tempo (working on articulating, anticipating), Ravel's Prélude (1913, the two pages one ) and I've begun a long-term work on an Haydn sonata (Hob XVI:50 in C major). I'm an happy guy. The bare fact that as a beginner, I work on three absolutely major composers, already makes it an amazing instrument.


----------



## Elune

I'm working on pieces for my piano exam:

*Bach - Prelude and Fugue As dur I book
Chopin - Etude op.10 no.8
Chopin - Nocturne op.32 no.2
Mozart - Piano Sonata K311 D dur
Debussy - Passepied from Suite Bergamasque

And now I'm learning Schumann's masterpiece Carnaval op.9 ... A wonderful, magical music! I am pretty in love with this piece. When I first listened it, I was like in trance. And the feeling when I play this piece is more than amazing. Yeah, it's really difficult for performing, but it's worth! *


----------



## Guest

Just got the complete Schubert sonatas in the mail today  going to start D. 960.

Also got the first volume of Couperin's pieces de clavecin, trying to decide which ordre to play. I'm leaning towards ordre VI, since it has the mysterious barricades...


----------



## Mesa

Chopin's B Minor Waltz. My first Chopin piece that i think i am capable of not ruining! Such fun to play, and so much room for expression.

As soon as i figured out the fingering to the melody is much easier when using the third and fourth fingers to hit the F#/G instead of scrambling about madly with a three fingered claw, it started to take off.


----------



## clavichorder

My summer project is Medtner's op. 30 A minor sonata.


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> Bach's two part invention 2 and 6, in C minor and E major, two études from a XIXth century guy named Köhler or something like that but at a quite slow tempo (working on articulating, anticipating), Ravel's Prélude (1913, the two pages one ) and I've begun a long-term work on an Haydn sonata (Hob XVI:50 in C major). I'm an happy guy. The bare fact that as a beginner, I work on three absolutely major composers, already makes it an amazing instrument.


two pages of Ravel are two pages of gold!, that's a beautiful piece, and sounds great on the guitar (you are a guitar player, I remember):






Enjoy playing that gem!. Regards.


----------



## Praeludium

Yes, it's a two page jewel !
But I prefer to work on it on the piano - after all I'm not learning the piano to play piano pieces on the guitar


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> Yes, it's a two page jewel !
> But I prefer to work on it on the piano - after all I'm not learning the piano to play piano pieces on the guitar


ahahah, I don't even noticed that this was the keyboard forum! :lol:
Well, anyway, have fun at the piano then


----------



## clavichorder

No longer working on the A minor sonata, instead I'm working on one of Medtner's most stunning pieces from the Forgotten Melodies, "Meditazione."


----------



## Ravndal

Beethoven sonata 5 c minor - allegro molto e con brio
Bach BWV 847 - Prelude & Fugue C minor
Grieg - March Of The Dwarves (trolltog)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liszt: Spozalizio from Années de Pèlerinage (Italie). The work inspired by Raphael's painting, The Marriage of the Virgin, I've begun to read Raphael's biography in-parallel.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Il_Penseroso said:


> Liszt: Spozalizio from Années de Pèlerinage (Italie). The work inspired by Raphael's painting, The Marriage of the Virgin, I've begun to read Raphael's biography in-parallel.


Edit: Sposalizio, Sorry for spelling mistake.


----------



## Lisztian

Il_Penseroso said:


> Liszt: Spozalizio from Années de Pèlerinage (Italie). The work inspired by Raphael's painting, The Marriage of the Virgin, I've begun to read Raphael's biography in-parallel.


Great piece. Good luck!


----------



## DeepR

I'm currently working on Scriabin Prelude Op. 11 No. 24 
before this I did Op. 11 No. 10 and No. 1

My favorite rendition is from Pletnev, starts at 32:34 





Second page left hand is #*$&@#*&@$!!!!


----------



## Rasa

Another year gone by, played recital, got Bachelors.

Next year: Shostakovich's 2nd concerto, Listz's Gnomenreigen, Bach's 2nd French suite, Scriabin's étude op.8 no. 11, Chopin's 2nd Scherzo and Mozart's sonata in b flat major k. 720, all this to be spread over two recitals in the next year.

Here's a recording of a Chopin Prélude I made for Reddit's piano jam:

__
https://soundcloud.com/rasapofkins%2Fchopin-pr-lude-op-28-no-20


----------



## DeepR

Wow, good luck with that. The Scriabin etude is wonderful.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liszt: Scherzo und Marsch (Original Version)


----------



## DeepR

Here's my recording of Scriabin - Prelude Op. 11 No. 24. 
It took me a while, one of the most difficult pieces I've played so far... What I like about short pieces is that you can easily record it 10 times in a row and pick out the best one.  https://www.box.com/s/44831b92f10fda4c4499

Sadly, I have a digital piano only (Roland HP-201)...

Here's Op 11 No. 10
https://www.box.com/s/cpfpda8fr34gengtq8gg

and Op. 11 No. 1
https://www.box.com/s/bbc05b19773efc80cb06

3 minutes of music and that was basicly all I did on the piano in the last 2 years


----------



## Lisztian

Il_Penseroso said:


> Liszt: Scherzo und Marsch (Original Version)


Good luck with that! Leslie Howard who, as you may know, recorded the complete Liszt solo piano works, considered the Scherzo und Marsch to perhaps be the most technically difficult piece Liszt wrote.


----------



## Sofronitsky

It's been almost 4 years now since I've started to play the piano, and I am both happy and unsatisfied with the progress I have made so far, if that makes sense. I am beginning to sight read much much more efficiently, and I can read most Mozart slow movements and pieces of that difficulty at a fair tempo. It's really exciting how fast I can learn new things and keep on learning them, and I'm really hoping that this continues.

I am currently working on a program of old and new pieces to compete in competitions this year:

Bach: Prelude and Fugue in G Major, Book 1
Schubert: Sonata in A minor, op. 42 (1st movement only for now, but I am in love with the entire sonata! I hope I am not jumping the gun taking this as my first Schubert sonata)
Liszt: Valse Oubliee No. 1
Rachmaninoff: Prelude in B-minor Op. 32 no. 10 (Might cut this one for time)
Rachmaninoff: Etude-Tableaux op. 39 no. 3 in F-sharp minor
Copland: Passacaglia

It seems like an attractive program to me, and I will hopefully have it all memorized by the start of October. If anyone has any suggestions for different pieces I might be better suited to compete with, or tips for learning the pieces themselves I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lisztian said:


> Good luck with that! Leslie Howard who, as you may know, recorded the complete Liszt solo piano works, considered the Scherzo und Marsch to perhaps be the most technically difficult piece Liszt wrote.


I listened to 4 pianists who recorded Scherzo und Marsch: Kentner 1940, Richter both 1957 (Live) and 1988, Horowitz, his revised abridged version, 1967 (Live) was the first I heard, now I wish it was not, as prefer the complete version, and Leslie Howard. Found all four superb, but much into Kentner, who has treated in my opinion more dramatic (perhaps more intellectually) with the music ...

The most notable technical stuff is the short detached notes which should be played ultimately fast by both hands respectively, going from each one to another, the two wrists jumping up (and back down) so elastic just like a spring ... I couldn't find anything usable among Czerny and Clementi etudes, but since the piece is dedicated to Kullak, I may find some staccato and martellato practices in his book 'The School of Octave playing', otherwise have to play all the basic Scherzo figures transposed in all 24 scales to be sure that I could play in a right way in that specified hand position Liszt wrote... 
Keeping the dynamic points through the very fast tempo as well as making a perfect contrast bewteen the pilgrims March and the diabolic Scherzo (as I call them) is the most difficult part I think, and deserves a long time of practicing, however, my moto is always 'don't fight the piece you're practicing, be patient and try to solve all the problems slowly.'

Scherzo und Marsch, technically the most difficult Liszt wrote!? Well, what about Transcendental Etude No.5 Feux follets? The extreme double-notes show ever seen !


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Ravel Piano Concerto for the Left Hand. It's a true gem of Ravel.


----------



## Lisztian

Il_Penseroso said:


> I listened to 4 pianists who recorded Scherzo und Marsch: Kentner 1940, Richter both 1957 (Live) and 1988, Horowitz, his revised abridged version, 1967 (Live) was the first I heard, now I wish it was not, as prefer the complete version, and Leslie Howard. Found all four superb, but much into Kentner, who has treated in my opinion more dramatic (perhaps more intellectually) with the music ...
> 
> The most notable technical stuff is the short detached notes which should be played ultimately fast by both hands respectively, going from each one to another, the two wrists jumping up (and back down) so elastic just like a spring ... I couldn't find anything usable among Czerny and Clementi etudes, but since the piece is dedicated to Kullak, I may find some staccato and martellato practices in his book 'The School of Octave playing', otherwise have to play all the basic Scherzo figures transposed in all 24 scales to be sure that I could play in a right way in that specified hand position Liszt wrote...
> Keeping the dynamic points through the very fast tempo as well as making a perfect contrast bewteen the pilgrims March and the diabolic Scherzo (as I call them) is the most difficult part I think, and deserves a long time of practicing, however, my moto is always 'don't fight the piece you're practicing, be patient and try to solve all the problems slowly.'
> 
> Scherzo und Marsch, technically the most difficult Liszt wrote!? Well, what about Transcendental Etude No.5 Feux follets? The extreme double-notes show ever seen !


You seem to have put a lot of thought into it - and seem to have the right mindset! As far as performances go...for whatever reason this piece is one of the few of Liszt's major piano works that I haven't really gotten into yet. I've heard Howard and Horowitz, and prefered Howard. At the risk of being chased out of here with flaming torches, i'm not a Horowitz fan at all - especially not in Liszt. I will look into the other recordings you mentioned when I have time.

As for the difficulty, I just pulled out the magazine I read it from and it seems I was too direct in my claim. In response to the question "what marks the highpoint of Liszt's technical demands?" Leslie Howard said: "Among his original works, and allowing for the fact that his greatest technical demands always proceed from an intrinsically musical need, the _Scherzo and March_ tests an enormous variety of skills. Among the transcriptions, I'd nominate the finale of Beethoven's Ninth, and, from the fantasies, those on _Don Giovanni_ (with the fuller text), _Figaro/Don Giovanni_(original version, not the Busoni), _Les Huguenots_ and _I puritani_."

From the scores i've read and other opinions/reputation, I would have nominated Feux Follets, the 2nd version of the Transcendental's, the first of the Paganini's as well as the outrageous _Grande Fantaisie de bravoure sur La clochette_. But, i'm sure Howard knows what he's talking about!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lisztian said:


> As for the difficulty, I just pulled out the magazine I read it from and it seems I was too direct in my claim. In response to the question "what marks the highpoint of Liszt's technical demands?" Leslie Howard said: "Among his original works, and allowing for the fact that his greatest technical demands always proceed from an intrinsically musical need, the _Scherzo and March_ tests an enormous variety of skills. Among the transcriptions, I'd nominate the finale of Beethoven's Ninth, and, from the fantasies, those on _Don Giovanni_ (with the fuller text), _Figaro/Don Giovanni_(original version, not the Busoni), _Les Huguenots_ and _I puritani_."
> 
> From the scores i've read and other opinions/reputation, I would have nominated Feux Follets, the 2nd version of the Transcendental's, the first of the Paganini's as well as the outrageous _Grande Fantaisie de bravoure sur La clochette_. But, i'm sure Howard knows what he's talking about!


Oh Indeed, beautiful quote from Howard, Thank you for sharing Lisztian 

About Réminiscences des Huguenots, Liszt wrote in a letter (Jan, 7, 1881) "... a fantasia which in my years as a virtuoso I used to play only rarely because of the trouble it cost me ..."


----------



## clavichorder

After a solid month of exploring, I have decided on three pieces to polish up. Orlando Gibbons, Lord of Salisbury Pavane and Galliard, Telemann Fantasia in A and a minor, CPE Bach varied reprise sonata in F major.


----------



## Lisztian

Il_Penseroso said:


> Oh Indeed, beautiful quote from Howard, Thank you for sharing Lisztian
> 
> About Réminiscences des Huguenots, Liszt wrote in a letter (Jan, 7, 1881) "... a fantasia which in my years as a virtuoso I used to play only rarely because of the trouble it cost me ..."


That's very interesting  Huguenots is also very fine piece btw - one of Liszt's better Fantasies.


----------



## Ravndal

Piano Sonata. No. 8 In C Minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique": III. Rondo

I love this piece! which makes it so much fun and easier learning


----------



## Sofronitsky

Hey I was going to be working on Liszt's Valse Oubliee, but I'm not so sure any more.

I'd like a piece of Liszt that is slow and lyrical and can demonstrate beauty of tone. I was thinking maybe "The Marriage" from Annes or perhaps "In Festo Transfiguration de Jesu Christo" or however they're spelled. Any suggestions?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sofronitsky said:


> Hey I was going to be working on Liszt's Valse Oubliee, but I'm not so sure any more.
> 
> I'd like a piece of Liszt that is slow and lyrical and can demonstrate beauty of tone. I was thinking maybe "The Marriage" from Annes or perhaps "In Festo Transfiguration de Jesu Christo" or however they're spelled. Any suggestions?


Eglogue from Années de pèlerinage

Sonetto 47 del Petrarca from Années de pèlerinage

and if you wanna try the most beautiful lyrical piece Liszt ever wrote, go with Consolation No.3 (but it's so easy to play, I guess you're looking for something technical...)

Sposalizio (Marriage of the Virgin) is more dramatic rather than lyric. I got to read Raphael's biography as well as notes and comments on the painting to play it.

Anyway, we're waiting for my friend Lisztian, I'm sure he can make better suggestions than me.


----------



## Ravndal

Sofronitsky said:


> Hey I was going to be working on Liszt's Valse Oubliee, but I'm not so sure any more.
> 
> I'd like a piece of Liszt that is slow and lyrical and can demonstrate beauty of tone. I was thinking maybe "The Marriage" from Annes or perhaps "In Festo Transfiguration de Jesu Christo" or however they're spelled. Any suggestions?


what about 



 ?


----------



## Lisztian

Sofronitsky said:


> Hey I was going to be working on Liszt's Valse Oubliee, but I'm not so sure any more.
> 
> I'd like a piece of Liszt that is slow and lyrical and can demonstrate beauty of tone. I was thinking maybe "The Marriage" from Annes or perhaps "In Festo Transfiguration de Jesu Christo" or however they're spelled. Any suggestions?


The two posters above gave you great suggestions, and also the ones you're thinking of would be great to play! All I can really do is add some ideas in a similar vein.

A couple pieces that you probably know but is really a great intro to Liszt's language would be the Sonetto Del Petrarca No. 104. (although this is as dramatic as it is poetic and lyrical), No. 123 is beautiful too and it perfectly fits your description. While i'm on the topic of transcriptions of his own songs, the transcription of the first version of Oh! quand je dors is suitable, too.

Paysage (speaking of a beautiful tone...Arrau is sublime).
Canzone Napolitana.
Berceuse (first version).
Romance.
Les Sabéennes. Berceuse de l'opéra La Reine de Saba.
Les Adieux. Rêverie sur un motif de l'opéra Romeo et Juliette (maybe too long).


----------



## Sofronitsky

Thanks for the suggestions! I am very indecisive right now in picking this piece, but I don't have too long because I only have 2 months until I'll be playing it in national competition 

I'll probably end up working on one of the Sonetto Del Petrarca's. They're quite beautiful, and though they're famous they could definitely handle being performed more often


----------



## Ravndal

what about liebes traum? you can make it sound very beautifull in 2 months 

a bit overplayed though.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Ravndal said:


> what about liebes traum? you can make it sound very beautifull in 2 months
> 
> a bit overplayed though.


I feel physically ill when I listen to pieces that I've heard that many times (played badly by pianist, alarm clock, mobile phone etc.). I can only imagine what I would subject myself to by forcing myself to memorize it in a few weeks! I think my options are looking like either The Marriage, a Peltrach sonnet, or if Im feeling quite daring the Harmonies Du Soir etude. I have an incredible record of Richter playing this etude and i'm pretty convinced that few people play it convincingly any more

As a last bit of research Im going to look for recordings of the consolations and see if there is one I particularly like


----------



## Rasa

Perhaps if you studied yourself, you'd become more aware of why it's such a popular piece. It's steeped in deep lyricism, has interesting texture and some powerful affect-changes.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sofronitsky said:


> I feel physically ill when I listen to pieces that I've heard that many times (played badly by pianist, alarm clock, mobile phone etc.).


Hehe... Don't remember where, but once I read that Liszt banned his second Hungarian Rhapsody as well as Chopin's second Scherzo for all his students, same reason as you mentioned, but Arthur Friedheim recorded both long after !


----------



## Sofronitsky

Il_Penseroso said:


> Hehe... Don't remember where, but once I read that Liszt banned his second Hungarian Rhapsody as well as Chopin's second Scherzo for all his students, same reason as you mentioned, but Arthur Friedheim recorded both long after !


Similarly, I went to a Guitar Shop with my mother once and she asked one of the workers to play her "Stairway to Heaven". There were a few groans and one man nicely said "We don't allow that song to be played here anymore."


----------



## Ravndal

Just started working on Impromptu, op. 29 in A-Flat by Chopin.

love this piece


----------



## Avengeil

Chopin Op. 28:
No. 4, No. 15, No. 18, No. 22
Schubert D. 802: Variations for flute and piano 
Max Bruch: Kol Nidrei 
Bach C.P.E. BWV 1020 flute sonata in g minor 

Obviously the piano parts in the above...


----------



## appoggiatura

Gershwin Three preludes
Liszt Transcendental Étude no. 1
Ravel Jeux d'eau (finally  )
Schumann fantasiestücke 


And a lot of other things, I have some concerts soon.


----------



## Turangalîla

Working on? As in not finished? Hmmm...

Bach - English Suite No. 2 in A minor
Mozart - Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K 310
Chopin - Andante spianato et Grande polonaise brillante
Chopin - Etudes, Op. 10, Nos. VII – X
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
Ravel - Miroirs (Nos. III, IV, & V)
Prokofiev - Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83


----------



## Meaghan

Bach - WTC Vol. 2, Prelude & Fugue in G maj. (mostly the fugue; prelude's pretty much done for the time being, though everything always feels like a work in progress to me)
Beethoven - Sonata Op. 81a (owns my soul forever)
Medtner - Skazka Op. 9 No. 2

And soon I will have my accompanying assignments and will have more music to learn (and learn very quickly) and will start going to other people's lessons!


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm getting ready to perform Carl Czerny's Variations Brillantes op. 14.





http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...P20549-PMLP47786-Czerny_op.14_Variationen.pdf

In it he demonstrates a lot of elements his students used, and the more I listen to Czerny and play his music, the more I see his student's similarities as Czernyisms. But Czerny stuck to his form, still wrote structurally a lot like his own teachers. Here he displays a few surprising harmonic progressions and modality, reminding me how people often seem to chide his music for lacking in those areas, calling him rigidly formulaic. Well, I have to say that they just haven't listened to enough of his music, and certainly haven't listened to his orchestral music. Call me crazy, but I've often considered Czerny to be more prolific than his students, because he composed much more and for more different ensembles than them.


----------



## Turangalîla

^ Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lukecash12

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> ^ Sounds lovely!


It sits well with the hands, too. That he most assuredly got from Beethoven, given his description of Beethoven's piano technique. If only more people played Czerny. His music is accessible.


----------



## Sonata

Still working on Scarborough Fair. I may be adventerous and work on the bass line if I get more than fifteen minutes in a sitting.
Also playing around with "Greensleeves" and now "Mad World" (from Donnie Darko).

I need to find an easy classical piece as well. Maybe my goal for the weekend.


----------



## Turangalîla

^ I would suggest William Duncombe's _Sonatina_. It is a rather-well known beginner piece, but it will probably quench your desire for more "serious" music (if you have such a desire )


----------



## Sonata

I am enjoying the folk stuff, but I do indeed have the desire for some more serious stuff too  Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look up the sheet music for it.


----------



## Ramako

I haven't actually worked on a piano piece for months and months... Still, I have to now for uni, so I picked up Haydn's piano sonata in b minor:






(I have Hamelin which I prefer but this isn't bad - I prefer Hamelin's faster tempo and lightness of touch which I will attempt (poorly and unsuccessfully) to emulate)

The Haydn piano sonatas are in general much underrated - why do I never see them quoted anywhere? They are the only piano music which makes me enthusiastic about playing actual pieces on the piano (I like improvising but I'm not much of a performer). They have so much which is enjoyable in them - they are written for the player and not just the audience (not that I'm saying that other piano music isn't written for the player). I just think that there is something more intimate about these sonatas - an intimacy largely lost by later styles, and not achievable by the more obviously complex Baroque contrapuntal way of writing - and usually not desired. IMO this is exploiting piano music at its best. It also makes practical use of my favoured double-repeat form since as a player you can play the first time around, but then play it better the second time (if just sight-reading).


----------



## Guest

Just got the piano/celesta parts for _The Firebird,_ which EMU is putting on in December. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sonata

Greensleeves
Scales: Learning the major and minor, and practicing with each hand
A few brief exercises trying to get used to both hands playing at the same time.


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> Greensleeves
> Scales: Learning the major and minor, and practicing with each hand
> *A few brief exercises trying to get used to both hands playing at the same time.*


A fun way to learn that is improvising: Play C-E-G-A-Bb in left hand, and try to play some C major chords with right and while you are grooving with left hand, maybe expand a bit to blues scale (C-Bb-G-Gb-F-Eb-C and so on) You can actually do whatever you want on top of the left hand groove. Good for the fingers and the brain!

Thats the way i learned it ^^


----------



## Sonata

I definitely want to learn the blues scale. I haven't listened much lately, but I love the blues. I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Mesa

Beethoven's Piano Sonata 17 ("Tempest") mvt 3

First new piece i've had a crack at in about a month and i'm getting along surprisingly well. I can't stomach more than three notes of the arpeggio with the left hand so my right has kind of gone overdrive.


----------



## Sonata

Trying out "To Zanarkand" from Final Fantasy X. It's too advanced for me too get very far into it, but it's such a beautiful work that I couldn't resist trying out the opening few measures.


----------



## Ravndal

Trying to figure out a romantic piece to learn... I want something fun to play, sounds cool and makes the girls scream. Any suggestions?

I decided this one some time ago 



but, im not sure


----------



## Guest

Here's what I want to do for grad school audition rep:

Couperin - Pieces de Clavecin, Ordre VI (includes the famous Les Barricades Mysterieuses)
Schubert - Sonata in A minor, D. 784
Brahms - Six Klavierstucke, op. 118
Ginastera - Danzas Argentinas, op. 2

Keep in mind that I'm not a performance major; I'm going for composition and theory.


----------



## Ravndal

I do like that ballade in g minor from klavierstucke!


----------



## Ravndal

Relearning Nocturne by Grieg and Passacaglia in g minor by Handel for fun ^^


----------



## Guest

Maybe I'll add Ornstein's Piano Sonata no. 4 to my list...I love playing lesser-known works.


----------



## Sonata

Oh Holy Night: one of my very favorite Christmas songs. I'll keep working on "What Child is This" and also start "The First Noel"


----------



## Sonata

David Nevue is a pianist who has some beautiful music out, and I really enjoy his best of collection "Whisperings". I was pleased to find online that he actually sells his sheet music on his website. Can't wait to learn some of his music! I was working on one of them for just a few minutes...the keyboard sound is so shallow after having played on a real piano. I miss the lovely resonance from using the sustain pedal. The piece is composed in B minor, so just to work on both hands a bit I want to play around with the melody on the right hand and then noodle with the B minor chord on the left.


----------



## Hemiola

I've got a number of pieces on the go:

- Beethoven's Sonata 8 (Pathetique)
- Lennox Berkeley's Polka Op 5a - very witty piece
- Chaminade's Pierrette Air de Ballet Op 41 - flirty & flouncy
- George Botsford/Winifred Atwell arrangement of the Black and White Rag

They're all works that had instant appeal for me when I first listened to them on on disc/mp3 and they're all considerably above my level so it will be ages before I can give anything like a decent account of them. But it's fun trying.


----------



## Sonata

Started David Nevue's song "Solitude" beautiful short piece. It's a fun one to learn because it sounds pretty even when played at a slower tempo.


----------



## stanchinsky

Polonaise in G# Minor -Chopin
Bach WTC Prelude and Fugue in E minor


----------



## Novelette

I've been working on Brahms' Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel.

It's coming out pretty well, and I'm actually surprised that it wasn't quite as difficult as I feared, although it prompted me to perfect the required techniques.

All in all, the hardest section of the work isn't the fugue at all, I find it rather to be Variation 8.

After this, I want to devote a little time to Schubert's Piano Sonata in C Minor.


----------



## Head_case

At the minute, I'm trying to go from middle A to bottom C on my vintage 19th century flute. 

No amount of huffing and puffing is doing it. I think it's leaky.


----------



## Ravndal

Novelette said:


> I've been working on Brahms' Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel.
> 
> It's coming out pretty well, and I'm actually surprised that it wasn't quite as difficult as I feared, although it certainly prompted me to perfect the required techniques.
> 
> All in all, the hardest section of the work isn't the fugue at all, I find it to be Variation 8 that is the most difficult for me. But it's all coming out well.
> 
> *After this, I want to devote a little time to Schubert's Piano Sonata in C Minor.*


Ah yes  I love that 4th movement


----------



## clavichorder

I may have started working on the Brahms Intermezzo op 118 no 2. I really like the Ballade that follows, but I figured that I could start with no. 2 and also check out no. 1, which is short and sweet.


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Trying to figure out a romantic piece to learn... I want something fun to play, sounds cool and makes the girls scream. Any suggestions?


In my experience and the experience of many others, learn guitar. Piano attracts guys better than girls, lol.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> In my experience and the experience of many others, learn guitar. Piano attracts guys better than girls, lol.


Haha. true. but guitar! bleurghhh!!


----------



## Sonata

clavichorder said:


> In my experience and the experience of many others, learn guitar. Piano attracts guys better than girls, lol.


I must be the exception. I'm drawn much more to the piano. But I'm married so I'm not in the single girl pool, thus your target audience, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

Prokofiev - Old Grandmother's Tales No 2 & 3, or 3 & 4. Not sure yet.


----------



## clavichorder

MUST LEARN BRAHMS OP. 118 no. 3!!! I have been holding out too long on the type of pieces that I really love. I need to make the plunge and learn a piece I consider truly and wholesomely awesome.

Edit, although no. 1 calls to me as well...this is an impossible task.


----------



## Ravndal

the whole op 118 calls to you clavichorder. you have no choice, you have to finish them all! 

...Within this week!


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> the whole op 118 calls to you clavichorder. you have no choice, you have to finish them all!
> 
> ...Within this week!


My life is wanting a purpose right now, perhaps you are very much right. I accept this challenge.

Though I honestly don't expect the within this week part...maybe the first three?


----------



## Ravndal

you get to january first, and then i want to see youtube videos! i have to finish mov. 2 & 3 from beethoven 8 sonata until january 1 my self.


----------



## Sonata

Scaling back to some easier pieces now that I am practicing on a real piano instead of a keyboard. I have no natural talent so I want to build a solid foundation to maximize my potential. Polishing up "happy birthday" for my son since he loves the song, right hand only. However I may take the plunge and get started on the left hand soon. Also working on my Alfred study course.


----------



## Sonata

clavichorder said:


> My life is wanting a purpose right now, perhaps you are very much right. I accept this challenge.
> 
> Though I honestly don't expect the within this week part...maybe the first three?


How is your progress?


----------



## Ravndal

I can say that i have the rondo memorized going to work on the adagio later today, 1/3 done with it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Debussy's Arabesques


----------



## Ravndal

Skipped the adagio. Re learnt nocturne by Grieg instead


----------



## hreichgott

Fun thread! I am learning these

Long-term (several months to a year): 
Schumann, Fantasiestucke op. 12, notes learned for the first four so far, working on phrasing and voicing.
Beethoven, Concerto no. 3. first two movements nearing completion, third movement just learned the notes over Thanksgiving so still a long way to go.
Liszt, Transcendental Etude after Paganini "Campanella"

Short-term (a month or less):
Beethoven, Bagatelles Op. 33 nos. 6 and 2
2-hand arrangement of Schumann, Bilder aus Osten no. 4

Review:
Bach, Prelude and Fugue from WTK vol. 1 in A major, working on changing the fingering around to give it a more effervescent sound, and more difference between legato and detached articulation in the fugue
Mozart, Sonata in A minor K. 310. I recently discovered he wrote this the summer his mother died, so um, now I have to go back and rework it.

Mega-long-term: 
Prokofiev, Toccata. The notes, fingerings and speed are going to take me a long time but I don't care because this piece is the best thing that ever happened to the chromatic scale!


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> In my experience and the experience of many others, learn guitar. Piano attracts guys better than girls, lol.


My experience is that piano works fine, but improvisation is more attractive than just playing. Also, you have the problem that there is not always a piano handy, while you can bring your guitar (or violin, viola, etc...) with you.


----------



## Klavierspieler

My teacher is letting me do Beethoven PC 4, first movement.  It's such an awesome piece.


----------



## Praeludium

Liszt, Notturno n°2
Czerny, four études from op821 "Les Heures du matin"

Fauré, op 74 (with a violinist)

After the Liszt :

Bach, Sinfonia 9
and then
Brahms, op76/7
and then
Beethoven, Scherzo from Sonata 2 (or 3, don't remember)



Cool. Needs a little bit more BACH.


----------



## Sonata

Klavierspieler said:


> My teacher is letting me do Beethoven PC 4, first movement.  It's such an awesome piece.


I agree.


----------



## Faell

At the moment I'm studying the _Sonata no. 8_ of L.v.Beethoven which is called _The Pathetique_ also.


----------



## Ravndal

bah, its hard to play the middle part perfect legato (grieg nocturne).. really unpleasant


----------



## clavichorder

I will be hard pressed to work piano into my life right now. Too much other music that has to happen, that I'm paying to participate in.


----------



## Guest

Along with Brahms' op. 118 which I'm still working on, another pianist and I are going to tackle Faure's _Dolly Suite_. I shouldn't say tackle because it's not terribly difficult but it should be fun.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm looking forward to be done with my audition program..... so many pieces i want to play, but i dont have time for.


----------



## Ravndal

Just started this for fun


----------



## Hausmusik

Folks working on the Pathetique Rondo, I (a very, very amateur pianist) have some technical/interpretive questions that you may be able to help me with. 

The measures that trip me up most are mm. 107-116.

1) I am not confident as to how to play the arpeggiated right-hand chords in mm. 107-112. I have listened to innumerable recordings and there seem to be a variety of approaches. Some play them more or less as rolled chords, creating a kind of dramatic rumbling, and others work harder to articulate the individual notes. How do you approach it?

2) I also find the asymmetrical rhythm here tricky. There is a sixteenth rest before each ascending right-hand figuration, but an eighth rest before each descending left-hand figuration, but when I play this straight it sounds awkward/halting to me. In recordings I have listened to I don't necessarily hear a difference in the timing of the two rests. Any advice on this?

3) mm. 113-115 ought to be among the easiest three measures in the piece--and yet I find I invariably screw up the arpeggiated chord in 114 (namely the d to the g during the ascent; I always end up hitting a wrong note or notes through sheer clumsiness). What fingering to you suggest here?


----------



## hreichgott

Hi Hausmusik,
This is a great piece, hope you enjoy playing it.
1-2.) I go for a quarter-eighth-eighth rhythm, emphasizing the quarter notes in each hand, and the first of each group of 16ths in the LH. I find that helps drive the crescendo. I think there should be a distinct difference in the timing of the rests as there would be no reason for Beethoven to write one as a 16th and one as an 8th unless he really wanted that rhythm. It would have been easy enough to write another 16th note into the chord pattern to create symmetrical broken chords. What are the other options anyway -- play 7 16ths to the half note, or turn the second group of 16ths into triplets? Seems unpleasant and counter-intuitive.
3.) Those are not among the easiest measures in the piece! Missing that G is likely due to your hand expecting the second repeat of that pattern to be shaped the same way as the first. Think of it like a 4-note blocked chord exercise: whether you play 1 2 3 5 for every position of the chord or switch to 1 2 4 5 when you have the larger D-G stretch in the center, either way you need to change the shape of your hand when you move from one position to another.


----------



## Hausmusik

Heather, thanks so much!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I have attached a files of one of my guitar pieces which is a bit different- recorded using the Fender Strat but sounds more like keyboards. Used effects pedal (of course), then thru an old Teac 3 head tape deck (hence some background noise) then onto of all things a harddisk video recorder(bloody 100Mb file), then finally I converted to MP3- then to an Avi file then uploaded to Utube mmm after all that it sounds like bits of tape cut up thrown on the floor then stuck back together - must be a better way - might go back to just using my PA recording system next time .... lol - I'll try and upload a more complete 



version sometime.


----------



## Sonata

Canon in D.


----------



## Novelette

Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6.

So far, my favorite movements to play are: #4 [Ungeduldig], and #10 [Balladenmäßig: Sehr Rasch].

Loving it.


----------



## Lotte

I'm now working on Bach: prelude in c minor.


----------



## lovesbeethoven

i feel the same  currently working on the pathetique as well (1st movement, finished 2nd) and mozart's fantasy in D minor (k. 397)


----------



## cmudave

I see this is an old thread...but thought I might as well reply and maybe get it going again.

Learning three new pieces right now. In the process of selecting an American work to use in competition next year.

Earl Wild - Jarabe Tapatio (The Mexican Hat Dance)
Grieg - Piano Concerto
Debussy - Estampes


----------



## worov

I'm practicing this Scarlatti sonata :


----------



## Ravndal

Time for new repertoire.

Beginning with

Grieg - Bryllupsdag På Troldhaugen
Bach - WTC book1 - no5 prelude & fugue d major


----------



## Feathers

Planning to start working on Schumann's Concerto without Orchestra, a piano piece that I've always enjoyed listening to. I hope my recent lack of practice won't get in the way...


----------



## worov

Just a started a Villa-Lobos piece from the Guia Pràtico :






I never get enough of it.


----------



## ptr

Brewing a pot of Rooibos (tea) .. I'm told I should not call it tea, cause Rooibos is not a tea plant... Hot, hot hot, Rooibos Water then... 

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Just my Alfred book and a very basic version of Cannon in D. And not a lot on the Cannon since I'm just easing back in.


----------



## Ravndal

Adding Schubert Impromptu in A flat (Op. 142)


----------



## worov

I started working on one of my favorite pieces : Schumann Opus 124 no 10.


----------



## pasido

I don't get how people can get away with practicing 4 pieces at a time. I can barely get away with just one...

Anyways I'm learning Schubert's D960. Been at it for ~2 years now at 20 minutes daily, only finished like ~10 minutes of the first movement (with the repeat). Started out as a beginner pianist who could play simple pieces like the Bach Prelude in C Maj. I absolutely loved the D960 3 years before, which prompted me to TRY to learn it. At first I didn't think I could do the whole sonata, so I just learned the simple tunes, and maybe the first 8 bars fully (which are relatively simple, if you have ever heard of the D960 which I'm sure all of you had). I felt very surprised that enough practice gave me the ability to play the faster part after that ominous trill after the easy part. With that in mind, I committed myself to keep on practicing it and committing it to memory. I'm glad to say that I can play the first 10 minutes (with some mistakes here and there) at original tempo, and it's definitely made me feel a lot more confident with not only my abilities as a pianist but also in other tasks of life like painting or mastering a job.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

pasido said:


> I don't get how people can get away with practicing 4 pieces at a time. I can barely get away with just one...


Me too... not because of the huge mass, diffuculty or time, but it just seems to me not so good to work on various pieces from different styles and periods at a time, I prefer to focus on one and make it perfect. Apart from accompanying my friend who is an amateur basso working on russian songs and with some rare exceptions, I never start a new piece until I'm quite satisfied with the one I'm working on...

I'm currently working on Alkan's Le festin d'Ésope.

P.S.Hope you have a good success with Schubert D.960


----------



## hreichgott

pasido said:


> I don't get how people can get away with practicing 4 pieces at a time. I can barely get away with just one...
> 
> Anyways I'm learning Schubert's D960. Been at it for ~2 years now at 20 minutes daily, only finished like ~10 minutes of the first movement (with the repeat). Started out as a beginner pianist who could play simple pieces like the Bach Prelude in C Maj. I absolutely loved the D960 3 years before, which prompted me to TRY to learn it. At first I didn't think I could do the whole sonata, so I just learned the simple tunes, and maybe the first 8 bars fully (which are relatively simple, if you have ever heard of the D960 which I'm sure all of you had). I felt very surprised that enough practice gave me the ability to play the faster part after that ominous trill after the easy part. With that in mind, I committed myself to keep on practicing it and committing it to memory. I'm glad to say that I can play the first 10 minutes (with some mistakes here and there) at original tempo, and it's definitely made me feel a lot more confident with not only my abilities as a pianist but also in other tasks of life like painting or mastering a job.


Difficulty level has a lot to do with it. I usually have a bunch of short-term pieces that get learned in one to four weeks, two to four long-term pieces that get learned in six months to a year, and one mega-long-term piece that will probably take two years or more. Needless to say, those are three very different levels of difficulty. Sounds like D.960 is your mega-long-term piece. It takes real commitment to stick with a difficult piece over a mega-long period of time and you are to be congratulated 

Isn't it wonderful when you first hear that great music coming from your very own piano?


----------



## worov

> I don't get how people can get away with practicing 4 pieces at a time. I can barely get away with just one...


It depends of the pieces. I can practise these three pieces at the same time :
















I can practice them all at a time because they are short and not very difficult (at least for me). I think you could make it too. Try it.


----------



## Air

Right now, I'm working on "Mardi Gras" from Danielpour's _The Enchanted Garden_.

I've also found it a good exercise to work on perfecting some of Mozart's easier piano pieces. Trust me, they're not easy for me at all. In the past, I've been very nervous when playing slower movements by Mozart because they make me feel so self-conscious and aware of my own mistakes. The more "perfect" the piece is, the more I seem to have this problem. As a result, I ended up choosing what might be the most perfect slow movement Mozart ever wrote... the Adagio from the K. 332 Sonata. I never thought that this would be the piece that pushed me the most out of any I've learned in the last few years.

I can't complain though, because the work is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Ravndal

Debussy - Masques

Crazy piece


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Adding Schubert Impromptu in A flat (Op. 142)


YES! I play that daily.  I just love it.


----------



## Sonata

Had my piano lesson yesterday. The action on the Kawai upright that I have my lesson on is quite lighter than my Knabe at home. As such that threw me off when I was trying to demonstrate my crescendos and decrescendos. Darn. Still have a bit of nerves playing in front of my instructor as well......I hope and expect that will improve in the coming weeks.

My practice for the next two weeks will focus on scales both with parallel and contrary motion; I'm going to work on the minor scales as I've been mostly focused on the major so far. We started work on the C major chord, so I have two pieces in my Alfred book that use that. I'll also polish up my pieces from last lesson. On my own I have started to work on Robert Vandall's prelude #4 in F major.


----------



## worov

Some Schumann :


----------



## Taggart

Sonata said:


> Had my piano lesson yesterday. The action on the Kawai upright that I have my lesson on is quite lighter than my Knabe at home. As such that threw me off when I was trying to demonstrate my crescendos and decrescendos. Darn. Still have a bit of nerves playing in front of my instructor as well......I hope and expect that will improve in the coming weeks.


It does get better! Getting used to different pianos is part of the fun of learning the piano. It tests your articulation in ways that you don't expect. If you can translate your touch between instruments then you have got a better sense of touch for your own instrument.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Piece for Simulated Banjo using cigarette paper on the bridge on Stratocaster..........


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sonata said:


> Just my Alfred book and a very basic version of Cannon in D. And not a lot on the Cannon since I'm just easing back in.


Is that legal?


----------



## Sonata

what do you mean?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Cannon vs. Canon


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Could be William Tell, legend says Tell came from the village of Bürglen in canton Uri


----------



## worov

I just started to work this Prokofiev miniature :


----------



## Sonata

Klavierspieler said:


> Cannon vs. Canon


D'ohh!
Good one klavierspieler! What can I say, I give an explosive performance :lol:


----------



## JCarmel

...the table?...


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Sonata

Very nice Ravndal!

I'm working on Robert Vandall's 4th prelude. Very pretty piece, I'm hoping to have it learned all the way through in a week or so then start polishing it. This is in addition to my piano lesson homework.


----------



## Novelette

Working on Bach's Keyboard Partita #3 in A Minor, BWV 827.

The Gigue is my favorite piece to play; as yet, I play it fairly slowly. For some reason whenever I hear it being played at proper tempo, I giggle. May it not happen when I'm up to playing it at full tempo.


----------



## Guest

Have a concert this Sunday with my university's wind symphony playing West Side Story, then playing the celesta part for Der Rosenkavalier with the orchestra on Friday. Fun stuff. My jury will be some of Brahms' op. 118 (probably just nos. 3 and 4) and the first 4 movements of Faure's Dolly Suite with another pianist (I'm playing the secondo part). Been a crazy semester...


----------



## Sonata

Good piano lesson today!! I've been working on the transition from C chord to G7, and my teacher was pleased. I have been working on Robert Vandall's prelude #4 for about two weeks on my own, but today I "officially" started it with him. I find things can be slow going with a new piece of music becase music notation really is like a foreign language, and my brain doesn't process foreign language well. But with his help and my husband's I'm FINALLY starting to see some of the patterns in the piece, and now that I'm seeing the patterns it's going more smoothly. Still a plenty of work to do on it though!

I also downloaded a simple version of "My Heart Will Go On", just a two pager that he said was right in my skill level, so I've added that in. Was able to sightread the right handed melody pretty well right off the bat, but the chords will be slower going.


----------



## Kazaman

Some of what I'm practicing currently:

Beethoven: Sonata op. 31, no. 1 in G major
Brahms: Intermezzi op. 117, nos. 1-3
Bartok: Romanian Dance op. 8a no. 1; Rondo op. 84 no. 1


----------



## Sonata

Best session at the piano in about ten days, so I'm pleased. No, not pleased. I'm completely euphoric. Trouble is, it's midnight and I will have trouble sleeping. So worth it though.

I warmed up with a four-finger exercise my teacher showed me. Didn't do scales tonight (shame on me!) Then did some brief bass cleff sightreading practice with Bartok's Microkosmos. I did a brief run-through on "My Heart Will Go On" with just the right hand, more as a warm up than anything.

The really good stuff came with my homework and my "serious" piece, Vandall's prelude number 4. Waltz time was just introduced, and that wasn't challenging in itself, but what was tough was the way the rhythm was split between both hands....and it starts with RH melody LH chords for two staves before completely flipping. So once you get it, you have to switch. It stymied me for awhile, but my husband sat down and helped me out and it finally clicked.

Even better, I finished off the night playing my prelude. Not "Practicing" EVERYTHING so far these past months has only been practicing. But tonight I was really able to play it. I don't mean that it was perfect....I missed notes, my pedaling needs work. I looked at my fingers a couple times. But it was MUSIC.

I love piano.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sonata said:


> I love piano.


Piano reflects the materly voice of the entire world. (Nimā)


----------



## maestro57

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## worov

I lately started working on Tchaikovsky's Children Album, opus 39 :


----------



## Guest

This is what I'm thinking for my senior recital:

COUPERIN, Les Barricades Mystérieuses & Le Tic Toc Choc
SCHUBERT, Piano Sonata in A minor, D. 784
BRAHMS, Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
NICHOLAS (That would be myself), Suite for Piano (the link to the video is in my signature)


----------



## Ravndal

Sounds good!


----------



## Kazaman

I have a recital coming up in July. Here's the programme:

Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D minor, BWV 851
Prelude and Fugue in E-flat major, BWV 876
Shostakovich: Prelude and Fugue in F minor, op. 87 no. 18
Brahms: Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Debussy: Two Arabesques, L. 66
Beethoven: Sonata in G major, op. 31 no. 1
Bartók: Rondo on Slavic Folk Tunes, Sz. 84 no. 1
Romanian Folk Dance, op. 8a no. 1


----------



## clavichorder

One of the most gorgeous pieces I know:


----------



## Sonata

This week:

*
Warm-up/Scales*: practicing C-scale with a metronome set at 102e bpm, under my teacher's recommendation. I'm speeding up at the end. A real challenge focusing on timing AND my crescendo/diminuendo. My metronome has a visual tool which I find rather helpful. Also my four finger exercise

*Homework piece*: When the Saints Go Marching In: Both with LH melody/RH chords and RH melody/LH chords. We've added on F major chord along with C and G7.

*Polishing-up piece*: Prelude #4 by Robert Vandall. Working on my crescendos as well as a couple of tricky staves at the end.

*Learning piece*: My Heart Will Go On, for easy piano. Working on the second of two pages
*
New piece*: Prelude #2 by Robert Vandall. I like to have something new in the hopper for when I hit a wall on my other pieces. I'm not doing a lot with this piece yet, but it's nice to start to analyze the music and get a feel for some of the patterns and creating the melody on the first staff.

I have my hands full right now, but I find that's when I have the most enjoyment!!


----------



## Yoshi

Right now I'm working on:

Chopin's Etude Op. 10, No. 12 in C minor
Bach's WTC I prelude and fugue no.2 
Carlos Seixas' concerto in A major


----------



## Sonata

I completed my Vandall prelude #4 objectives to my instructors satisfaction. That's a big moment for me! It doesn't mean it was perfect by any means of course, simply that I grasped the musical ideas and put forth a decent performance. Still I'm pretty excited by this step. 

I was starting prelude #2 next, but I shifted gears because my instructor thinks #3 will be a better next choice for me. I started that yesterday.


----------



## aleazk

Brahms' first Rhapsody of the Op.79. 

So far, pretty "easy". But I have played a lot of pieces by Brahms, including the second Rhapsody of the Op.79, some Intermezzos, and the first movement of the third Piano Sonata, and bits of the others (I'm lazy ).

Also, I'm trying to play the cadenza of my own piano concerto. So far, no advance, it's beyond my abilities.


----------



## hreichgott

After learning the Debussy prelude "Ce qu'a vu le vent d'Ouest" last year over a five-month period, I was happy to discover that learning the preludes "Des pas sur le neige" and "Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir" is taking much less time. Started both of those this week. I love "Les sons et les parfums"! It is beautiful! Actually, both of them are beautiful, but you have to like sparse beauty to like "Des pas sur le neige."

Aleazk: Don't feel bad. *Composing* a piano concerto is beyond most of our abilities.
Yoshi: The WTK prelude is the repetitive C minor one right? That's one of my favorite Bach pieces. It is like a relentless machine.


----------



## Sonata

Great piano week for me!

I bought "Phantom of the Opera" sheet music for easy piano. I'm putting that on the backburner for now though.
Continuing to work on my Vandall Prelude #3, and I found on the PianoStreet forum a website for free sheet music. It is in the New Age piano style, which I personally find very beautiful. I'm excited about that because most of the New Age piano music I listen to is beyond my ability. I am starting a little piece called Piano Therapy, silly name but it's a lovely piece.


----------



## Kcenter

Rachmaninoff Etudes! One by one.


----------



## maestro57

Currently and specifically: Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 5, Op 10 No. 1, (III) Finale: Prestissimo, bars 34 and 35.

These two bars are kicking my ***. Then, Beethoven decides to repeat this section... then Beethoven decides to do the same run in a different key later on. FML. Once is enough!!!


----------



## Blue

Warm-up: Hanon book 2, a section at a time! Still haven't made it all the way through #60 without pausing, but I'll keep trying! Plus 3 Maj and 3 min scales and arpeggios per day.
Finished repertoire I'm keeping up (for when people say "Oh, you're a musician? Can you play something for me?"): Chopin Ballade 3, Brahms Ballade opus 118 no 3, and Bach's French Suite in E Major
Repertoire to learn: Ravel's Jeux d'eau, Chopin's Ballade no 2 and Etude in C# minor (op 10 no 4), and Beethoven's Sonata Pathetique for a break!


----------



## Op.123

Schumann - piano concerto


----------



## Ravndal

Novelette said:


> YES! I play that daily.  I just love it.


It is quite fun!


----------



## Volve

Right now I'm working on:

4 Improvisations, by Arensky, Rachmaninoff, Glazunov & Tanyev and Mozart's Fantasia in D-Minor.


----------



## Sonata

I didn't start this week's lesson homework from Alfred yet. Shame on me.

Still, managed to log a good bit of time on my precious :lol: today. Mostly in short bursts, though a twenty minute chunk later tonight. I was brushing up on my Vandall prelude #4 and My Heart Will Go on, just trying to make them sound nicer.

I started "All I Ask of You" from my Phantom of the Opera sheet music. I only intended to sight read through a couple of the melodies, but I have been enjoying this one and kept coming back to it. So I might as well take it on as one of my serious learning pieces since I'll be playing it so much anyway. The nice part of learning piano as an adult and primarily for pleasure, my instructor is good about letting me have my freedom with pieces!!


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Right now, I'm working on:

Romantic stuff: the Chopin concerto in f minor, Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2 by Liszt
Classical stuff: Mozart Sonata in D major, no. 17
Baroque: Bach English suite in A minor

Needless to say, my hands are pretty full...


----------



## lilmoz

Clémenti opus 36 no 3


----------



## aszkid

Die Kunst der Fuge, first Counterpoint.

I think i picked the wrong musical piece. But in an afternoon i advanced to the 15th bar, and being a 6 month-old piano player, i guess it's not that bad.

Can someone recommend me pieces that introduce the counterpoint concept, maybe even a fugue?

The most i've played correctly is Bach's Minuet in G Maj (the Anh one), Chopin's Prelude in A Maj, and Beethoven's Ecossaise Op 23 and 86.

I think i'¡ll keep going with the Art of the Fugue, i want to finish the damn first fugue at least....


----------



## DrKilroy

Webern - Variations op. 27. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

aszkid said:


> Can someone recommend me pieces that introduce the counterpoint concept, maybe even a fugue?


I'd recommend to start with J. S. Bach's Two-Part Inventions.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## aszkid

DrKilroy said:


> I'd recommend to start with J. S. Bach's Two-Part Inventions.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Thank you! That'll serve me as a great starting point to be able to achieve the ability to play the Art of the Fugue.

Is the 'Well Tempered Clavier' technically harder than the Art?


----------



## DrKilroy

That's hard to say, as both works contain harder and easier pieces. But in general, there are some preludes and fugues in WTC that are easier than The Art of Fugue fugues. The canons in the latter work are quite approachable, too. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## maestro57

Finally tackled all of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1. I have to now iron out the kinks and work on the finer details. <pats self on back>

After this, I will re-attempt to begin Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K. 457. (Herr Beethoven's piece caught my attention just as I started this Mozart piece and I got sidetracked and was determined to complete Beethoven's first.) At last, Mozart's Fantasia No. 4 in C minor, Op. 475 can hold hands with its other piano-sonata-half.


----------



## Pantheon

I'm learning Rachmaninov's prelude in G minor, finishing the last touches of Khatchaturian's Toccata !
They're quite exhausting so to relax I generally practice on a few pieces from Schumann's Album für die Jügend


----------



## Guest

Been revisiting some Faure tunes I've played in the past, just because they're so much fun. Barcarolle no. 4 and Impromptu no. 1. Love, love, LOVE Faure. I want to do a recital late in the fall and would like to put at least one Faure piece on there, thinking I might learn one of the Nocturnes. Or a few Barcarolles. So many great options...


----------



## Ravndal

Ravel - A La Maniere De Borodine


----------



## Praeludium

Beethoven, Scherzo and Trio from the 3rd Sonata.
Bartok, mvmts II & III from the Sonatine.


After my exam (the 18th June), I'll begin a Prelude and Fugue from the Well-Tempered Clavier and another piece - don't know what yet, so exciting ! I want something that makes my brain melt so that I'll really progress - Bach and Bartok are nice for that.
Or something that get my fingers to work a lot.. Whatever my teacher thinks I need to progress ! As long as I like it 
Maybe two "concert" pieces + études ?


----------



## Ravndal

Sweet. I planned on learning the Bartok sonatine this summer. Very cool work.


----------



## Praeludium

Yes, it is really nice - tricky, at least for me - but super cool and very sunny, light


----------



## Ravndal

Working on 




thx to _Novelette_ for showing me


----------



## armin

Beethoven's sonata no.17 in d minor known as "the storm"...and Chopin's Nocturne opus 55 no.1 in f minor...


----------



## Jobis

Grade 2 Piano exam today

:lol: wish me luck

I'm playing this among other things


----------



## Taggart

Jobis said:


> Grade 2 Piano exam today
> wish me luck


Good luck! Hope it all goes well and you get the grade you deserve despite any nerves!


----------



## DrKilroy

Ravel's Sonatine. Quite a stretch for me, but why not to try? 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

Sorry, double post.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hreichgott

I absolutely love the Menuet from that Sonatine and play it regularly. Have fun!


----------



## Phistachio

Currently working on these 


D. Scarlatti - Sonata L33
L. v. Beethoven - Sonata nº23 op. 57
J. Brahms - Zhei Rhapsodien op. 79
C. Franck - Prélude, Choral et Fugue
A. Scriabin - Sonata nº4
S. Rachmaninov - Variations on a theme by Corelli
L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto nº5


----------



## Rehydration

Geez! Everyone's learning such difficult repertoire!
I've been playing for eight years.

Debussy: Golliwogg's Cake Walk
Bach: Gigue from Partita in B-flat
Bach: Invention in F Major (whichever number that is)
Rachmaninov: Prelude in C-sharp Minor
Scriabin: Misc. Preludes


----------



## MichaelSolo

Can of diet coke.


----------



## Rehydration

Thought someone would say something like that.


----------



## Ravndal

Debussy - Masques
Ravel - A la maniere de borodin
Ravel - Prélude
Scarlatti - Sonata k141
Schubert - Impromptu Op. 142 - No. 2 A flat Major

These are set in stone. My summer project. The Schubert is seconds from being completely done.


----------



## Rasa

Aaaaand they're gone. The holidays, that is.

Katchaturian's Concerto
Medtner Fairy Tales Op. 51 n.1 and 3
Liszt's Consolations
Haydn's Sonata in E minor
Fafchamps' Back to the Sound (they're making me play contemp, those ********)

Katchaturian's Trio for pno cl vl
Mankunyan's Trio for pno cl vl
Milhaud's Suite for pno cl vl
Vanhall's Trio for pno cl vl

Milhaud's Le boeuf sur le toit in quatremains.


Going into my last year at the conservatory (hopefully). I think I posted in this thread every year for 6 years. It will have taken me 7 in total. And I still can't play that goddamned Debussy étude.


----------



## heart

I'm still playing just excerpts and very short pieces my teacher gives me. Right now I'm learning more about techniques rather than a piece to play.

But I've secretly been attempting Beethoven's Pathetique 2nd movement, some of Haydn's piano sonata no 59, Schubert's Serenade, and Mozart's Fantasy k 397. (I can't play any yet besides "just the notes" if you know what I mean which I'm sure you do!)


----------



## aszkid

Slowly progressing on Bach's Art of the Fugue first Counterpoint and ninth fugue of WTC.


----------



## aszkid

And, if that wasn't enough, the thirteenth fugue too from the WTC.

(How can i edit my last post?? EDIT: I see, there's a time limit)


----------



## aszkid

I meant thirteenth fugue from the Art of the Fugue, dang it!


----------



## Rehydration

Mozart--Fantasie in D Minor, K. 397

*Debussy*--Children's Corner, L. 113 (Jimbo's Lullaby, Serenade of the Doll, and *Golliwog's Cake-Walk*), Deux Arabesques, L. 66

Scriabin--Assorted Preludes

*Bach--Invention No. 8, BWV 779, Gigue (from Partita No. 1 in B-flat Major, BWV 825)*

*Rachmaninov--Prelude in C-sharp Minor (from Morceaux de fantasie, Op. 3)*

*Bolded pieces are the ones I'm actually working on in my lessons. *
Non-bolded pieces are the ones I do for fun.


----------



## DeepR

Schumann - Intermezzo from Op. 26
Scriabin - Sonata No. 3 movement 1


----------



## DeepR

Rehydration said:


> Scriabin--Assorted Preludes


Which ones? 
Last year I had fun with Op. 11 No. 24. I also did No. 1 and No. 10 of same opus.


----------



## Rehydration

DeepR said:


> Which ones?
> Last year I had fun with Op. 11 No. 24. I also did No. 1 and No. 10 of same opus.


A lot.
I have the Dover Complete Preludes and Etudes, so naturally I want to learn all of them at some point, but for now these are all around my skill level.

Op. 2, No. 2
Op. 11, Nos. 1, 3, 4, 5, 13, 15, 17, 21, 22, 23, and 24
Op. 13, Nos. 1 and 3
Op. 16, Nos. 3 (transposing to G Major) and 4 (not transposing)
Op. 31, Nos. 2 and 4
Op. 33, No. 3
Op. 35, No. 3
Op. 39, No. 2
Op. 48, No. 2

Remember, these are just for fun!


----------



## worov

Currently working on this :


----------



## worov

I also started to work on this Mozart fantasy :


----------



## Praeludium

Schubert, Impromptu op92/2
Beethoven, 1st movement from the Sonata op3/1 (first sonata)

Etudes by Czerny, and one by Hummel, as well as the last piece for piano and recitant from Poulenc's l'Histoire de Babar, le petit éléphant :3

I'm going to die ! I let myself go for the piano the last few weeks (still practicing but not that much) but now I have to wake up brr


----------



## Feathers

Finally remembered to work on a piece I've always subconsciously wanted to play but never quite thought of playing: Schubert's Gb major Impromptu!


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

The accompaniment score to Telemann's Trumpet Concerto in D+ TWV51: D7... the Sikorski arr.  Which is kinda hard right now because I don't own a piano at the moment - haha very funny, right - yeah...it involves a lot of staring at the score and mentally wondering what the h*** I got myself into especially with Movement II and IV - the adagio is just fine, II & IV scare the bejeepers out of me. Thinking of getting a digital 88 key keyboard - hopefully soon...(My wife wants to learn piano - methinks she sees an opportunity - "oh, hubby (that's me) used to play piano at a serious amateur level - ooh maybe he can teach... me to play piano..." -(Gr. 10 Royal Conservatory of Music, Toronto)) 

I'm also looking at purchasing a harpsichord (maybe in about 5 years).


----------



## kevink

All these for a piano eisteddfod in about 7 days, fml 

Brahms Rhapsody in G minor
chopin etude op25 no1
bach partita in c minor sinfonia
pathetique sonata beethoven
debussy passepied from suite bergamasque
for piano duet, tarantella by borodin
prokofiev visions fugitives no.6-10
ginastera dance of the gaucho matrero


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

kevink said:


> All these for a piano eisteddfod in about 7 days, fml
> 
> Brahms Rhapsody in G minor
> chopin etude op25 no1
> bach partita in c minor sinfonia
> pathetique sonata beethoven
> debussy passepied from suite bergamasque
> for piano duet, tarantella by borodin
> prokofiev visions fugitives no.6-10
> ginastera dance of the gaucho matrero


You have my deepest sympathies. By eisteddfod you mean festival (for those of us who don't speak German). I was a vocal major but Lieder was not my forte. I was close...I thought it was something to do with a recital.

That sounds like a list a certain Burnaby, British Columbia based music teacher (Edward J. Parker) would come up with...


----------



## Novelette

DeepR said:


> *Schumann - Intermezzo from Op. 26*
> Scriabin - Sonata No. 3 movement 1


 Nice, DeepR! A very turbulent work, that one.


----------



## Kazaman

Starting to look at some new repertoire for the fall, as well as doing some études over the summer.

Études: 

Chopin, Op. 10 no. 8 in F major
Czerny, Op. 740 no. 13 in B-flat major
Czerny, op. 740 no. 41 in A minor

Repertoire:

Bach, Toccata in F-sharp minor, BWV 910
Schubert, Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D 960


----------



## Taggart

musicphotogAnimal said:


> By eisteddfod you mean festival (for those of us who don't speak German). I was a vocal major but Lieder was not my forte.


Drat! I thought it was one of those weird Welsh things where druid bards got crowned!


----------



## Novelette

Kazaman said:


> Starting to look at some new repertoire for the fall, as well as doing some études over the summer.
> 
> Études:
> 
> Chopin, Op. 10 no. 8 in F major
> Czerny, Op. 740 no. 13 in B-flat major
> Czerny, op. 740 no. 41 in A minor
> 
> Repertoire:
> 
> Bach, Toccata in F-sharp minor, BWV 910
> Schubert, Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D 960


That's one heck of a program!  More power to you, sir!


----------



## Rehydration

My next purchase will be a volume of Beethoven's piano sonatas. No matter how difficult they are, I'll just have to master one of them! 
I'm going to compete in a piano competition that has to include:
-One movement from a sonata by Beethoven, Haydn, or Mozart
-One virtuoso etude by Prokofiev, Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Czerny, Chopin, or Liszt (I'll have to recheck this)
-One or more pieces from the Romantic period
-One piece at the performer's discretion
-A complete sonata by Beethoven, Mozart, or Haydn (can be the same sonata as the first movement requirement)
-One contemporary piano piece
-One polyphonic Baroque piece

Of course, these are spread into two rounds, so I don't know which ones will be first or last, but I do know I have to learn all this in about two years. D:
It will be fun, though! 

I have two other things to worry about, though, as you can see down there.
|
|
|
|
v​


----------



## Warp Zone

For my next recital:
Bach's C minor prelude and fugue
Rachmaninoff's G minor prelude

I'm hoping to do really well at the recital and put it on Youtube, but I have a tendency to mess up terribly when performing for an audience.


----------



## Op.123

Chopin - Fantaisie in F Minor
Schumann - Piano concerto
Chopin - Various Nocturnes
Rachmaninoff - Piano concerto 2


----------



## demon

Scriabin etude op 8 no 12
Scriabin etude op.8 no.10
Schubert Impromptu op. 142 No.3 B flat major
Mozard sonata in a minor
A bach piece which i dont remember its name cause i still havent started it
WIll start soon enough:

Brahms rapsody in B minor op .79 
Liszt lieberstraum
and a beethoven piece which i dont remember


----------



## Skilmarilion

The 1st movement of the 'Moonlight' sonata.


----------



## Rehydration

On Wednesday my piano teacher gave me a copy of Margo Guryan's Chopsticks Variations. I love them so much! I'd put down a video, but I can't seem to find a complete playlist/video. Oh well.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to start learning the Six Bulgarian Dances from book six of Bartok's Mikrokosmos. Such fantastic pieces and great models for composition.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses Op.54


----------



## Taggart

Rehydration said:


> On Wednesday my piano teacher gave me a copy of Margo Guryan's Chopsticks Variations. I love them so much! I'd put down a video, but I can't seem to find a complete playlist/video. Oh well.


Try this guy on you tube and see if you can find something we'd like.


----------



## kv466

Anyone seen Rasa lately? Me miss thy straight-forward and intelligent posting.


----------



## Pennypacker

Prokofiev - Sonata no. 3
Chopin - Ballade no. 4
Scriabin - Etude op. 42 no. 5

Then I'll kill myself.


----------



## Rehydration

Taggart said:


> Try this guy on you tube and see if you can find something we'd like.


How about this one? It's one of my favorites (out of, like, the first three, the only ones he's uploaded ).
Click!
EDIT: If you speed up the video a bit, you can hear how fast _I_ like to play it. 
At least, that's how fast I think it should be played. Also, try this other video:


----------



## hreichgott

Several pieces of new music for 3 recording dates in the next two weeks.... and 2 hours of repertoire for a last-minute wedding gig this weekend


----------



## Rehydration

Best of luck to you, and hope all goes well!


----------



## hreichgott

Thanks Rehydration 

extra characters


----------



## cabbynum

Beethoven moonlight all movements 
Bach p/f no.10 from wtc I 
Chopin nocturne op.48 no.1 
Scriabin etude c # minor 
Liszt hung rhapsody 6 and TE 8


----------



## Rehydration

I started learning Beethoven's 13th Piano Sonata.
It's really short for a sonata but fun to play. I like the (sort of) cadenzas (I mean, they're really short, not like the actual cadenza in Beethoven's 3rd Sonata).


----------



## Ravndal

Schubert Impromptu op 90, No 2 in e flat


----------



## Praeludium

Ravndal said:


> Schubert Impromptu op 90, No 2 in e flat


We're working on the same ! But you probably play it better than me q:
I hate the Gb major part that comes just after the Ebminor harmonic march ! More precisely, I think the f diminished chord arpeggio is, this context, quite unpianistic. Thumb on black keys, lots of changes of position and so on.
But it's worth it :3

I'm also practicing Mozkowski op72/4. Those études op72 are just amazing, I really love them. They're light, refreshing, charming and subtle poems on the top of being great études


----------



## hreichgott

Started the Chopin etudes this week, beginning with Op. 10 no. 4, after a year-long steady diet of Czerny.

I like it very much so far. Definitely more than the big Liszt etudes, some of which I have played. The Chopin ones seem like they are intended to improve a pianist's technique if approached with the right attitude, patience with regard to tempo, attentive ears and intelligent use of hand and arm. The Liszt ones felt like they were intended to show off a whole bunch of impressive fireworks which the pianist either already has or else doesn't have & can't play.


----------



## Klavierspieler

hreichgott said:


> Started the Chopin etudes this week, beginning with Op. 10 no. 4, after a year-long steady diet of Czerny.


I've been working on that very etude. 

Also:

Chopin: Etude Op. 25, No. 12 "Ocean"
Mozart: Piano Sonata in F-major


----------



## Klavierspieler

Rehydration said:


> I started learning Beethoven's 13th Piano Sonata.
> It's really short for a sonata but fun to play. I like the (sort of) cadenzas (I mean, they're really short, not like the actual cadenza in Beethoven's 3rd Sonata).


I've played that one. It's very weird to interpret, especially the first and second movements.


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> I've been working on that very etude.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Chopin: Etude Op. 25, No. 12 "Ocean"
> Mozart: Piano Sonata in F-major


Which one in F major?

I am thinking of starting on k 279, his first sonata, maybe simultaneously working on k 281.


----------



## Ravndal

Praeludium said:


> We're working on the same ! But you probably play it better than me q:
> I hate the Gb major part that comes just after the Ebminor harmonic march ! More precisely, I think the f diminished chord arpeggio is, this context, quite unpianistic. Thumb on black keys, lots of changes of position and so on.
> But it's worth it :3
> 
> I'm also practicing Mozkowski op72/4. Those études op72 are just amazing, I really love them. They're light, refreshing, charming and subtle poems on the top of being great études


hehe, i don't think so. I started on it, and i though "meh". One schubert Impromptu is enough for now.

So now I'm working on:

Brahms op 118 No 2 - Intermezzo in A

Chopin Preludes No. 6, 15 & 20.


----------



## appoggiatura

Gershwin 3 Preludes
Chopin Etude op. 10 no. 4
Rach prelude op. 32 no 10 B minor.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> Which one in F major?


KV 332  3323323323323323323323323kv


----------



## Rehydration

Klavierspieler said:


> I've played that one. It's very weird to interpret, especially the first and second movements.


I don't especially like the second movement--it's actually one of the fastest movements in Beethoven's piano sonatas! D:
Luckily I have a great teacher.
I love the first movement, though. And it is very weird. 
The rondo gets on my nerves. Except for the last hundred measures or so.

Also, I've begun to do Kingdom Hearts covers. I learned Namine's theme and Xion's theme in a grand total of half an hour.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I'm working on k279 now.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Chopin's Op. 69 in B minor.


----------



## Ravndal

Working my *** off with Ravel sonatine. It's a bit too hard, but I'm detemined on finishing the first two movements.


----------



## Ravndal

Also working on 

Arvo Pärt - Fratres (For piano & violin)


----------



## worov

Ravndal said:


> Also working on
> 
> Arvo Pärt - Fratres (For piano & violin)


This piece is amazing. I love Arvo Pärt's music.

My favorite is this one :


----------



## Rehydration

Ravndal said:


> Also working on
> 
> Arvo Pärt - Fratres (For piano & violin)


I love that piece!
Wish I could learn it, but I'm working on too many other things right now.
September 29th I'm playing in the festival I was talking about in an earlier festival. My repertoire:

Debussy - Golliwogg's Cake-Walk (from Children's Corner, L. 113)
Olson - Off-Balance Blues


----------



## Sonata

It's been far too long since I've posted here!

Vienna Waltz and Brahms lullaby in my Alfred adult beginner coursebook. Almost 100 pages in! 
And "All I Ask of You" from the Phantom of the Opera, easy version sheetmusic. Both hands, it's coming along nicely!


----------



## DrKilroy

Forget my previous plans, I'm trying hard to learn Valses nobles et sentimentales.  Wish me luck. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ravndal

Good luck!

Been working on Prokofiev - Montagues And Capulets' (Romeo & Juliet). So fun!!

And I have just started on Bach Preludium & Fugue in D minor, Book 1.

Now I really cant start on something new before i finish something


----------



## Rehydration

^^That sounds fun.^^
I started work on Kento Watanbe's "Saria's Ragtime Jazz".
If you'd like I could post the original video.


----------



## mstar

Beethoven Sonata No. 5 - entire work? 
Chopin Op. 32 No. 2 Nocturne. 
E flat minor scale.  
Hanon. :lol: 
Song by McDowell. 
Bach Well-Tempered Klavier, Prelude and Fugue in C Minor.


----------



## Yoshi

Chopin's ballade no.1 among many other things, but that's the main challenge for this year.


----------



## maestro57

mstar said:


> Beethoven Sonata No. 5 - entire work?


Oh, that's a good one! One of my favourites to play out of the thirty-two. Enjoy


----------



## maestro57

Yoshi said:


> Chopin's ballade no.1 among many other things, but that's the main challenge for this year.


That's a monstrous piece. I'm jealous. I had to give it up because I ripped up the book from frustration.


----------



## clavichorder

Scriabin Prelude op 16 no. 1, along with Mozart sonata K 279 still.


----------



## Yoshi

maestro57 said:


> That's a monstrous piece. I'm jealous. I had to give it up because I ripped up the book from frustration.


That's a shame, let's hope I don't do the same thing. 
Maybe you should try it again. It happened to me with other pieces, but after a few months or a year I went back to them and I found out that I could learn it faster than the first time I tried. It gave me even more motivation to finaly learn that entire piece perform it.


----------



## hreichgott

hreichgott said:


> Started the Chopin etudes this week, beginning with Op. 10 no. 4





Klavierspieler said:


> I've been working on that very etude.


Hey Klavierspieler and others who play these -- what do people think about tempo on Op. 10 no. 4? According to the editor's apparatus in my score, Chopin wrote alla breve but didn't give a metronome marking. The editor suggests half note = 88.

Schumann recommended this etude for development of fast and agile left hand, so clearly we want something fast.

I checked out a few recordings and they seem to be in the neighborhood of half note = 60 to 88, plus Argerich or someone who goes at just lightning speed.

For practice I like a comfy non-fast tempo of QUARTER note = 60 and I find the technical issues very worth while for study at that speed. I've also been playing at half note = 50 every once in a while just for fun.

My teacher's only answer to this question was to draw a big X through the metronome marking. But she is trying to get me to postpone fast practice until the very last stages of learning something so I don't think I'm going to get a straight answer from her until then


----------



## Turangalîla

^ I always try to remember that yes, they are etudes, but they are still Chopin. I never play an étude at "lightning speed" for the sake of it—there has to be a musical reason. You should listen to Jan Lisiecki's recording of them...he shares a similar attitude to me in terms of tempi (but he of course plays them better than I). His tempo of the op 10 no 4 is, if I remember, particularly appropriate.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Scriabin Prelude op 16 no. 1, along with Mozart sonata K 279 still.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdNWJWrS3hs

for reference.


----------



## hreichgott

Tombeau de Couperin 
Also Chopin Impromptu in F# major which is all kinds of gorgeous, Chopin Etude Op. 10 no. 4, and completing the set of Schumann Op. 12 Fantasiestucke with Fabel, Traumes-Wirren and the Epilogue.
And pulling Beethoven concerto no. 3 out of cold storage where it got put during preparations for CD and concert this summer and fall.

Prokofiev Toccata can stay in cold storage for now. Someday I'll attempt it again, but for now the Tombeau Toccata is plenty toccata enough.


----------



## Turangalîla

hreichgott said:


> Tombeau de Couperin


OH MY GOODNESS, I was just coming on here to say Le tombeau! (And Miroirs). High-five, Ravellian :cheers:


----------



## hreichgott

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, I was just coming on here to say Le tombeau! (And Miroirs). High-five, Ravellian :cheers:


 We can geek out about Tombeau together. You're much more of a Ravel specialist than I am though. I tend to gravitate toward the German/Austrian end of the canon. In general. I guess my current rep is filling in the gaps a little.


----------



## Turangalîla

hreichgott said:


> We can geek out about Tombeau together. You're much more of a Ravel specialist than I am though. I tend to gravitate toward the German/Austrian end of the canon. In general. I guess my current rep is filling in the gaps a little.


What's your favourite movement? I play lots of Ravel but in general I prefer German music to French music (I avoid Debussy in particular). Lately I have been avoiding Chopin as well, in favour of Schumann. The Russian school isn't my favourite but I _have_ been playing lots of Prokofiev lately.


----------



## hreichgott

The Forlane is my favorite, at least to listen to. But I started learning the Toccata first (figuring it would take the most time), playing the individual lines without chords to hear what's going on, and there are lots of interesting patterns in it that I didn't notice just listening. So it may end up my favorite. We'll see. How about you?


----------



## Turangalîla

hreichgott said:


> The Forlane is my favorite, at least to listen to. But I started learning the Toccata first (figuring it would take the most time), playing the individual lines without chords to hear what's going on, and there are lots of interesting patterns in it that I didn't notice just listening. So it may end up my favorite. We'll see. How about you?


It changes every week, but right now it is the Menuet...when the two themes combine, heaven is revealed...


----------



## Sonata

Still plowing my way through Alfred Adult Beginner course book one :lol: But that's ok
For fun, I'm working on a piano transcription of "All I Ask of You" from Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## hreichgott

Hey Sonata, that's a big book! Nothing to be embarrassed about  And nice to see you again.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm wondering about a fingering in revolutionary etude. In the score (where i marked red) they suggest using the first finger, but I think it's more comfortable using second finger. To those who have played it, what have you done?


----------



## hreichgott

Haven't played it but my guess is the 1 is only there to accommodate the octave and 9th. If you can do those 5-2 then I don't see why not.


----------



## Sonata

hreichgott said:


> Hey Sonata, that's a big book! Nothing to be embarrassed about  And nice to see you again.


Thank you! No embarrassment, just poking a little fun at myself  I think it's healthy to do so every now and again! Actually I'm quite pleased how far I've come, considering it was just a year ago that I started teaching myself to read sheet music on my iPad a night, and 6 months of lessons. I always was fascinated by the piano, I thought I'd love to play. Turns out I was right. Just amazing when you really lose yourself in the music


----------



## Turangalîla

Ravndal, you could also try a 2-3-1-2 fingering starting at the red note.

And today I had a delightful time with Schumann's Abegg Variations and the first movement of Pétrouchka.


----------



## aleazk

Since I don't have new ideas for new pieces right now, I think I'm going to focus my energy on my piano playing for now.
I would like to resume the Chopin Op.10, No.4. 
I don't think I'm going to resume Ligeti's Fem, it's damn too hard!. Mentally, physically, etc. Maybe I coud try Arc en ciel.


----------



## Rehydration

I want to start work on Kapustin's 8 Concert Etudes or his Sinfonietta.
I love Ligeti's Fem! Of course, it's too difficult for an early teenager like me, but Ligeti's etudes are my favorites next to Chopin's, Kapustin's, and Liszt's.


----------



## Ravndal

Continuing from "Montagues and Capulets" on to "Mercutio" from Romeo & Juliet by Prokofiev.


----------



## Ravndal

Mozart sonata no 17


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Mozart sonata no 17


Joy consists of playing through the first two keyboard partitas of Bach and then skipping to the sixth.

I've also taken a keen interest in playing Mozart's works too. I haven't always appreciated his music, but that is quickly changing.


----------



## hreichgott

I love Mozart. On piano I love the sonatas in C major K. 330 and A minor K. 310.

Oh. I did get an answer on Chopin etude tempo for Op 10 no 4 -- half note 60 is my goal. Right now I can play all the notes that fast but they don't yet sound good that fast...


----------



## Ravndal

Novelette said:


> Joy consists of playing through the first two keyboard partitas of Bach and then skipping to the sixth.
> 
> I've also taken a keen interest in playing Mozart's works too. I haven't always appreciated his music, but that is quickly changing.


Ah. Bach Partitas. Lucky you  I have just started on his Sinfonia no 2 in C minor. Beautiful. Especially Gould version.

Mozart is seriously growing on me. Though i initially wanted to play Beethoven, but my teacher pushed Mozart on me. I hope i can finish the sonata quick and start working on something i got a passion for.


----------



## DeepR

ARgh come on..... the final measures of Schumann Intermezzo... hardest part of the piece... I thought I was basicly done! Hate it when that happens


----------



## DeepR

appoggiatura said:


> Rach prelude op. 32 no 10 B minor.


The majestic chords part is such a blast to play... I never moved beyond it because I had too much fun with that part.


----------



## DeepR

clavichorder said:


> Scriabin Prelude op 16 no. 1


This is a wonderful piece, how is it coming along?


----------



## hreichgott

DeepR said:


> ARgh come on..... the final measures of Schumann Intermezzo... hardest part of the piece... I thought I was basicly done! Hate it when that happens


Been there! I believe it was variation XXIV of Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (Rachmaninoff.)


----------



## ztian

By Chopin
etude op10 no4
By Scriabin
etude op8 no12
By Liszt 
Rigoletto


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pouishnoff: Quand il Pleut
Horowitz: Danse Excentrique
Cherkassky: Prelude Pathetique

A trio of pieces by three of my favourite pianists!

Then I have to learn:
Beethoven: "Spring" Sonata/Sonata in G Op.30 No.3
Dvorak: Romance Op.11
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen
Kreisler: Liebesfreud/Liebeslied/Schon Rosmarin
For a recital I'm giving with a violinist next February.

And last, but by no means least:
Billy Mayerl: Mistletoe
For the inevitable rounds of Christmas related things. This will go well with his "Song of the Fir Tree", which I've played for years. What a fine composer for the piano he was.


----------



## Jobis

As a piano newbie I'm working on a couple of pieces from Milhaud's Saudades do Brasil such as:


----------



## DrKilroy

Ligeti Arc en ciel. Way too hard for me, but it is not very fast and does not require big hand stretches, so I'll do it eventually. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart

Beginning the Bach sinfonia as a way of approaching the WTC.


----------



## Ravndal

Taggart said:


> Beginning the Bach sinfonia as a way of approaching the WTC.


Been enjoying his no 2 sinfonia in c minor lately. I recommend it. Extremely beautiful.


----------



## Funny

Lower part of the 4-hand arrangement of Milhaud's Le Boeuf sur Le Toit. Signed myself and my son up for it thinking that however hard the interludes are, at least once we master that one main theme we can fall back on it again and again - little knowing back then that every time the main theme comes back it's in a different key! Yes, all 12 of them. Still, a hell of a lot of fun to work on.


----------



## Praeludium

Schubert op90/2 (finishing this one, it should have been much faster)
Bach, Prelude&Fugue in C# major, WTC1 (just began this one)

Hummel, etude op128n1
exercices by Dohnanyi and Brahms

After I'm finished with the Schubert (it's supposed to be next week), I'll work on the Intermezzo of Schumann's Vienna Carnival.


----------



## Ravndal

Im preparing a handfull of mvmnts. From Visions fugitives for a masterclass next week


----------



## hreichgott

I love the Visions fugitives  Which ones are you doing?


----------



## Ravndal

1, 2, 4, 5, 8 and 20 at least. I also want 9, 10, 15, 17


----------



## Ravndal

Tomorrow I'm starting on the last part of Bach's e minor toccata. The fugue. 

Other stuff:

Geirr Tveit - Velkomne Med Æra (Welcome with honor)
Geirr Tveit - Hardingøl (hardanger home brew)
Haydn - Sonata in F major HOB. XVI: 23


----------



## clavichorder

A Gigue by Handel in G minor. I believe its from suite no. 9. Really fun. And still on the Scriabin prelude opus 16 no. 1. Also, the remainder of Mozart sonata k 279.


----------



## Matsps

*Scott Joplin - Original Rags* - Great fun to play already even though it's not all learnt yet!

*Rachmaninoff - Prelude in G minor* - A shockingly difficult middle section with a reasonably hard fast part either side. The middle is so musically rich it's almost impossible to play well. Expecting to spend another two months on this one.

*Chopin - Minute Waltz *- Pretty much learnt, just needs polishing. Really good fun to play and definitely recommend it if you can manage it. I don't expect to ever be able to remember where the mordant comes, so will be playing this from the music every time forever probably.

I think working on pieces in 3s is the way to go.


----------



## clavichorder

I decided to try to learn two pieces by Orlando Gibbons, a Fantasia and a Galliard. Can't remember their MB numbers.


----------



## Ravndal

Schubert - Impromptu no 4, op90


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Rasa said:


> Just curious which pieces everyone's learning.
> 
> For me it is:
> 
> Brahms, 2nd Rhapsody
> Chopin, étude op. 25n2
> Bach, WTC1 P&F 23 in G sharp minor
> Bartok, Allegro Barbaro
> 
> The Allegro Barbaro is pretty epic win. It's easier then it sounds/looks, until you get to the good tempi. then its a fun game to practice the displacements.


You must be pretty advanced! I've never attempted those, but am working on some difficult ones right now


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes

Schubert/Liszt: Erlkönig (First Version, 1837-38)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ravndal said:


> Schubert - Impromptu no 4, op90


The first Schubert I played... how fast time is passing (sigh)... good luck with it.


----------



## Sonata

Grieg Walz, Lyric piece opus 12, #2.

This piece is above my skill level, so I'm not necessarily looking to master it. But I have a full set of the lyric pieces and I wanted to finally try one out. Fun regardless


----------



## Matsps

I just got out *Schubert - Impromptu No.2* this weekend and although I can't play it quite yet, it's brilliant fun to play and an awesome piece of music! Definitely recommend having a go at it if you can manage it!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sonata said:


> Grieg Walz, Lyric piece opus 12, #2.
> 
> This piece is above my skill level, so I'm not necessarily looking to master it. But I have a full set of the lyric pieces and I wanted to finally try one out. Fun regardless


So simple in structure, but a tremendous beautiful melancholic Waltz...


----------



## hreichgott

Sonata said:


> Grieg Walz, Lyric piece opus 12, #2.
> 
> This piece is above my skill level, so I'm not necessarily looking to master it. But I have a full set of the lyric pieces and I wanted to finally try one out. Fun regardless


Glad you're having a great time with it, and with playing in general


----------



## hreichgott

Me, I've been in a house of mirrors lately where no matter what piece I play, what I'm working on is playing 16th notes evenly without collapsing finger joints. Two fairly elementary problems, but nevertheless here they are. And here they are in every single piece I touch. I go to play something else to get away from that one issue and then here they are again, uneven 16ths and collapsing fingers. Probably at some point I got used to playing fast "well enough" and evenness/strength were not demanded of me as much as they are now.


----------



## Sofronitsky

hreichgott said:


> Me, I've been in a house of mirrors lately where no matter what piece I play, what I'm working on is playing 16th notes evenly without collapsing finger joints. Two fairly elementary problems, but nevertheless here they are. And here they are in every single piece I touch. I go to play something else to get away from that one issue and then here they are again, uneven 16ths and collapsing fingers. Probably at some point I got used to playing fast "well enough" and evenness/strength were not demanded of me as much as they are now.


Playing with your hand closer to the keys, only using the pads of your fingers, and making sure you don't collapse at the nail joint are three important techniques that will open up so much for your piano playing once you've mastered them. You're definitely doing so much good for yourself


----------



## Sofronitsky

ShropshireMoose said:


> ...
> Pouishnoff: Quand il Pleut
> *Horowitz: Danse Excentrique*
> Cherkassky: Prelude Pathetique
> ...


Oooh! A Horowitz piece that isn't the Carmen Variations.

Did you know that Prokofiev heard Horowitz play some of Horowitz's own compositions in Paris before Vladimir had reached worldwide fame? Prokofiev told Horowitz that he played so well, but told him he needed to compose more and that his Carmen is so beautiful that he thought he could compose anything. Rare words from Prokofiev!!


----------



## omega

Chaminade's _Concertino for Flute_. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL !
Hope I'll succeed playing it the way it deserves


----------



## omega

Oops, I didn't notice this thread was only for keyboard players 
Never mind...


----------



## hreichgott

omega said:


> Oops, I didn't notice this thread was only for keyboard players
> Never mind...


That's O. K. Chaminade was one of our own and we love her too


----------



## Sofronitsky

I am very happy that I am no longer injured and can post in this thread once again!!!

I am revisiting a lot of old repertoire for my senior recital (if I even have one), but this is the new stuff I am working on.

*Bach:* Prelude and Fugue No. 2 from Bk. 1 of WTC, and one other (Cannot decide between #1 and #10)
*Rachmaninoff:* Prelude op. 32 no. 5 in G-major (really excited about this one, I've always loved it)
*Debussy:* #1 from Images Book 1, 'Reflets Dans L'eau' (I've never played any serious impressionistic music - the only pieces I have played before this are the 1st Arabesque by Debussy and Ravel's Pavane - I hope I don't suck at it!)
*Beethoven:* Sonata op. 90 no. 27 ~Complete~ (I have played the first movement for awhile, I am finally committing the second movement to memory)

The octave semiquavers in the first movement of Op. 90 No. 27 are so tough! Obviously because I've practiced them tense and incorrectly for over a year  I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## Matsps

Sofronitsky said:


> *Rachmaninoff:* Prelude op. 32 no. 5 in G-major (really excited about this one, I've always loved it)


Some of those notes are droplets of sound from heaven itself.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Matsps said:


> Some of those notes are droplets of sound from heaven itself.


I agree - such an amazing piece. While it bears motif resemblences to the Etude Op. 33 no. 2 and the darker Prelude no. 12 from the same set, it sounds so utterly unique and not even like Rachmaninoff.

I am hoping that playing this piece will help my tone, color, and rubato skills, but I really just enjoy playing it.


----------



## aszkid

One page left of the 4th Contrapunctus, Art of the Fugue. I hope to record it someday and ask you guys to criticize my playing


----------



## larshouseguru

Chopins 2 sonata and a piece by Richard Akesson called "Richard Akesson - The Composer". It´s really nice, you should try it. He´s like Chopin or Rachmaninoff 2014! Pretty hard pieces though. Chopins second is actually easier


----------



## Dustin

Just finishing up getting Maple Leaf Rag up to tempo. Today, I started Bach's Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 C-Major Fugue. I'm really excited about this piece because I've always wanted to try a Bach fugue but never have. I learned a couple inventions a while back, but that's it. I've gotten through the first 3 or 4 bars without a problem so I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## clavichorder

Scriabin Poeme op 32 no. 1!


----------



## Ravndal

Schubert op 90 no 2
Brahms Rhapsody in g minor


----------



## hreichgott

Ravndal said:


> Schubert op 90 no 2
> Brahms Rhapsody in g minor


Isn't that the G minor rhapsody that takes forever to actually come up with a G minor chord?


----------



## Ravndal

hreichgott said:


> Isn't that the G minor rhapsody that takes forever to actually come up with a G minor chord?


Thats the one! modulation after modulation


----------



## merlinus

Beethoven sonatas 28, 29, and 31. Even with my limited level of playing, the music is amazing, and the fugues are incredible!


----------



## treeza

2 of my favourite composers: lizst transcendental etude no.4 (mazeppa), rachmaninoff etude 33 2 c major, rachmaninoff's 1st sonata (I find his sonatas are a little harder than his concertos).
I'm really busy with other university work so I can't do too much right now so it's slower progress than I'd like .
I just bought another score and I'm really excited over it but unfortunately I can't really start it yet which is frustrating.
I am a greedy monster with my piano! I'd rather play it and learn a piece than to socialise or go on holiday.


----------



## Op.123

Brahms 2nd piano concerto - 1st movement - so fun to play and so exciting!
Also doing a little bit of Brahms 1 and Beethoven 4


----------



## aszkid

Working on my counterpoint: third invention, in D major, by papa Bach.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Ravel his prelude^^


----------



## hreichgott

Still working on Chopin Op. 10 no. 4. Half note=60 seems a good tempo, fast enough, but not so fast that I lose all musicality. My teacher says we're just going to see how good we can possibly get it before we move on to the next etude.

Other than that, am in a back to basics cycle, rethinking the entire process of how I learn repertoire and make sound, and also rejiggering the use of my thumbs. That's all... So for my working pieces it's Pischna exercises, Chopin prelude Op. 28 no. 6 in B minor and no. 21 in B flat major, Mozart adagio in B minor K. 540, and then redoing Suzuki book 1 on my own which is what I do whenever something major needs to change. I think it's going to be either a highly focused zen summer, or just totally infuriating, but either way some changes should be made.


----------



## Ravndal

Sounds fun, hreichgott. Still working on my revolutionary as well. It does wonders for the left hand, and it's really fun.


----------



## notefornotes

Hi guys,

Great toppic! I'm currently learning Gerschwin's Rhapsody in Blue. It's a fun and personal project as I normally don't have that much time to study piano concerto's. As a piano teacher and cultural entrepeneur in The Netherlands, and playing many chamber music concerts with my wife (violinist), I need all the time I have to master the pianoscores from violin sonatas by Fauré, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Beethoven etc.

Studying Rhapsody in Blue is a great experience and with concerts planned in december 2014, I have time to dive in to the score as deeply and thouroughly as possible. 
A quick question for now: Does anyone know "guideline" as to how to choose/cut parts of the cadenza's? In Rhapsody in Blue, there're many many turns and no recording is the same. 

Hope someone here knows how to make these decisions. Thanks and enjoy your practise!

Alexander
Founder notefornotes.com


----------



## appoggiatura

Brahms rhapsody B minor op. 79 no. 1
Rachmaninoff Suite no. 2 for 2 pianos. III Romance. I'm going to play it with my dad
Chopin op. 10 no. 4 but it takes forever so I think I'm going to let it rest for a little while and find myself another technical challenging piece.


----------



## merlinus

Liszt's transcriptions of Bach organ preludes and fugues. The sonorities are brilliant!


----------



## Ravndal

One of the pieces i will be working on this summer is the G minor ballade by Chopin. Hopefully il get a good progress on revolutionary etude. thinking about doing some movements from suite bergamasque and childrens corner. And last i will do the preludium & fugue no 24 from book 2 of WTC.


----------



## Dustin

Ok last time I posted here I was in the beginning stages of Bach's WTC Book 1 C Major Fugue. For the first 6 or 8 measures I thought I would be able to do it but I have since given up the piece, mainly due to the incredibly awkward hand positions required. I'm not sure if all fugues require such strange and unnatural hand positions but this one was too much. I have a history of degenerated tendons and weak wrists so I guess I need to stick to pieces with relatively normal hand positions for the most part. I know everyone says to "relax, relax, relax!!" but apparently that is much easier said than done when it looks like I'm tying my left hand fingers in a knot trying to play the notes. 

So I've moved on to the incredibly beautiful and tranquil "Der Dichter Spricht" from Schumann's Kinderszenen


----------



## hreichgott

Der Dichter spricht is so beautiful! enjoy

Do you have a teacher? People with problems like yours can benefit a lot from working with a teacher who is experienced at dealing with injuries and focuses a lot on physical movement. I can't tell you how much two such qualified teachers have helped me.


----------



## Dustin

hreichgott said:


> Der Dichter spricht is so beautiful! enjoy
> 
> Do you have a teacher? People with problems like yours can benefit a lot from working with a teacher who is experienced at dealing with injuries and focuses a lot on physical movement. I can't tell you how much two such qualified teachers have helped me.


No I don't but you make a good case for it! Once I get a little more of a steady income, I probably will take that step because I have had a teacher in the past and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Dustin said:


> So I've moved on to the incredibly beautiful and tranquil "Der Dichter Spricht" from Schumann's Kinderszenen





hreichgott said:


> Der Dichter spricht is so beautiful!


----------



## Dustin

Il_Penseroso said:


>


Great stuff! Thanks for that. I'll strive to play it as beautifully as he does.


----------



## nightscape

Brahms Intermezzo in A Major, op. 118 no. 2

Right now I'm at the section with triplets in the left hand, quarter/eights in the right (about the mid-way point). I'm not a trained pianist, but my parents had one in the house growing up (I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV )

I'm starting to take it more seriously. I was dreading that part because I feared I would just not be able to pull it off, or wrap my brain around it. But I'm having fun with it and it's coming along!


----------



## Volve

I've been working on Lisztz's Lieberstraum n.3 for the past 4 months, and once you get past the cadenzas and some tricky technique requirements, it's such a wonderfuly fluid piece to play! The interpretation possibilities are absolutely endless, I've begun to explore them now! I'll be performing this piece December this year, I get nervous just thinking about it! I hope it'll go well.


----------



## tdc

Bartok Mikrokosmos Book II


----------



## Piwikiwi

Mozart's 1st piano sonata and Ravel's menuet from le tombeau de couperin


----------



## merlinus

Bach The Art of Fugue. Very playable, and incredible music -- definitely connects me with more expansive realms.


----------



## bombino

Chopin Nocturnes! My favorites so far are 

Op. 72 No. 1 
Op. 55, No. 1
love those above two, trying to get them just right and then
Op. 9 No. 1 I can play but feel a little disconnected with. trying to fix that
Op. 9 No. 2 is newer to me but I love it
Op. 48, No. 1 is newer to me but I love it

All so relaxing


----------



## Kazaman

Haydn, Piano Sonata Hob. XVI:52 in E-flat Major
Debussy, L'isle Joyeuse
Scriabin, Etude Op. 8, no. 5 in E major
Chopin, Etude Op. 10, no. 9 in F minor


----------



## stevens

1) Schumann - Faschingsschwank aus Wien
2) Chopin - Etude op 10 no 4
3) Earl Wild - Embraceable you (Etude)


----------



## tomvala

Debussy - Images, Book I - Reflets Dans L'eau






I'm starting to learn this amazing impressionist piece. Some piece of advice to learn it fast? )


----------



## Bored

Le petit chien - Chopin


----------



## Rameau

Bach: English Suite No 2
Haydn: Piano Sonata HOB XVI 52
Brahms: Rhapsody No. 1
Kabalevsky: Preludes


----------



## Ravndal

the scherzando part in chopin's g minor ballade. so hard.


----------



## hreichgott

Beethoven bagatelles Op. 33. It's a different side of Beethoven from what I know best.
Faure barcarolles 4, 6 and 12, which are so beautiful. The outer and inner sections of all three are like the sun and moon, warm and sunny and stable and then obscure and shadowy with beautifully unstable harmony.
Chopin Op 10 no 4, still, the bar keeps getting raised as to quality and I'm not in a special hurry to switch etudes.


----------



## VeronicaL

Medtner- Sonata Remninizcenza, Op. 38/1
Rachmaninoff- Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18
Chopin- Etudes Op. 10


----------



## meredull

I am currently studying Scriabin Etude op. 42 no. 5 and Liszt's Un sospiro. These pieces require intense studying and I wish I had more free time to study them as an amateur pianist. After having studied them, I plan to study Alkan's Etude op. 35 no. 3; but it kind of scares me, especially the middle section where left and right hand play successive chords quite rapidly.


----------



## rhage

My first post  Hi everyone.

I'm currently working on

Bach's Prelude & Fugue No. 10 in E minor, BWV 855 from WTC I
Mendelssohn's Lieder ohne Worte (Book 1): Andante con moto, Op. 19 No. 1 in E major
Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 ("Appassionata")


----------



## Kazaman

Kazaman said:


> Haydn, Piano Sonata Hob. XVI:52 in E-flat Major
> Debussy, L'isle Joyeuse
> Scriabin, Etude Op. 8, no. 5 in E major
> Chopin, Etude Op. 10, no. 9 in F minor


To these I've added:

Chopin, Etude Op. 25, no. 12 in C minor
Shostakovich, Prelude and Fugue Op. 87, no. 24 in D minor


----------



## Ravndal

Poulenc sonata 4 hands


----------



## clavichorder

Piwikiwi said:


> Mozart's 1st piano sonata and Ravel's menuet from le tombeau de couperin


Me too! With the Mozart. That's a tricky little sonata.


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> Poulenc sonata 4 hands


_FUN!_-----------------


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> Me too! With the Mozart. That's a tricky little sonata.


LOL. Name any Mozart which _is not_ "tricky."


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> LOL. Name any Mozart which _is not_ "tricky."


Yes. When I was studying clarinet, I played some transcriptions of Mozart keyboard sonata excerpts. Nothing tougher to play.


----------



## stevens

VeronicaL said:


> Medtner- Sonata Remninizcenza, Op. 38/1
> Rachmaninoff- Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18
> Chopin- Etudes Op. 10


All of the etudes? Thats challenging
Do you have an orchestra for the Rach 2?


----------



## stevens

PetrB said:


> LOL. Name any Mozart which _is not_ "tricky."


-Well, PetrB there are some Mozart sonatas that is not very tricky (I know all the discussions one can get into here). Compared to lots of other piano music, Mozart sonatas isnt very tricky. 
-Compared to what?? Ok, Bach Wohltemperierte, Beethoven sonatas, Scarlatti, Chopin etudes, Chopin ballades, Rach, Bartok..most of Debussy, Ravel...


----------



## Ravndal

stevens said:


> -Well, PetrB there are some Mozart sonatas that is not very tricky (I know all the discussions one can get into here). Compared to lots of other piano music, Mozart sonatas isnt very tricky.
> -Compared to what?? Ok, Bach Wohltemperierte, Beethoven sonatas, Scarlatti, Chopin etudes, Chopin ballades, Rach, Bartok..most of Debussy, Ravel...


what. how is scarlatti hard? at all? okay, so mozart doesnt have those obvious technical challenges that ravel has. But damn, its hard to make mozart sound good. you cant hide any mistake. And mozarts music is full of so many characters. each sonata is written like a opera.


----------



## Hmmbug

Bach WTC Book 1 No. 2 Prelude and Fugue in C Minor
Mozart Sonata K.311 in D Major
Rachmaninoff Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in G Minor
Kent Kennan 3 Preludes (1938)
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 12, K.414 in A Major

And more to come.


----------



## LarryShone

One piece I want to work on is Debussy's Claire de Lune, another is the deceptively difficult Rachmaninov prelude in c#minor.
But I dont have a piano so I have to use my home keyboard .


----------



## Hmmbug

Rachmaninoff once said, "Out of all the music I've ever composed, all they want is that damn C sharp minor prelude!"


----------



## KenOC

Hmmbug said:


> Rachmaninoff once said, "Out of all the music I've ever composed, all they want is that damn C sharp minor prelude!"


Yes. Rachmaninov had big hands.


----------



## LarryShone

^funny vid! 
I wasn't sure what to expect!


----------



## Ravndal

Bach Preludium & Fugue C sharp minor book1


----------



## Volve

Officially almost done with Liszt's Lieberstraum no. 3! Now join the big boys...
Vallee d'Obermann and the Harmonies Poétics cycle, both by Listz, and Chopin's Preludes op. 28. 
If there's one thing I learned from the Lieberstraum, is that cadenzas are fun once they break you and permanently damage your brain. Totally looking forward to the one in Invocation


----------



## Ravndal

Grieg

Trolltog (march of the trolls)

Fra ungdomsdagene (from days of youth)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A fugue by Kellner, a Schumann piece from _Kinderscenen_ and a Mendelssohn Song Without Words, among others.
Volve - I tried the Liebestraum and stopped after the first section to save my fingers from dying.


----------



## Volve

Moonlight, well, get back to it then, being able to play that piece how you want it, when you want to, is one of the best things going on for me right now, trust Liszt, he'll take good care of your fingers, it's easier than it appears


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Very well, I shall have to trust Liszt to stop my fingers from meeting an early doom 
You're right, it does look a bit harder than it is.


----------



## aleazk

*Brahms* - _Klavierstücke Op.76: No.5, Capriccio_






I have already played the following pieces by Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 (1st mvt); Op.118: No.2, Intermezzo in A; Op.79: No.2, Rhapsody in G minor.

So, I think I'm ready for this challenging Capriccio! which is an old favorite (love the chromaticism and the rhythm). So far, the first page is flowing, I'm surprised actually. But some very fast sections in the middle look scary!


----------



## LarryShone

aleazk said:


> *Brahms* - _Klavierstücke Op.76: No.5, Capriccio_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already played the following pieces by Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 (1st mvt); Op.118: No.2, Intermezzo in A; Op.79: No.2, Rhapsody in G minor.
> 
> So, I think I'm ready for this challenging Capriccio! which is an old favorite (love the chromaticism and the rhythm). So far, the first page is flowing, I'm surprised actually. But some very fast sections in the middle look scary!


Scary indeed I'd imagine! That fast section, from about 2:15 in that video, has a syncopated feel, almost jazz-like!


----------



## jimeonji

Rachmaninoff Prelude op 23 no 10 
Chopin Ballade no 1
Copland The Cat and the Mouse
Mozart Piano Concerto no 23


----------



## aleazk

LarryShone said:


> Scary indeed I'd imagine! That fast section, from about 2:15 in that video, has a syncopated feel, almost jazz-like!


haha, yes, that part is in 2/4 and he puts the accents in the weak beat of that.

In general, the piece is in 6/8, and Brahms really, really exploits the hemiola there, to the point in which he makes of it a structural device for the whole piece and the melodies.


----------



## LarryShone

aleazk said:


> haha, yes, that part is in 2/4 and he puts the accents in the weak beat of that.
> 
> In general, the piece is in 6/8, and Brahms really, really exploits the hemiola there, to the point in which he makes of it a structural device for the whole piece and the melodies.


Hemiola? What is that?


----------



## aleazk

LarryShone said:


> Hemiola? What is that?


In 6/8 you have 6 eighth notes (quavers). So, you can group them in 3 groups of 2, or 2 groups of 3, i.e., in one bar of 6/8 you can have 3 pulses of quarter-notes or also 2 pulses of dotted quarter-notes:










See how these pulses have different durations so when played together they 'conflict' with each other and produce a 'destabilizing' effect on the 'rhythmic feel'.

Brahms uses this a lot in this piece, and in many of his other pieces as well.

Listen to the beginning of the piece in the video and notice how those low octaves seem to have a different pulse than the upper melody. The octaves sound like 'disoriented'. That's the hemiola in action.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Doctor gradus ad parnassum - Debussy
Fleura de France I. Jasmin de provence - Tailleferre


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Several pieces from Ibert's _Histoires_.
If you haven't heard of Ibert or his music, try. It's very nice (very French too).


----------



## appoggiatura

Liszt - Liebestraum no. 3 in the pocket!!! Yes! 
Léon Bak - Prélude no. 12 "sicilienne"

I'm going to start a new Chopin piece. A Ballade or maybe the Variations Héroiques...
Then I've got this new obsession with Rachmaninoff Sonata no. 2 mvt. 3. I think I'm going for it.


----------



## worov

I'm currently practising this Rameau piece :






(that's not me playing in the video)


----------



## Turangalîla

I have been practicing Prokofiev's third concerto for, like, five hours a day...


----------



## Piwikiwi

Turangalîla said:


> I have been practicing Prokofiev's third concerto for, like, five hours a day...


Stop complaining!  I would kill to be able to play that concerto.


----------



## Animato

These are dreams, which probably will not come true in this life: to play Rachmaninov's or Prokofiev's or Bartok's piano concertos. But I try the one by SChumann. It is excellent and not too difficult in comparison to the concertos by Brahms, Chopin and Tschaikowsky. It is even easier that Grieg's concerto. I think, even concertos 4 and 5 by Beethoven are more difficult than the a-minor Concerto by Schumann. I should succeed playing it  I'm half through the first movement. It feels so great, playing it !!


----------



## stevens

I have just finnished Earl Wildes etude Embraceable You and continue whith Ravels Sonantine


----------



## Piwikiwi

MoonlightSonata said:


> Several pieces from Ibert's _Histoires_.
> If you haven't heard of Ibert or his music, try. It's very nice (very French too).


Are they difficult? I am looking for some semi easy pieces to play.


----------



## hreichgott

Working on Kinderszenen to play for a dance performance in the spring.
Getting two of Liszt's Annees de pelerinage ready for Christmas Eve church music: Pastorale and Les cloches de Geneve.

Oh, and I'm on to the next Chopin etude, after... a year. I still haven't got all I could get out of Op. 10 no. 4, I think, but does one ever?
This one is Op. 10 no. 2. In comparison, it's going much more quickly. I like the more transparent texture as it's easier to hear when all the 16ths are EXACTLY even, not approximately even.

(What am I DOING with all these Romantic pieces??)


----------



## hreichgott

Piwikiwi said:


> Are they difficult? I am looking for some semi easy pieces to play.


Ibert's "A Giddy Girl" is late intermediate/early advanced (depending on how you define those) and appears in the excellent, if slightly over-edited, anthology of 20th c. music by Maurice Hinson. That inexpensive volume might have some other pieces you'd like. Some of the pages are visible on google books so you can get an idea of the difficulty.


----------



## Ravndal

Beethoven - Pastorale sonata 1mvnt
Grieg - op 65 no1 from days of youth
Schoenberg - op 19 Sechs kleine klaverstucke

Thinking of doing a bach prelude & fugue, or the d minor concerto..


----------



## mstar

I'll be performing a Rachmaninov Étude (Tableaux N. 7) in a few days and I'm starting a bit of Scriabin. 
And Bach and a bunch of Classical as well. (Just a little more excited about the Scriabin....)


----------



## clavichorder

mstar said:


> I'll be performing a Rachmaninov Étude (Tableaux N. 7) in a few days and I'm starting a bit of Scriabin.
> And Bach and a bunch of Classical as well. (Just a little more excited about the Scriabin....)


Which Scriabin? I love to play him!


----------



## Kije

I started playing the piano only three months ago and now I'm practising towards my first examination with these pieces:
· J. S. Bach (1685-1750): Prelude in C major, BWV 939 (from the collection of Johann Peter Kellner)
· Theodor Kullak (1818-1882): _Witches' Dance_, Op. 4 No. 2
· Johann Burgmüller (1806-1874): _Ballade_, Op. 100 (from _25 Études faciles et progressives_)
· Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Sonatina C major, Op. 55 No. 3 (from _6 Sonatinas For Piano_, 1823)


----------



## Kobak

Re-learning Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata,and Scriabin's first 2 preludes from the op 11 set. Also learning Chopin's Revolutionary etude.


----------



## mstar

clavichorder said:


> Which Scriabin? I love to play him!


For now, it's just the Prelude for Left Hand (Op.9 N.1), but hopefully I'll get more as performance/competition season comes around...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Just started 5 new pieces since I finished my Grade 6: A Schubert Moment Musical, a Chopin mazurka, a Bartok rondo, a Beethoven slow movement and a piece by a 20th century composer whose name I cannot remember. The last one is rather easy, so I haven'y done too much work on it.


----------



## LarryShone

I'd like to be working on Rachmaninov's c#minor prelude when I can find the time!


----------



## Balthazar

A few new things I've been working on lately:

Schubert, Piano Sonata in A minor, D 784
Couperin, Le Tic-Toc-Choc from Pièces de Clavecin, Dixhuitième Ordre -- this is really fun to play
Ravel, Pavane pour une Infante Défunte

Also spending some quality time with Schumann's Kinderszenen for the first time in many years.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Mozart, Sonata Facile
Vincent D'indy, Promenade
Satie, Gnossienne 1 & 3


----------



## Iasper

I've been trying to be able to play the second movement on Muse's Exogenesis Symphony on piano (whether it can be considered classical music is debatable) as well as working on the piano accompaniment for Hindemith's bassoon sonata. I'd really like to pick up some more parts from Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition because I've only done The Castle so far.


----------



## classicalremix

Chopin Ballade in G minor!


----------



## Ravndal

Beethoven Pastorale 1&2 mvmnt
Debussy Petite Suite, 1&3 mvmnt i think
Chopin G minor ballade
Bach D minor concerto
Brahms op 117 1&2 intermezzo


----------



## Volve

Chopin; finishing up the posthumous C#m nocturne, reading the preludes and the F minor etude.
Liszt; last touches on the Liebestraum, finishing up the cadenza of Consolation 3, Vallee d'Obermann, reading piano concerto 1.
Bach; just started the two part inventions, currently reading n4 in D minor.
Mozart; still working on the Sonata n. 16.
Beethoven; APPASSIONATA! 
It's a good thing I have no friends and my city is boring! (is it bad that I simply don't find the barroque and classical periods enjoyable to play?)


----------



## Piwikiwi

Piwikiwi said:


> Mozart, Sonata Facile
> Vincent D'indy, Promenade


The last two pages of the D'indy piece is kicking my buttocks


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Bartok Mikrokosmos Book II


So close to being done this now, then I'll be on to Mikrokosmos Book III, once I'm done that a 2 part invention by Bach, then Ravel's Prelude and then Satie's Gymnopedie, after that onto bigger and bolder things such as Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, more Ravel, some Debussy, Scarlatti and Rodrigo.


----------



## hreichgott

An hour-long score for a silent movie (for Wednesday)
How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying (for April)
Schumann/Kinderszenen (for a ballet performance in May)
Chopin op. 10 no. 2 (for 16th note medicine)
Various short pieces for church, and periodically reading through Haydn sonatas (for sanity)

in related news, I haven't been around here much lately... miss everyone and the good conversations.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A wonderful Bach gigue from the French Suites.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

LarryShone said:


> I'd like to be working on Rachmaninov's c#minor prelude when I can find the time!


I tried that one in the holidays. I can't believe there are _four staves_ in part of it, though. Lovely music.


----------



## worov

I re-opened my Chopin Nocturnes book for the first time in years. Sight-read the op.48 no 1. A real delight :


----------



## Rehydration

hreichgott said:


> How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying (for April)


Oh, you're doing a musical too? My school is working on Bye Bye Birdie, and I have to reinforce the strings with a synthesizer. It's not something I want to do in the future because of the sheer number of times I have to change registration, but it's pit orchestra. For what more could you ask?

Also Chopin Etude 2 o_0 I'm in awe...


----------



## chandotnet

I am so far from what everybody here is playing .... but here's my current list:
- Piano Sonata No.8, Op.13 (Beethoven, Ludwig van) II. Adagio cantabile
- Bach Sicilienne BWV 1031 trans. TH.LACK. (me sharing for friends 



)
- Scarlatti, Sonata in f minor, K466
- 12 Danzas Españolas (Granados, Enrique) - #2 Oriental
- 6 Kleine Präludien, BWV 933-938 (Bach, Johann Sebastian) - all of them


----------



## hreichgott

Rehydration said:


> Oh, you're doing a musical too? My school is working on Bye Bye Birdie, and I have to reinforce the strings with a synthesizer. It's not something I want to do in the future because of the sheer number of times I have to change registration, but it's pit orchestra. For what more could you ask?


Yeah, synthesizer is definitely not as fun as just playing the piano part. I've had to do that too. For West Side Story as it happened. But I was the junior of two pianists and the better one just wanted to play the piano part. So I made do with a lot of synth cello...
With this show, my current goal is to get them to let me at the real piano in the hall, and to have it tuned. They were assuming a keyboard would be better from everyone's perspective. Not everyone's!!!



> Also Chopin Etude 2 o_0 I'm in awe...


Don't be, you don't know how it sounds right now. However, it and its sibling no. 4 have definitely improved my playing of 16th notes in other pieces over the past year. I just consider them medicine, not main dishes that I would present to anyone publicly.


----------



## hreichgott

chandotnet said:


> I am so far from what everybody here is playing .... but here's my current list:
> - Piano Sonata No.8, Op.13 (Beethoven, Ludwig van) II. Adagio cantabile
> - Bach Sicilienne BWV 1031 trans. TH.LACK. (me sharing for friends
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - Scarlatti, Sonata in f minor, K466
> - 12 Danzas Españolas (Granados, Enrique) - #2 Oriental
> - 6 Kleine Präludien, BWV 933-938 (Bach, Johann Sebastian) - all of them


chandotnet, you have excellent taste. Some of these pieces will be with you for a lifetime and others will always love to hear you play them.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Been making great inroads in getting to grips with Schubert's Impromptu in F Minor.


----------



## Balthazar

MagneticGhost said:


> Been making great inroads in getting to grips with Schubert's Impromptu in F Minor.


Schubert's Impromptus are among the most evergreen pieces one can learn.

I can't imagine them ever getting old. Enjoy!


----------



## Rehydration

hreichgott said:


> Yeah, synthesizer is definitely not as fun as just playing the piano part. I've had to do that too. For West Side Story as it happened. But I was the junior of two pianists and the better one just wanted to play the piano part. So I made do with a lot of synth cello...


Exactly my case.



> With this show, my current goal is to get them to let me at the real piano in the hall, and to have it tuned. They were assuming a keyboard would be better from everyone's perspective. Not everyone's!!!


Ooh. No keyboards, please. Hope your petition goes through!



> Don't be, you don't know how it sounds right now. However, it and its sibling no. 4 have definitely improved my playing of 16th notes in other pieces over the past year. I just consider them medicine, not main dishes that I would present to anyone publicly.


Gotcha.
Speaking of medicine - Czerny's Art of Velocity, the very first exercise, is my current drill. My teacher wants evenness of tone in the fourth Bach Two-Part Invention.
I was accepted for the West Chester University Piano Competition, and I'll be playing the aforementioned Invention and the Debussy _Danse bohemienne_. If you're looking for something not too challenging by a French composer, go for that one.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

chandotnet said:


> I am so far from what everybody here is playing .... but here's my current list:
> - Piano Sonata No.8, Op.13 (Beethoven, Ludwig van) II. Adagio cantabile
> - Bach Sicilienne BWV 1031 trans. TH.LACK. (me sharing for friends
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - Scarlatti, Sonata in f minor, K466
> - 12 Danzas Españolas (Granados, Enrique) - #2 Oriental
> - 6 Kleine Präludien, BWV 933-938 (Bach, Johann Sebastian) - all of them


Interesting... I'm learning the very same Beethoven movement!


----------



## tardigrade

Scarbo - Gaspard de la Nuit, Ravel (which is really great to play)
Sonata No. 5, Scriabin
Transcendental Etude no. 12 "Chasse-Neige", Liszt
"Waldstein" sonata, Beethoven

And thinking about some Bach


----------



## worov

Currently working on Prokofiev :


----------



## TwoPhotons

I'm working on the whole of the Chopin Etudes Op.10/25. Currently I'm in the 1st, 'overview' phase where I'm essentially getting each of the etudes 'under my fingers' (without worrying too much about interpretation etc.). I'm at Op.10 No.10 and about to move on to No.11. It's fun! 

I've always wanted to spend a good portion of time on these etudes, and I can already feel that my technique is improving.


----------



## elpiano

Debussy - Images I
J.S. Bach - P&F in F-sharp major, WTC Book II
Schumann - Concerto in A minor
Shostakovich - 5 Preludes (I think Op. 2?)
Shostakovich - P&F in G major
Beethoven - Op. 109
...annnnd Brahms exercises -_- Necessary haha


----------



## isorhythm

Just decided that this summer I'm going to teach myself Webern's Variations for piano.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Ravndal

Schumann Arabeske
Poulenc Trois pieces
Ginastera Malambo
Beethoven Pastorale (1mvnt)
Brahms intermezzo eb major


----------



## mstar

Beethoven Pathetique Sonata 1st mvmt. 
Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Preludes and Fugues as usual. 
Chopin Polonaise Op.40 N.2. 
Some other things I can't think of off the top of my head. 
and starting...






...can't wait!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I don't have a teacher now and I just started playing for the first time in 3 years, but I never learned any 2-part Inventions so I'm going with the Eb, F major, and A minor, as well was a few from Couperin's Suites in C minor, Bb major and B minor. Then I'm trying to re-learn Ravel's Sonatine, for some reason my fingers do not take very well to the opening motive any more.


----------



## BlackKeys

Right now I'm tackling Bach's Prelude and Fugue in D Major (BWV 850), Debussy's Maid with the Flaxen Hair, and Chopin's Waltz Op. 64 No 2. About to learn Bartók's 6 Romanian Folk Dances for Piano, a bit scared because I've heard it can be difficult to keep under control haha.


----------



## Rehydration

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I don't have a teacher now and I just started playing for the first time in 3 years, but I never learned any 2-part Inventions so I'm going with the Eb, F major, and A minor, as well was a few from Couperin's Suites in C minor, Bb major and B minor. Then I'm trying to re-learn Ravel's Sonatine, for some reason my fingers do not take very well to the opening motive any more.


I like the 2-part inventions. A good one at the same level as (maybe a little harder than) the F maj would be the D min. If you need work on your trills, the D min is for you.

(Geez, I sound like I'm advertising a product... )


----------



## breakup

Nocturne Op.9 No.2 - Chopin,
Reverie - Debussy,

It's slow going because I'm not getting much practice time.


----------



## LarryShone

Bach Prelude VWV 846 and some pieces from music publisher Elena Cobb


----------



## Sonata

Working on a blues piece in my Alfred workbook. A syncopation exercise. I'm terrible with rhythm, adding syncopation is of no help!!!


----------



## LarryShone

Had a little try at that Bach prelude ,BWV 846


----------



## Guest

I'm an absolute beginner, so I'm in Alfred's Book One--working on "Greensleeves" and "Scarborough Fair"--the latter is for my wife. I'm now ready for Book Two and next plan to learn a very simplified version of Liszt's 2nd Hungarian Rhapsody.


----------



## Balthazar

I've been having my own private Schummaniade this summer, inspired by a lecture I heard earlier this year by a U-Mich professor.

My current focus is his Op. 16 _Kreisleriana_. 

This is a long-term project. I began with the first movement and then started from the back -- working on movement 5 at the moment. I am finding that it takes some time to get Schumann's music "under your fingers." (I'm looking hard at you, opening eight measures...)

I've been doing a deep dive into Schumann, reading biographies, articles, etc., and discovering new aspects of his music every day. I have been re-visiting the Op. 15 _Kinderszenen_ and the Op. 12 _Fanatasiestücke_, which I studied in years past, and also reading through the _Papillons, Davidsbündlertänze_, and _Carnaval_. I may take up the first sonata as well (love that first movement).

In other news, I try to get my Schiffian "mental hygiene" every day with Bach's WTC, Book I, and am having great fun reading through Grieg's _Lyric Pieces_ which I only recently acquired.


----------



## breakup

I've been rethinking the interpretation of the 1st movement of Moonlight Sonata. Everyone thinks it should depict the Moonlight shining on a lake, but Beethoven never wrote that music, that name wasn't coined till 4 years after Beethoven died. So I tried to rethink what does the music actually sound like? And the more I play it, the more it sounds like a rain storm with thunder in the background, so that's the way I've been playing it of late.


----------



## Chipomarc

breakup said:


> I've been rethinking the interpretation of the 1st movement of Moonlight Sonata. Everyone thinks it should depict the Moonlight shining on a lake,


I will always have this picture hardwired into me when thinking about The Fourteenth


----------



## breakup

Chipomarc said:


> I will always have this picture hardwired into me when thinking about The Fourteenth
> 
> View attachment 72902


I think that image has colored almost everyone's interpretation of that piece, but I don't believe Beethoven had that in mind when he wrote the piece, so I went with the music to form an image of my own, hopefully more in keeping with the original intent.


----------



## trombonelover114

- David Concertino (trombone solo), by *Ferdinand David*
- Cappriccio Espanol, by *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
- Festive Overture, by *Dmitri Shoskavitch*
- Symphony No. 3 Espansiva Finale, by *Carl Nielsen*
- Academic Festival Overture, by *Johannes Brahms*


----------



## Ravndal

Mozart sonata c minor
Bach Prelude & Fugue Book 1 C# minor
Chopin Ballade 1
Bartok Sonatina


----------



## Rehydration

Trying out for piano accompanist for my county chorus festival; I get to play Faure's Cantique de Jean Racine and Mozart's K. 276 Regina coeli.

On the side are some sacred pieces for a November church service, piano duets with my friend, and a couple of vocal accompaniment projects.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Liszt's Scherzo und Marsch


----------



## Guest

A Sarabande by Corelli (probably an arrangement of a violin/harpsichord sonata), and Bartok's Mikrocosmos Book 1. (Remember, I'm a beginner!)


----------



## Balthazar

Ravndal said:


> Mozart sonata c minor
> Bach Prelude & Fugue Book 1 C# minor
> *Chopin Ballade 1*
> Bartok Sonatina


All I have to say to that is .

That just might be the best ending in the entire repertoire.


----------



## breakup

Just trying to get back into my practice schedule.


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin Etude Op. 8 No. 12

Ohwww Yeahhhhhhhhh.... that feeling when you know it is in your reach, as long as you keep practicing hard. Damn I did not expect this. So far Scriabin etudes have been a lot more agreeable with me than Chopin's (not that I've played/tried that many).


----------



## Guest

My teacher thinks I'm ready for Bach's Invention No.1, so I'm taking a brave stab at it. It's definitely harder than my previous Purcell and Corelli pieces! I feel like a big boy now playing (or attempting...) a real Bach piece!


----------



## HolstThePhone

Just started trying to learn Chopin's Nocturne op 9 no 1 in B flat minor 

I've not been playing long so I'm finding this a challenge


----------



## Hmmbug

Bach - French Suite in G Major, BWV 814 I think
Beethoven - Op. 14 No. 1
Schubert - Impromptu Op. 142 No. 3
Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis in E
Chopin - Op. 10 No. 7
Also Op. 10 No. 2
Looking at a concerto too...


----------



## Steve M

An original piece in the spirit of a couple different Chopin compositions.


----------



## worov

Shostakovich :


----------



## BlackKeys

Chopin prelude in A flat Major; Op. 28 No. 17


----------



## Guest

I'm getting Bach's Invention No.1 down pretty well. The ornaments were tricky for a while, but I can play them pretty well now. Next week I'm going to start the first movement of Beethoven's so-called "Moonlight Sonata." My goodness--Bach, then Beethoven? I'm playing big boys' music now!


----------



## PavolBrezina

Erik Satie / 3 Gymnopédies


----------



## Flamme

Wrong topic lol


----------



## PavolBrezina

Erik Satie / 3 Gymnopédies


----------



## Nevilevelis

Pierre Attaingnant - Treize Motets et un Prélude pour orgue (Paris 1531)
Herbert Howells - Psalm-Prelude, Set 2, No. 3 & Dalby's Fancy & Dalby's Toccata


----------



## rubato456

i just started the e minor toccata bwv 914 by bach. my teacher is having me start with the fugue and learn it one bar at a time. i am working on all facets of each bar, ie memory, musicality, fingering etc and i am starting with the last bar and learning "backwards" ie from end to beginning. she feels this will give me a more secure memory of the piece and in the end will save time, no sight reading thru the piece first etc. i do a mini harmonic/melodic analysis of the bar; learn hands separately for the bar and then hands together. so far so good. i have bars 133.5 - 143 done. i'm also working on my technique at the same time. i do the flat black key scales (F major - G flat major) triplets and 16th notes. and i am also doing the minor scales natural, harmonic and melodic a, d, e, g, c. i'm also doing a cramer bulow study. i also study harpsichord but i won't get into that right now. on piano my sole focus is bach. love him i found this group while doing a web search on the e minor toccata.


----------



## mstar

These are my newer ones:

Gershwin Prelude N.1
Granados Quejas (o La Maja)
Beethoven Pathetique Mvmt 1


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Chopin's "Ocean" study and it. Is. A. Bear.


----------



## tdc

I've been really enjoying playing the pieces in Bartok's Mikrokosmos Book III. I finally feel like I've reached the stage where I can actually play music on a keyboard therefore enjoy myself and practice for longer periods of time. I'm around half way through this book, after which I intend to try the first Prelude from Bach's WTC.


----------



## nbergeron

Liszt's transcription of Schubert's _Staendchen_. It'd be no trouble for a better pianist but I'm having some difficulty synching the rhythms up correctly.


----------



## anthonycwein

Johann Strauss Emperor Waltz arrangement for piano - have to be very flexible with your left hand


----------



## Steve M

I used to be able to play Chopin's Bb minor Scherzo. For me, the only way to get it back is to do what I'm doing at the moment - play difficult passages at 1/2 speed or less to get them back under my fingers.


----------



## Guest

I'm now working on the first movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata. So far, so good. For me, the trickiest part is bringing out the melody with the 5th finger while not making it and the first note of the accompaniment sound like an octave. I've had to suspend lessons until I retire in June because I have so little time for practicing in order to justify the cost of lessons. During my last lesson, my teacher suggested hitting the top melody note a fraction of a second before the bottom accompaniment note, which works but that too is tricky to make it sound good, so I'd like to learn other techniques for bringing out certain notes in a passage--basically how to develop dynamic independence between fingers.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm now working on the first movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata. So far, so good. For me, the trickiest part is bringing out the melody with the 5th finger while not making it and the first note of the accompaniment sound like an octave. I've had to suspend lessons until I retire in June because I have so little time for practicing in order to justify the cost of lessons. During my last lesson, my teacher suggested hitting the top melody note a fraction of a second before the bottom accompaniment note, which works but that too is tricky to make it sound good, so I'd like to learn other techniques for bringing out certain notes in a passage--basically how to develop dynamic independence between fingers.


I've found over the years that the key (no pun intended) to bringing out the melody in a piece has always been in the mind. Many years ago when I was learning Mendelssohn's "Duetto", one of his "Songs Without Words" which contains not one but two melodic voices (one in the tenor register), my teacher suggested mentally zeroing in on the melody line while I was playing it, and - assuming I had practised the piece enough first! - pretty much letting the rest take care of itself, which worked very well. Improving finger independence by regular and persistent technical practice (scales, arpeggios, other exercises) and by playing as much Bach as possible also helps, ditto equipping yourself with the best piano you can afford, but concentrating hard on the melody in your mind is maybe the single most effective thing you can do to help yourself achieve the effect you're after.

Good luck.


----------



## tdc

Animal the Drummer said:


> I've found over the years that the key (no pun intended) to bringing out the melody in a piece has always been in the mind. Many years ago when I was learning Mendelssohn's "Duetto", one of his "Songs Without Words" which contains not one but two melodic voices (one in the tenor register), my teacher suggested mentally zeroing in on the melody line while I was playing it, and - assuming I had practised the piece enough first! - pretty much letting the rest take care of itself, which worked very well. Improving finger independence by regular and persistent technical practice (scales, arpeggios, other exercises) and by playing as much Bach as possible also helps, ditto equipping yourself with the best piano you can afford, but concentrating hard on the melody in your mind is maybe the single most effective thing you can do to help yourself achieve the effect you're after.
> 
> Good luck.


This is a good point. I've found consciously thinking about how certain notes are accented is also helpful.


----------



## Guest

I just hope people listening to me can mentally hear what I'm doing!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just hope people listening to me can mentally hear what I'm doing!


Giving it all you got must be good for everybody's ears :tiphat:


----------



## hreichgott

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm now working on the first movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata. So far, so good. For me, the trickiest part is bringing out the melody with the 5th finger while not making it and the first note of the accompaniment sound like an octave. I've had to suspend lessons until I retire in June because I have so little time for practicing in order to justify the cost of lessons. During my last lesson, my teacher suggested hitting the top melody note a fraction of a second before the bottom accompaniment note, which works but that too is tricky to make it sound good, so I'd like to learn other techniques for bringing out certain notes in a passage--basically how to develop dynamic independence between fingers.


Ghosting. Play the finger 5 melody normally but silently tap the key tops with the other fingers instead of playing the accompaniment. After a few repetitions, add in just a little bit of sound on the accompaniment. Works like a charm.


----------



## Guest

hreichgott said:


> Ghosting. Play the finger 5 melody normally but silently tap the key tops with the other fingers instead of playing the accompaniment. After a few repetitions, add in just a little bit of sound on the accompaniment. Works like a charm.


Oooh, that sounds like a great idea--thanks!


----------



## Aarontastic

How weird; I'm also working on Brahms' 2nd Rhapsody, in addition to Fur Elise and Les Barricades Mysterieuses .


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Brahms Op.117, 118 and 119


----------



## worov

Scarlatti Sonata K70 :






And I love it !


----------



## Balthazar

*Medtner ~ Alla Reminiscenza, "Forgotten Melodies," Op. 38, No. 8*

I have been obsessing over this performance by Daniil Trifonov who has been playing this piece as an encore, and I finally got hold of the sheet music. I have no compunction about stating that I fully intend to appropriate this as my own. (Although, unlike Trifonov, I have to look at the keyboard.)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Medtner ~ Alla Reminiscenza, "Forgotten Melodies," Op. 38, No. 8*
> 
> I have been obsessing over this performance by Daniil Trifonov who has been playing this piece as an encore, and I finally got hold of the sheet music. I have no compunction about stating that I fully intend to appropriate this as my own. (Although, unlike Trifonov, I have to look at the keyboard.)


One have to know his limits


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Medtner ~ Alla Reminiscenza, "Forgotten Melodies," Op. 38, No. 8*
> 
> I have been obsessing over this performance by Daniil Trifonov who has been playing this piece as an encore, and I finally got hold of the sheet music. I have no compunction about stating that I fully intend to appropriate this as my own. (Although, unlike Trifonov, I have to look at the keyboard.)


He played this Paganini-Liszt Etude as his final encore when I saw him last week. Sadly, it's an audio-only video.






And no, I'm not working on it...yet.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Sorry but, if that Medtner video is anything to go by, I'd suggest there's nothing sad about an audio only version in this case!


----------



## gardibolt

I saw Trifonov play last year but I cannot for the life of me remember what the encore was. I should have written it down somewhere.


----------



## BlackKeys

Chopin Prelude No. 17 was a success, going to use it for an audition!

Now Stravinsky:


----------



## Guest

BlackKeys said:


> Chopin Prelude No. 17 was a success, going to use it for an audition!
> 
> Now Stravinsky:


Give this movement a shot!






The complete movement but with poorer sound:


----------



## Guest

In honor of the late Keith Emerson, I'm trying to learn the main riff in "Tarkus."


----------



## tdc

My first J.S. Bach piece on keyboard - Two-Part Invention No. 4 in D minor BWV 775


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> My first J.S. Bach piece on keyboard - Two-Part Invention No. 4 in D minor BWV 775


Have fun with those extended trills!


----------



## tdc

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have fun with those extended trills!


Well, I do like a good challenge, but, yes I expect I have some work ahead of me. I'm still working on page 1 right now though, so the trills are not an issue yet. (Let me enjoy my honeymoon phase here!)


----------



## Pugg

I am doing Winterreise , I am rusty though


----------



## TwoPhotons

Chopin's Ballade No.1, because WHY THE HELL NOT


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> I am doing Winterreise , I am rusty though


As accompanist?


----------



## Kazaman

Schubert, Sonata in C minor D. 958
Brahms, 6 Pieces Op. 118
Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody no. 15 "Rakoczi March"
Honegger, Sept Pieces Breves H. 25

Am currently trying to decide between various Bach works.


----------



## Kobak

Some Scarlatti sonata (just to have a baroque piece as well),

Chopin Op. 25 Nos 6 & 7

Just finished Cyril Scott's Lotus Land, gonna re-learn Schubert's Op. 90 No 2 Impromptu and Sinding's Frühlingsrauchen (I don't like my earlier recordings of these)


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I'm not normally a spelling watchdog on the Net but just this once I can't resist. Sinding's piece is actually "Frühlingsrau*s*chen". "Frühlingsrauchen" would mean "smoking in spring".


----------



## Kobak

Animal the Drummer said:


> I'm not normally a spelling watchdog on the Net but just this once I can't resist. Sinding's piece is actually "Frühlingsrau*s*chen". "Frühlingsrauchen" would mean "smoking in spring".


Ehm thanks for the correction.


----------



## worov




----------



## Il_Penseroso

Prokofiev: March and Scherzo from 'The Love for Three Oranges' / 4 Pieces Op.32 

Skinny hands with narrow fingers (not a matchmaking for Prokofiev), yet i'm keeping on!


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> As accompanist?


Sorry for the late reply 

Yes, coming Saturday in Antwerp, all 14 songs are sung by a different singer , (amateurs I add )
Very exiting


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> 
> Yes, coming Saturday in Antwerp, all 14 songs are sung by a different singer , (amateurs I add )
> Very exiting


Wishing you luck! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Since I have a new piano teacher, I'm still working on Bach's Invention No.1. She's a stickler for dynamics and phrasing, and it already sounds way better than before. Before long I'll be a master of the Russian "golden tone"!  Next, we'll work on the first movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata," then she wants me to learn Chopin's Prelude No.20. (Romantic repertoire is her favorite.)


----------



## Pugg

I am working on : Schubert: Partsongs, another invite to play in Antwerp :angel:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> I am working on : Schubert: Partsongs, another invite to play in Antwerp :angel:


Pugg, are you a professional pianist?


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Pugg, are you a professional pianist?


No I am not Josefina, just a just about average amateur, studying since I was very young


----------



## worov




----------



## Xenakiboy

The pieces I'm learning at the moment are:

Bach - "little" fugue in G-minor
Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstücke
and Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire

:devil:


----------



## Pugg

Schubert: Partsongs , it's getting better


----------



## kartikeys

I hope to be able to have at least one performance of 
my Indian compositions. Working on that. 
Plus a few other works.


----------



## worov

I started working on this today :


----------



## metalbiff

Im working on recording my own album, I've grown tiered of covers.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I've started working my way through Schumann's Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - they're not necessarily technically difficult but there's a lot to work on, and for whatever reason I never studied them in my previous musical life. I have a bucket list of sorts of pieces to learn and these are part of that list.


----------



## BlackKeys

My summer plans are to work on lots of Chopin!

Prelude Op. 28 No. 15 (Raindrop)
Etude Op. 10 No. 3
Military Polonaise
Largo from the 3rd Sonata

Also if anyone is interested, I just uploaded a live performance of Chopin's Prelude #17 I had mentioned earlier in this thread:


----------



## worov

Currently working on this :






The polyphony is killing me.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I find a good tip in that respect is not to worry about it at all to begin with. Take one step at a time - concentrate on simply learning the piece first, then work on polishing the polyphony when the basics are in place.


----------



## worov

Thanks for the tip. I'll try that.


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> I find a good tip in that respect is not to worry about it at all to begin with. Take one step at a time - concentrate on simply learning the piece first, then work on polishing the polyphony when the basics are in place.


Just like real life, one step at the time.


----------



## Guest

Chopin's Prelude No. 4 in E Minor. Another one that's relatively easy to play physically, but making it sound good is another story!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Chopin's Prelude No. 4 in E Minor. Another one that's relatively easy to play physically, but making it sound good is another story!


They all seems easy, till your fingers have to do it, and your brains of cause.


----------



## aleazk

I'm revisiting the Prélude from Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin.

I still find it challenging. It's just that I like it to be very clear and smooth. This requires quite a subtle touch and finger microcontrol. 

I think my problem is that I have not played many Mozart pieces. Which Mozart piece you people recommend to exercise this finger-based playing (as opposed to a more heavy, less delicate style of playing).

Or, in general, which pieces, of any composer, do you people recommend for this aspect?


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

> Which Mozart piece you people recommend to exercise this finger-based playing (as opposed to a more heavy, less delicate style of playing).
> 
> Or, in general, which pieces, of any composer, do you people recommend for this aspect?


I'm not by any means speaking as an expert, being an amateur piano player, but wouldn't Chopin be excellent for fine and subtle finger techniques? Especially since he uses a lot of non-standard tuplets that ask the the player to smoothly transition across a series of delicate notes, and doing so against (or better perhaps 'exclusive of') the rhythm of the piece.


----------



## DeepR

I posted confidently about Scriabin's Etude Op. 8 No. 12 before, but there is an obstacle that made me drop the piece for quite some time. Now I'm ready to give it another shot.

The problem is the double notes in the left hand that start appearing in measure 11 (as if the left hand wasn't difficult enough already).
They're very hard to play fluently and properly synchronized at a higher tempo. There are possibilities to play the highest of these double notes with the right hand, but I'm not sure how to proceed. Playing those notes with right hand, will probably disrupt the flow of the melody at higher tempo. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yombie

I'm learning to read notation and how to count timing, as well as other rudiments.


----------



## zhopin

Currently learning

Liszt - Liebestraum
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 "Pathétique"


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros

Learning: 

Piano Sonata 16 - Beethoven
Scherzo no 2 - Chopin


----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## tdc

I'm almost finished up with Bach's 2 part invention in D minor. I did not actually find the trills that bad, but the left-hand ones are challenging. Next up will be the first prelude from the WTC Book I.


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> I'm almost finished up with Bach's 2 part invention in D minor. I did not actually find the trills that bad, but the left-hand ones are challenging. Next up will be the first prelude from the WTC Book I.


How much harder is it than Invention No.1?


----------



## tdc

Kontrapunctus said:


> How much harder is it than Invention No.1?


Not sure, I haven't played the first one. I went through the first 2 and a half books of Bartok's _Mikrokosmos_ directly into Bach's 2 Part Invention in D minor.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

worov said:


>


This is one of my favorite character pieces. I used to play it everyday when I was young.


----------



## worov

I love it very much too.


----------



## Guest

I'm about to start Bach's famous Toccata and Fugue in D Minor...sans the fugue! I'm using Cory Hall's arrangement, which is vastly easier than Busoni's (only concert-level pianists could play it) but is quite faithful to the original. In a year or two I'll work on the fugue.


----------



## Balthazar

In a Romantic mood...

*Fauré ~ Nocturne No. 4 in E flat, Op. 36 

Chopin ~ Nocturne No. 3 in B, Op. 9, No. 3

Brahms ~ Ballade in D, Op. 10, No.2 *


----------



## Pugg

Still the Part song from Schubert, September is fast approaching.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> In a Romantic mood...
> 
> *Fauré ~ Nocturne No. 4 in E flat, Op. 36
> 
> Chopin ~ Nocturne No. 3 in B, Op. 9, No. 3
> 
> Brahms ~ Ballade in D, Op. 10, No.2 *


Nothing wrong wit romance from time to time .


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Nothing wrong wit romance from time to time .


Well it certainly beats unrequited ambulance.


----------



## worov

Currently working on this :


----------



## Sonata

1) Bartok's Microkosmos: A good warm-up.# 4-8 are the ones I've been doing lately

2) Burgmuller's Progressive Pieces: #1

3) Canon in D

4)Wishing you were somehow here again: Phantom of the Opera, Easy piano (slightly chagrined, but I don't mind admitting it)


----------



## BlackKeys

I just got my repertoire list from my professor for my first year of BMus:

Bach Prelude and fugue in C minor Bk. 1
Beethoven Sonata Op. 2 no. 1 in F minor
Schubert Impromptu op. 142 no. 2 in A flat major
Continue working on the 3rd Chopin Etude Op 10 (because I mentioned that I started on it recently)

Really excited!


----------



## Guest

I've decided to suspend lessons for a while until my confidence as a player increases. I get so nervous and often play like an absolute ninny at lessons! In the meantime, I still plan to work on The Moonlight Sonata, Bach's Toccata in D Minor (sans the fugue), and Chopin's Prelude No.4. When I get the Bach under my fingers a little more, then I plan to start Mozart's Fantasy in D minor. Those 32nd note runs look hard, but maybe they fall under the fingers comfortably. I'll also keep working on Hanon exercises, and I might buy this book:










He's recorded numerous CDs for Naxos, mainly Granados.


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've decided to suspend lessons for a while until my confidence as a player increases. I get so nervous and often play like an absolute ninny at lessons! In the meantime, I still plan to work on The Moonlight Sonata, Bach's Toccata in D Minor (sans the fugue), and Chopin's Prelude No.4. When I get the Bach under my fingers a little more, then I plan to start Mozart's Fantasy in D minor. Those 32nd note runs look hard, but maybe they fall under the fingers comfortably.


Real Catch 22 - you play well at home but badly in the lessons; you need the lessons to help you improve your technique. 

You have to realise that getting something "under your fingers" means being absolutely secure. The trouble is that you are learning and it isn't (totally) secure so the extra pressure of "the lesson" makes you wobble.

Try something totally mechanical in a lesson - one of the Hanons that you know well enough to play without music. Play it at home with a metronome for added security. Try the same thing in the lesson. Often the added problem of keeping to a metronome will give you something to focus on that is not "the lesson" and mean that you can play better.


----------



## Guest

I do use a metronome for Hanon. I just need to get more secure in my reading skills, too. My teacher is very impressed by my rapid progress, and when I get "in the zone", she says my playing genuinely moves her. I just need be able to get in the zone on a regular basis!


----------



## Guest

As I posted in another thread, I reconsidered and will continue taking lessons.


----------



## worov




----------



## Poodle

worov said:


>


Can you do it? :lol:


----------



## worov

Not as good as in the video.


----------



## Felawechoy

chopin - ballade no.1 
beethoven - sonata no.26 in e flat major (les adieux)
prokofiev - sonata no.3
mozart - piano concerto no.12 kv414
shostakovich - piano concerto no.2


----------



## Felawechoy

beethoven - sonata no.26 in e flat major (les adieux)
prokofiev - sonata no.3
chopin - ballade no.1 
mozart - piano concerto no.12 kv414
shostakovich - piano concerto no.2

hoping to play the first two for an audition!


----------



## Pugg

Felawechoy said:


> beethoven - sonata no.26 in e flat major (les adieux)
> prokofiev - sonata no.3
> chopin - ballade no.1
> mozart - piano concerto no.12 kv414
> shostakovich - piano concerto no.2
> 
> hoping to play the first two for an audition!


You are going full steam ahead I see.


----------



## aleazk

*kaboom* (immolated)


----------



## Pugg

Nice to see you too.


----------



## aleazk

It was a video of me playing the Prélude from LTdC, I deleted it because it was a direct link to my facebook. I can show you by PM if you are interested.


----------



## worov




----------



## Fletcher

*Rachmaninov, Piano Sonata No. 2*






..though I think it may be a while until i report back on any significant progress.. !


----------



## Guest

Fletcher said:


> *Rachmaninov, Piano Sonata No. 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..though I think it may be a while until i report back on any significant progress.. !


In her playing or yours?


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> It was a video of me playing the Prélude from LTdC, I deleted it because it was a direct link to my facebook. I can show you by PM if you are interested.


Always interested in fellow members.


----------



## worov

A little sonatina by Diabelli :






It brings me back wonderful memories !


----------



## worov

Desperately trying to play this :


----------



## Guest

Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, well the Toccata, is just too hard for me yet. Also, it's only slightly more musically interesting than a Hanon exercise when played slowly! So, I'm starting Chopin's Prelude No.20.

Has anyone else been disappointed in a piece after you dug into it?


----------



## worov

Some french music :


----------



## Guest

I decided to keep working on Bach's Toccata--but not take lessons on it. If nothing else, its patterns should help build independence even if it isn't the most intellectual piece ever written.

On a side note, has anyone used this anthology? Is it any good, and are the pieces complete, not arranged or simplified? (I have an ancient anthology with Chopin's 20th Prelude, which seems to be simplified: several chords in the right hand are missing an octave.)


----------



## Balthazar

^ I haven't seen that anthology, but Maurice Hinson is a well respected editor. (His _Guide to the Pianist's Repertoire_ is a standard resource.) I would expect the pieces to be complete as per the introduction on Amazon: "All pieces are in their original form and nothing has been added or deleted unless mentioned in footnotes." (I would guess any exceptions are minor and well documented.)

I have heard some advanced pianists complain that the Alfred Masterworks series is over-edited, but I think they are excellent for learning when more guidance is beneficial. I learned the WTC from their edition where the detailed fingerings and annotations were exceedingly helpful for a striving student.


----------



## Sonata

Just having fun with "Angel of Music" from Phantom of the Opera


----------



## tdc

I warm up each day with some exercises from Bartok's Mikrokosmos Books II and III, then work for a bit on Bach's 2-part Invention in D minor, followed by the 1st Prelude from Book I WTC. Now in addition to this I've started working on a piece by Michael Nyman called _The Heart Asks Pleasure First_. It is kind of a film scoreish sounding piece, but I like it.


----------



## worov

Currently working on this :


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kontrapunctus said:


> I decided to keep working on Bach's Toccata--but not take lessons on it. If nothing else, its patterns should help build independence even if it isn't the most intellectual piece ever written.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone used this anthology? Is it any good, and are the pieces complete, not arranged or simplified? (I have an ancient anthology with Chopin's 20th Prelude, which seems to be simplified: several chords in the right hand are missing an octave.)


I don't have this anthology, but professor Maurice Hinson is such a wise and reliable editor of the standard piano repertory. I used his edition while working on Schumann's Carnaval. No simplified at all...


----------



## Guest

I just started on CPE Bach's "Solfegietto." It will take a while to get it up to tempo, but I think it will be a fun and useful piece for my development.


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> I've started working on a piece by Michael Nyman called _The Heart Asks Pleasure First_.


This piece is too difficult for me at the time being. I'm going to try out Satie's 1st Gymnopedie.


----------



## Guest

I started working on Mozart's Fantasy in D minor K.397 today. I think the hardest parts technically will be the fast runs. Of course, making the entire piece sound musical will be quite challenging! Daniil Trifonov's live performance here is certainly inspiring--glad to hear that he takes it at a fairly slow tempo!


----------



## Bettina

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just started on CPE Bach's "Solfegietto." It will take a while to get it up to tempo, but I think it will be a fun and useful piece for my development.


I love that piece! It's like the hands are chasing each other around the keyboard.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, it's fun to play. A little monotonous in texture, but the faster it goes the better it sounds! (Up to a point.) It will take a another month or two before I can play at an acceptable speed. (right now I can manage quarter notes at 66 bpm...I'm aiming for 80-88. I think the marked 108 is too fast, even if I could play it that fast!)


----------



## Bettina

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, it's fun to play. A little monotonous in texture, but the faster it goes the better it sounds! (Up to a point.) It will take a another month or two before I can play at an acceptable speed. (right now I can manage quarter notes at 66 bpm...I'm aiming for 80-88. I think the marked 108 is too fast, even if I could play it that fast!)


80-88 sounds like a good target speed. Yes, the texture is somewhat monotonous. You could try experimenting with some dynamic contrasts to make it more interesting. I like to do a crescendo on the ascending scale patterns, and a decrescendo when playing the descending passages.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> 80-88 sounds like a good target speed. Yes, the texture is somewhat monotonous. You could try experimenting with some dynamic contrasts to make it more interesting. I like to do a crescendo on the ascending scale patterns, and a decrescendo when playing the descending passages.


I enjoy reading how the sausage is being made.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I enjoy reading how the sausage is being made.


LOL! Let's have Solfeggietto sausage with Busoni ravioli. A nice meal!


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> 80-88 sounds like a good target speed. Yes, the texture is somewhat monotonous. You could try experimenting with some dynamic contrasts to make it more interesting. I like to do a crescendo on the ascending scale patterns, and a decrescendo when playing the descending passages.


Oh, I do! It definitely helps.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> LOL! Let's have Solfeggietto sausage with Busoni ravioli. A nice meal!


A fine meal to be eating on the comfortable sol-fa watching a PBS broadcast concert!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I love that piece! It's like the hands are chasing each other around the keyboard.


Sounds just like me and my first girlfriend the day we broke up. Last time I gave a girl the keys to my heart.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh, I do! It definitely helps.


As I said before : learning things each day on this site.


----------



## keymasher

Just started some shorter pieces in an effort to clean up some technical issues. Should be fun!

JS Bach
Prelude and Fugue in C#-Major, WTC 1, BWV 848
Prelude and Fugue in Eb-Major, WTC 1, BWV 852

Liszt
Transcendental Etude, Preludio, S 139, no 1

Schubert/Liszt
Erlkönig


----------



## Bettina

keymasher said:


> Just started some shorter pieces in an effort to clean up some technical issues. Should be fun!
> 
> JS Bach
> Prelude and Fugue in C#-Major, WTC 1, BWV 848
> Prelude and Fugue in Eb-Major, WTC 1, BWV 852
> 
> Liszt
> Transcendental Etude, Preludio, S 139, no 1
> 
> Schubert/Liszt
> Erlkönig


Impressive repertoire! Some highly virtuosic pieces, especially the Erlkonig (I'm too lazy to figure out how to add the umlaut over the o...) Those repeated octaves are challenging but very exciting to play! Good luck with your technical work.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Impressive repertoire! Some highly virtuosic pieces, especially the Erlkonig (I'm too lazy to figure out how to add the umlaut over the o...) Those repeated octaves are challenging but very exciting to play! Good luck with your technical work.


Let me knöw when you figure öut the umlaut situatiön. Then you can shöw me höw tö dö it töo.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Let me knöw when you figure öut the umlaut situatiön. Then you can shöw me höw tö dö it töo.


Wöw! Yöu've göt söme slick umlaut skills.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Wöw! Yöu've göt söme slick umlaut skills.


Heh! Heh! Comes from years of my parents saying " You must follow the cörfew, we provide for you!"

I see you rediscovered yørs.

Congrats on becoming a "seeñor member" here.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Heh! Heh! Comes from years of my parents saying " You must follow the cörfew, we provide for you!"
> 
> I see you rediscovered yørs.
> 
> Congrats on becoming a "seeñor member" here.


Thânks for congratulating me! I hadn't even nöticed that I had achieved that status. Am I expected to grow up and act more sërious now that I'm a seeñor mëmber?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thânks for congratulating me! I hadn't even nöticed that I had achieved that status. Am I expected to grow up and act more sërious now that I'm a seeñor mëmber?


Most folks don't seem to notice, but I have to admit, I felt a twinge in my lower back (could have said something else) the moment I got to 100 posts and arrived in TC Seeñor-länd.

Yes! No more fooling around! You must now be boring and sedate in line with your distinguished promotion!


----------



## Pugg

keymasher said:


> Just started some shorter pieces in an effort to clean up some technical issues. Should be fun!
> 
> JS Bach
> Prelude and Fugue in C#-Major, WTC 1, BWV 848
> Prelude and Fugue in Eb-Major, WTC 1, BWV 852
> 
> Liszt
> Transcendental Etude, Preludio, S 139, no 1
> 
> Schubert/Liszt
> Erlkönig


You are not making things easy for yourself. 
Good one you.


----------



## keymasher

Bettina said:


> Impressive repertoire! Some highly virtuosic pieces, especially the Erlkonig (I'm too lazy to figure out how to add the umlaut over the o...) Those repeated octaves are challenging but very exciting to play! Good luck with your technical work.


Well, if no other good comes out of me starting these pieces, at least Bettina learned how to insert an umlaut.

After 13 years of playing, (not all continuous, stupid college!), I'm finally studying with someone that can teach technique. Have only been plugging away at the pieces above for about 1-2 weeks, but they've been a lot of fun to learn so far. For me at least, the downstairs neighbors might disagree, particularly with regards to Erlkönig.


----------



## millionrainbows

I finally found Couperin's "Les Mysteriouse Barricades" in a Baroque collection, so I'm going to work on that.

Always inspired by Anthony Newman's version on Columbia LP (never put entirely on CD), that single piece available on CD as NPR collection.


----------



## millionrainbows

The original Columbia LP I referred to…it has the best "Chromatic Fantasy" I've ever heard.


----------



## Bettina

millionrainbows said:


> I finally found Couperin's "Les Mysteriouse Barricades" in a Baroque collection, so I'm going to work on that.
> 
> Always inspired by Anthony Newman's version on Columbia LP (never put entirely on CD), that single piece available on CD as NPR collection.


Great choice! I love that set of pieces by Couperin. My favorite recording of it is Angela Hewitt on piano.


----------



## tdc

I'm working on Mozart's K 545 Sonata in C (thanks for the suggestion Bettina).


----------



## Bettina

tdc said:


> I'm working on Mozart's K 545 Sonata in C (thanks for the suggestion Bettina).


I'm glad that my suggestion was helpful! Good luck with your practice. Which movement are you doing?


----------



## tdc

Bettina said:


> I'm glad that my suggestion was helpful! Good luck with your practice. Which movement are you doing?


I'm working on the first movement. I'm toying with the idea of auditioning at a conservatory next year, (slim chance I'll get accepted, but still...) in which case I will need to have that first movement memorized and perform it. I plan on learning the whole sonata if possible though, I wouldn't feel quite right about only learning the first movement of it and then going onto something else.


----------



## Sonata

Burgmueller's third progressive piece: Pastorale


----------



## Bettina

Sonata said:


> Burgmueller's third progressive piece: Pastorale


That's a nice piece. Very sweet and gentle. I like the quiet beginning with just the right hand playing alone.


----------



## shostythesnowman

I'm currently tackling Beethoven's first two piano sonatas and J.S. Bach's Prelude and Fugue in D Minor.
Also I am perfecting my "Les vent dans de la ruines" by Jacques Ibert.


----------



## Bettina

shostythesnowman said:


> I'm currently tackling Beethoven's first two piano sonatas and J.S. Bach's Prelude and Fugue in D Minor.
> Also I am perfecting my "Les vent dans de la ruines" by Jacques Ibert.


Nice group of pieces with lots of variety. Baroque, Classical and Impressionistic/Contemporary.

Are you planning to perform these pieces in a recital?


----------



## shostythesnowman

Possibly. But my next is in spring so I don't know.
I'm definitely going to be playing them in several competitions.


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> I'm working on Mozart's K 545 Sonata in C


This piece is fantastic to play, it is making me love Mozart more than ever.


----------



## Igneous01

I'm working on:

Respighis Notturno
Bach Fugue no.8 WTCI (D# minor)
Liszts Ballad Ukraine

In maintenance mode are:

Bach Fugue no.4 WTCI (C# minor)
Bach AoF Contrapunctus 14
Bach Prelude and Fugue no. 1 WTCI
Bach Prelude no. 8 WTCI (Eb minor)
Rachmaninov C# minor Prelude

On backburner (and I have doubts I'll ever finish):

Kosenko Passacaglia (I've memorized about half, but even then the technique is still too demanding for me)

It sucks trying to maintain the pieces I've already got memorized and up to speed, eventually you start to forget fingerings or phrases (but I didn't realize until now I had such a large set of works memorized)

fyi I'm not a concert pianist or anything, I'm just Joe Schmoe at a piano


----------



## Qamila

Liszt's 13th Hungarian rhapsody. I prefer to focus on one piece at a time.


----------



## Bettina

I'm sort of working on Ravel's Ondine. I've always dreamed of being able to play it, but I can never quite get motivated enough to work my way through all those arpeggios! I really should buckle down and practice it seriously. 

I already know how to play two other water pieces: Chopin's Barcarolle and Debussy's Reflets Dans L'Eau. If I can manage to learn Ondine, then I would have enough material for a recital focusing on water-themed music. My laziness is all that stands between me and my goal...


----------



## tdc

Qamila said:


> I prefer to focus on one piece at a time.


I can see how this could be efficient in some ways, but personally I've found it much easier to practice for longer durations of time when I work on multiple pieces. I generally like working on about 3-4 pieces.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Am repolishing Byrd's "Sellinger's Round" for a concert next year. Strings of thirds were clearly his party piece!


----------



## keymasher

Bettina said:


> I'm sort of working on Ravel's Ondine. I've always dreamed of being able to play it, but I can never quite get motivated enough to work my way through all those arpeggios! I really should buckle down and practice it seriously.
> 
> I already know how to play two other water pieces: Chopin's Barcarolle and Debussy's Reflets Dans L'Eau. If I can manage to learn Ondine, then I would have enough material for a recital focusing on water-themed music. My laziness is all that stands between me and my goal...


Not a piece for the faint of heart! Really enjoy Chopin's Barcarolle myself and hope to work on it some day. Might I suggest "Auf dem Wasser zu singen" by Schubert/Liszt if you wish to continue your water theme? Good luck on those arpeggios.


----------



## Bettina

keymasher said:


> Not a piece for the faint of heart! Really enjoy Chopin's Barcarolle myself and hope to work on it some day. Might I suggest "Auf dem Wasser zu singen" by Schubert/Liszt if you wish to continue your water theme? Good luck on those arpeggios.


Thanks for the suggestion! I love Liszt's transcriptions, but somehow it never occurred to me to look into that particular piece. That might be a good addition to my water program, either alongside (or instead of) the arpeggio-laden Ondine.


----------



## Valjuan

Currrently hard at work on my Senior recital rep for next semester:

Scarlatti: Sonata in E major, K. 206
Beethoven: Sonata in E major, Op. 109
Scriabin: Sonata No. 9, Op. 68 "Black Mass"
Liszt: Apres une Lecture de Dante


----------



## lextune

Valjuan said:


> Currrently had at work on my Senior recital rep for next semester:
> 
> Scarlatti: Sonata in E major, K.
> Beethoven: Sonata in E major, Op. 109
> Scriabin: Sonata No. 9, Op. 68 "Black Mass"
> Liszt: Apres une Lecture de Dante


^This is an excellent program.


----------



## Valjuan

lextune said:


> ^This is an excellent program.


I agree, I've really warmed to it as a whole. Thematically provides for some interesting pre-performance discussion...if I'm up for that! :lol:


----------



## zinc701

Hi, 

I've been working on the Mozart piano sonata #11, in A Major. I usually have one or two other pieces I'm learning at the same time, but I keep at the A Major sonata.


----------



## BlackKeys

My prof gave me Schumann's Papillons and Debussy Preludes for next semester... so excited!


----------



## Nycosim

Scriabin - Etude op. 8 no. 12 (Patetico)
Scarlatti - Sonata no. 24 in A major (K24)
CP Bach - Solfeggietto 
Rachmaninov - Prelude op. 23 no. 5 (G minor) 
Widor - Allegro (6th organ symphony), on organ

I must say I prefer the Widor's Allegro over his toccata from the 5th symphony!


----------



## Pugg

I am reading the score from the Mikado, a amateur group in my city is going to do it and want me to do the rehearsals.


----------



## Guest

Mozart's Adagio in B minor K.540. His D minor Fantasy wasn't holding my attention, so I'm giving this piece a shot. The Adagio seems to be of a similar difficulty level but has different difficulties: it has slightly busier textures in places, but it doesn't have those blindingly fast cadenzas!


----------



## KjellPrytz

I work on finding someone interested in performing this (rather simple) piano quartet:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Foceans-of-time


----------



## tdc

Still working on the Mozart Sonata, but recently I've also been working on a piano piece that I've loved for a lot of years now, its just a little piece that I find very touching:

Joaquin Rodrigo - _Siciliana_

The second movement of his _Suite Para Piano_ (1923).


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Still working on the Mozart Sonata, but recently I've also been working on a piano piece that I've loved for a lot of years now, its just a little piece that I find very touching:
> 
> Joaquin Rodrigo - _Siciliana_
> 
> The second movement of his _Suite Para Piano_ (1923).


Is his piano music as hard to play as his guitar music?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Chopin Nocturne in F major. I love to unleash the Furies in that middle section, though it's hard work to play well.


----------



## tdc

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is his piano music as hard to play as his guitar music?


This particular piece is not that bad actually, but the first movement of the suite (Preludio) has a Ravellian flavor to it that sounds very difficult to my ears.

Until I've attempted more of these pieces it is hard to say.


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> This particular piece is not that bad actually


Maybe should've added 'so far' to that sentence, I've noticed there does happen to be a chord that requires a stretch of a major tenth in the left hand. The tempo is not very fast though so I think it will be do-able for me. I'm not giving up!


----------



## Guest

I can easily reach a 10th, so that, at least, wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## tdc

Kontrapunctus said:


> I can easily reach a 10th, so that, at least, wouldn't be a problem!


You could probably handle this piece then, but one similarity I've found with the guitar music is it does have a number of dense chords that require awkward fingerings.

I love Rodrigo's use of harmony.


----------



## tdc

The first prelude in Book I of Bach's Well-Tempered clavier seems a rather simple and short piece (for Bach), but its lack of repetition makes it surprisingly difficult to memorize! 

I've been working on it much longer than some other short pieces I play like Satie's Gymnopedie No. 1 and way longer than Rodrigo's Siciliana, and the latter two pieces I memorized right away.

Still don't quite have that prelude memorized.


----------



## clavichorder

Working on Idylle by Emmanuel Chabrier.


----------



## jailhouse

Im about 4 months into learning piano. Ive been a electric bass/guitar player for like 13 years tho.

Just learned the Debussy prelude Des Pas Sur La Neige yesterday. Heres an early attempt


__
https://soundcloud.com/michael-kagan%2Fdes-pas-sur-la-neige


----------



## Bettina

Recently, I've been playing some piano transcriptions of symphonies by Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, Dvorak and others. This is the only way that I, as a pianist, can experience the orchestral repertoire from a performer's standpoint. (I must admit, I'm totally going through a phase of symphonic-instrument-envy right now! )


----------



## Guest

I'm bravely attempting the Aria from Bach's "Goldberg Variations." It's not especially hard from a purely fingering standpoint, but accurately playing the ornaments is challenging for me.


----------



## Steve M

Re-woodshedding Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata. My now deceased teacher would be happy I'm practicing it 1/2 speed to get it back under my fingers so I can avoid " flirtations with neighborly notes" as he would put it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Practising a 10 minute mini-programme on the piano which I'll be performing at a Baroque concert later this year to help raise funds for a local early music group which does great work with children and adults who have special needs. I'm not playing anything technically knotty as I won't have enough time meanwhile to work it up to concert standard, and the whole thing's just a bit of fun anyway: Bach (Prelude in F sharp from Bk.1 of the 48 and Sarabande from French Suite no.1 in D minor) and Scarlatti Sonata in A major K322.


----------



## Pugg

Schubert : Part songs , could be I have to accompany this piece again very soon.


----------



## quietfire

Currently working Bach inventions and the easier pieces of French suites.

Going to start on WTC soon.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Hey, just found this forum. Last thing I worked on was the Appasionata first movement. Problem is I rarely learn to play it decently before I move on to something else.


----------



## Bettina

Phil loves classical said:


> Hey, just found this forum. Last thing I worked on was the Appasionata first movement. Problem is I rarely learn to play it decently before I move on to something else.


I'm pretty much the same way...I prefer reading through lots of pieces, rather than perfecting one or two pieces. The only thing that forces me to polish a piece is when I have a performance coming up.  That might work for you: if you want to motivate yourself to spend more time with a piece, then maybe you should arrange some type of recital/performance opportunity for yourself.


----------



## Steve M

Since my personal website is getting a serious face-lift soon, I'm woodshedding pieces I used to completely own in preparation for a couple video shoots - Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata, The Minute Waltz, Rachmaninoff's Prelude in C# minor, and perhaps Chopin's Bb minor Scherzo, although it will be the toughest to get back under my fingers.


----------



## keymasher

Working on a short recital program to get back in the saddle after a number of years. Here's what I'm thinking so far.

JS Bach, WTC 1, D-Major P & F, BWV 850
JS Bach, WTC 1, Eb-Major P & F, BWV 852
Haydn, E-minor Sonata, HOB XVI/34
Schubert, Impromptu, Op 90, No 3
Schubert/Liszt, Erlkönig

Thoughts? The idea was to try to put together about 30-35 minutes worth of music. I haven't given a solo recital in about 10 years. I want to keep it relatively light, but still provide some fireworks.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I wouldn't call the Gothic macabre of "Erlkönig" light! If you can play that, what about Liszt's transcription of Schumann's "Widmung" instead?


----------



## keymasher

Animal the Drummer said:


> I wouldn't call the Gothic macabre of "Erlkönig" light! If you can play that, what about Liszt's transcription of Schumann's "Widmung" instead?


Wow, I was completely unfamiliar with that piece, and really enjoyed it. Thank you for the recommendation! Maybe for a future recital.

I learned Erlkönig recently and it went okay. The second Erlkönig verse starting in C never really got up to snuff and that'll definitely need to be fixed if this is to get up to performance level, but at least the notes are in the head. Luckily, this will just be for friends and family, so I'd imagine the crowd to be pretty forgiving. Working on the Haydn has seemed to really help that piece, too. My issues with it generally came from throwing too much weight down on the repeated notes. Approaching it with a lighter touch cultivated from playing Haydn has seemed to really help.


----------



## tdc

I'm currently working on:

Bach - 2 part Invention No. 2 in C minor (trying to learn all the 2 part inventions, I can do the 1st and 4th so far)
Ravel - Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte 

I've memorized the first couple of pages of Mozart's k 545 and still practice that section but am not going any farther in the piece at the moment.


----------



## EdwardBast

Not sure all of these count as "working on." Some I am just trying to keep under my fingers and in my memory. Others I'm currently butchering 

Schumann: "Des Abends" and "Aufschwung" from Phantasiestücke, Op. 12
Debussy: "Les sons et les parfumes tournent dans l'air du soir" (Prelude, Bk. 1, IV)
Beethoven: Sonata Op 2. #1, Largo e mesto from Op. 10 #3
Prokofiev: Pastoral Sonatina
Schubert: Sonata in A ("Little")
Brahms: Opus 118 no. 2


----------



## Bettina

EdwardBast said:


> Not sure all of these count as "working on." Some I am just trying to keep under my fingers and in my memory. Others I'm currently butchering
> 
> Schumann: "Des Abends" and "Aufschwung" from Phantasiestücke, Op. 12
> Debussy: "Les sons et les parfumes tournent dans l'air du soir" (Prelude, Bk. 1, IV)
> Beethoven: Sonata Op 2. #1, Largo e mesto from Op. 10 #3
> Prokofiev: Pastoral Sonatina
> Schubert: Sonata in A ("Little")
> Brahms: Opus 118 no. 2


That's quite an impressive repertoire! Do any of these tie into your scholarly projects, or is this a separate endeavor? I personally often like to practice pieces that I'm currently analyzing, but I know that other theorists/musicologists like to keep the two domains fairly separate.


----------



## EdwardBast

Bettina said:


> That's quite an impressive repertoire! Do any of these tie into your scholarly projects, or is this a separate endeavor? I personally often like to practice pieces that I'm currently analyzing, but I know that other theorists/musicologists like to keep the two domains fairly separate.


The only work I'm likely to write about on that list is the Largo e mesto from Op. 10 #3 (one of my favorite movements by Beethoven). The Schumann, Prokofiev and Brahms I am working up for the first time. The others I played in the past and am now "reviving."

The works in which I have a scholarly interest, or about which I've already written, are mostly ones I wouldn't be able to play. But I would if I could.


----------



## Pugg

On Schubert's Part songs, my mother group got another invite to perform later this year and I am playing the piano.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> On Schubert's Part songs, my mother group got another invite to perform later this year and I am playing the piano.


Your lucky that there are no Guitar parts


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your lucky that there are no Guitar parts


If only Schubert life would heve been longer, who knows.


----------



## LarryShone

I'm at a very beginner level because I am learning to read music. I normally play everything by ear but I felt it was time to bite the bullet and learn to read from a book.
This is a piece I'm working on called Gavotte, even tho it doesn't begin on the 3rd beat.


----------



## Rossiniano

Mozart Piano Sonata no. 12 K 432. I prefer the first edition version vs. the less elaborate autigraph. Most of the differences effect the second movement, but the small tweaks in the outer movements are improvements as well. The last movement is a bit tricky, but it is falling into place.


----------



## Sonata

Burgmueller's Arabesque


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Rossiniano said:


> Mozart Piano Sonata no. 12 K 432. I prefer the first edition version vs. the less elaborate autigraph. Most of the differences effect the second movement, but the small tweaks in the outer movements are improvements as well. The last movement is a bit tricky, but it is falling into place.


My favourite Mozart sonata. Small point: it's K*3*32 - you never know when you might need the details for a recital programme.


----------



## keymasher

Rossiniano said:


> Mozart Piano Sonata no. 12 K 432. I prefer the first edition version vs. the less elaborate autigraph. Most of the differences effect the second movement, but the small tweaks in the outer movements are improvements as well. The last movement is a bit tricky, but it is falling into place.


A personal favorite of mine as well. Best of luck on your progress!


----------



## Minori Aiko

Chopin's Waltz in A minor B. 150


----------



## Guest

After a brief and unsatisfying trip to the guitar, I've going back to the piano and working on my "repertoire":

1) Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata first movement

2) Chopin's Prelude No. 20

3) Bach's Invention No.1

3) CPE Bach's "Solfeggietto"

Next up, Brahms' Sarabande No.2 or possibly Rachmaninov's Musical Moment No.5 unless my teacher thinks it too hard!


----------



## immisk

I'm working on Shosty's Preludes and Fugues, no. 5 right now. 

And Grieg's Lyric pieces, op. 13 & op. 38 because I wanted something I could play over and over and use as a sort of meditation. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rasa

Currently learning Chopin's étude on 6ths, his second ballade and reworking Liszt's Gnomenreigen.


----------



## djmenglish

I’m preparing some combination of the following Pieces for a concert:

Chopin- Nocturne #1 in Ab
Ravel - Le Tambeau de Couperin (Forlane)
Bach - Italian Concerto, 1st movement
Schumann Arabesque in F
Debussy - Rhapsody 
Schubert - Impromptu (Three Pieces #2)
Chopin - Ballade #3
Albeniz - Spanish Pieces 
Granados - Goyesca (La Maja ò El Reseiñor)
Debussy - Ballade 

I’ll pair it down to about six pieces with one or two as an encore.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Fantasy in D minor and Brahms Sarabande No.2 in B minor. I recently bought a Yamaha P115 digital piano so I can wear headphones and endlessly repeat a passage without driving my wife crazy! (She swears it doesn't bother her, but I feel very self-conscious while learning a piece.)


----------



## keymasher

Finally time to tackle some new music! Had a lesson recently, and this is what we landed on.

Debussy - Reflets dans l'eau
Liszt - Ballade No. 2 in b minor
Chopin - Etude in g-sharp minor, op 25, no 6

We'll see about the Chopin. That piece is something I've wanted to try for some time now, but had until only recently seemed impossible. Wanted to try and take a stab at it. Even if I'm getting in over my head, attempting it should at least help improve my technique. Right?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Not necessarily. TBH I'm not normally a fan of trying to play something which is way beyond one's current technical level. If your teacher's happy to take you through it I guess that that's OK, but please make sure you follow his or her instructions to the letter.


----------



## keymasher

Animal the Drummer said:


> Not necessarily. TBH I'm not normally a fan of trying to play something which is way beyond one's current technical level. If your teacher's happy to take you through it I guess that that's OK, but please make sure you follow his or her instructions to the letter.


Thank you for your input, and I hear you. I've definitely made peace with the possibility that I may have to take some time off from working on it and then come back to it before it gets to anywhere near performance level. Knowing I would be wanting to study this, I have spent several months doing prep work for this piece such as working on four-note trills, scales in thirds and chromatic scales in minor thirds. All of which has definitely seemed to help.

Over the past year, my technique has been almost completely dug up and replanted. I used to deal with persistent pain in my right wrist from playing piano and being at a computer all day for work. After a lot of careful retraining, I'm practicing more, and playing more demanding repertoire without any issues today. Kind of why attempting op 25 no 6 is so important to me. It kind of represents the reward for all the work to overcome those issues I dealt with earlier. With that said though, yes, I am all too familiar with the damages attempting something beyond one's technical capacity can cause, but I feel as if I've gotten my technical issues resolved sufficiently enough so that the study of this piece will be a rewarding experience.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Sounds good. Go for it then, and the very best of luck to you.


----------



## keymasher

Animal the Drummer said:


> Sounds good. Go for it then, and the very best of luck to you.


I appreciate that. I'll take all the luck I can get!


----------



## Rasa

Pretty cool to see this thread is still going. And I did never learn to play that Debussy étude...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rasa said:


> Pretty cool to see this thread is still going. And I did never learn to play that Debussy étude...


Welcome back! :clap:


----------



## tdc

Rasa said:


> Pretty cool to see this thread is still going. And I did never learn to play that Debussy étude...


Congratulations on a great thread. I hope you eventually learn that Debussy étude. But if I recall correctly you were more focused on Chopin and Bach.


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ La plus que lente*

By request... but I am enjoying it more and more. The offset rhythms in the right and left hands remind me of Schumann -- in particular, the last section of _Kreisleriana_. Devilish to memorize but beautifully destabilizing when mastered.

With limited time, I am spending most of my keyboard hours with the WTC, revisiting old favorites, and reading new things for fun...


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> I'm currently working on:
> Bach - 2 part Invention No. 2 in C minor (trying to learn all the 2 part inventions, I can do the 1st and 4th so far)
> Ravel - Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte


I'm still working on this stuff, but I've decided once I finish up with the Ravel I'm going to try the first piece of Brahms OP. 119. When I'm done with the 2 part inventions I'm going to try Bach's prelude and fugue in G minor from book I of the WTC.

I may also try out some of Grieg's Lyric Pieces.


----------



## eugeneonagain

tdc said:


> I'm still working on this stuff, but I've decided once I finish up with the Ravel I'm going to try the first piece of Brahms OP. 119. When I'm done with the 2 part inventions I'm going to try Bach's prelude and fugue in G minor from book I of the WTC.
> 
> I may also try out some of Grieg's Lyric Pieces.


Interesting for me because I've just recently gone through Book 1 of Grieg's Lyric Pieces. I have books 1, 2 and 3 in old Peters Editions.

Starting a few months back I tried (again) the 2nd intermezzo from Brahms's op.117. After six weeks of practice I decided to record my playing for critical listening purposes. I disappointed myself; it sounded mechanical in places and I hit a couple of glaringly wrong notes that I didn't even notice while playing. I'll push on.


----------



## tdc

Bach's 2-part invention in F minor is a pain. Sometimes the guy used so many notes outside of the home key, I'm not sure the use of a key signature was even necessary.


----------



## caters

Bach:

Toccata and Fugue in D minor piano transcription
Fugue in C major from WTC(only fugue I have from the WTC)

Plan to learn by Bach:
Fugue in C minor from WTC(most common fugue I hear other than the Toccata and Fugue in D minor and Little Fugue in G minor)

Mozart:
Eine Kleine Nachtmusic piano transcription
Symphony no. 40 piano transcription

Beethoven:
Pathetique sonata(most tricky part is the dynamics)
Moonlight sonata movs. 2 and 3
Turkish March piano transcription

Chopin:
Minute Waltz
Grande Valse Brilliante op. 18
Funeral March from Piano Sonata no. 2
Prelude in A major


----------



## Doctuses

Currently I'm learning Mvmt 2 of Beethoven's Appassionata, such a beautiful Db theme. I liken it to what Liszt said about the middle movement of 'Moonlight' sonata, "a flower between two chasms". Like the Moonlight, both are in Db which is a rare key for Beethoven; he has no Db major mood per se, as opposed to his Ab and Eb Major moods. It seems to me that when Beethoven reserves Db as the home key for a movement it's meant to convey serenity, calmness, and peace.


----------



## Guest

I just started Beethoven's "Pathetique" Sonata 2nd movement yesterday. I haven't played piano for nearly a year (went back to guitar for a while), so it might be a bit of a challenge. My teacher says it's a great piece for balancing melody and accompaniment played with one hand. I'll have my first lesson on it next Monday.


----------



## Guest

Just finished:
-Brahms, Intermezzo in Bflat minor op117 no2
-Faure, Barcarolle no6 in Eflat major

Now working on:
-Bach, C minor prelude and fugue (bk. 1)
-Brahms, Capriccio in B minor op76 no2


----------



## tdc

I'm working on the Minuet from Rodrigo's Suite for Piano, and also the first fugue in Book I of Bach's WTC.


----------



## Jaro

Wow, some of the pieces you work on are amazing. I need to be patient though, since my piano journey has just started (few months back), I am working right now on first part of "For Elise". Link to my video below:




Any comments about mistakes I do more then welcome  Thanks a lot in advance 

I am working right now hard as well on the scales (2 octaves). I need to tell you, by practicing them, I am learning a lot note reading, somehow


----------



## flamencosketches

Working on these few pieces:

Kuhlau's Sonatina in C major, Op.20 No.1

Chopin's Prélude in E minor, Op.28 No.4

Debussy's Golliwog's Cakewalk, from Children's Corner

All are giving me a hard time, but all are really fun to play (safe for a few annoying passages in the Chopin... there is one bar I've been stuck on for weeks :lol: )


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

Just finished:

*Ravel's Alborada Del Gracioso from Miroirs* (so fun to play)
*Ravel's Une Barque sur L'Ocean from Miroirs* (equally fun to play and listen to)
(both terrific pieces with SO much color - I may finish out the set if I check some other pieces off my lis(z)t)

Working on now:

*Shostakovich Sonata no.2 in B minor op.61* (a rather neglected but brilliant piano work)
*Chopin's Piano Concerto no.2 in F minor, op.21* (my favorite piano concerto, though I recognize perhaps not the best one)

Really want to start playing:

*Any Prokofiev Sonata* (I've done 4 and 2, really want to learn 8)
*Any Scriabin Sonata or Vers la Flamme* (Sofronitsky's 2 and Richter's 5 have made those my favorites, but 7 is good too)
*Prokofiev's Piano Concerto no.2 in G minor, op.16* (Don't think I'll ever have the skill set to play this in the near future, but I've hopefully got a long life ahead of me)


----------



## flamencosketches

If I ever get to the point where I can learn one Scriabin or Ravel piece in my life I'll be happy.


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

flamencosketches said:


> If I ever get to the point where I can learn one Scriabin or Ravel piece in my life I'll be happy.


Keep working towards it! I'm lucky enough to be in a stage of life where I have few responsibilities, but I can imagine how difficult it might be to set up a practice schedule with a full time job. My advice would be to not focus too much on technique - though it is still important, it naturally comes with musicality (phrasing things correctly often makes tricky sections much easier to play). Don't lose the music in the notes, especially with composers like Ravel and Scriabin, where the impression of the music created through broad textures and phrasing is what matters most.


----------



## Rasa

Learning Chopin's 1st ballade, because apparently I can't sit still long enough for anything other than Chopin. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stop hiding away, Rasa! I appreciate your time is precious but please drop in a bit more often.


----------



## Guest

The Aria from Bach's Goldberg Variations. Those frickin' trills/ornaments...they aren't physically hard to play, just hard to get the timing right. (At least for an early intermediate player.) I've decided to cut off my nails and put my guitar away for a while and resume lessons next week. With a more focused approach, I hope to make better progress.


----------



## Jaro

Hi,
It would be great to say I am working on something even close to what you are working now, but I am not there yet with my piano skills... but I am moving forward. I still need to practice basics and just for fun easy pieces I am able to play. But I am step by step going there where many of you are right now. 
So, nothing to be really exited about but I am working on simplified version of Hallelujah:





If you have any comments about mistakes I am doing I am more then open to get them from you, since you have much more experience.

Thanks.


----------



## tdc

I'm working on D. Scarlatti's k 32. It's one of his less difficult sonatas.


----------



## Schoenberg

I started a couple of weeks ago learning Beethoven's 31st sonata. It's a lot easier than I expected, so much so that I would consider it much easier than even some of his sonatas that are considered "beginner" sonatas such as the opus 2 set and pathetique. Since fugues come along really nicely I have been mainly focusing on the 1st movement which I have gotten around 75% of the way, but I have also been working on the 3rd movement, though not as much and I have learned about 50 percent of the movement. The 2nd movement will probably be where the real challenge is, especially the second section.


----------



## flamencosketches

Schoenberg said:


> I started a couple of weeks ago learning Beethoven's 31st sonata. It's a lot easier than I expected, so much so that I would consider it much easier than even some of his sonatas that are considered "beginner" sonatas such as the opus 2 set and pathetique. Since fugues come along really nicely I have been mainly focusing on the 1st movement which I have gotten around 75% of the way, but I have also been working on the 3rd movement, though not as much and I have learned about 50 percent of the movement. The 2nd movement will probably be where the real challenge is, especially the second section.


Enjoy. That sounds like an awesome piece to play.

I've been learning Bach's C major invention. I recently learned the first piece from Schumann's Kinderszenen and Chopin's C minor Prélude. Obviously, I am a beginner.


----------



## Rasa

Working on Ginastera's Danzas Argentinas and Rzewski's Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues.


----------



## mikeh375

Having to learn a load of music hall sing-a-longs, things like Down at the old Bull and Bush, My Old man, Lilly of the Laguna, Lambeth Walk, etc.etc...about 30 songs in total...that'll teach me to volunteer to play piano for a gig at the village hall, let that be a lesson to you all. 
Driving the wife (and myself) nuts with the practice and missing Chopin.


----------



## chu42

Liszt Reminiscences de Don Juan

Chopin Etude 10-2, 25-6

Beethoven Sonata No.27

Schumann Toccata

Kapustin Etude No.1


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

chu42 said:


> Liszt Reminiscences de Don Juan
> 
> Chopin Etude 10-2, 25-6
> 
> Beethoven Sonata No.27
> 
> Schumann Toccata
> 
> Kapustin Etude No.1


Nice, at least four of the six are among the most technically demanding pieces in the cannon... Could you post your playing when you're ready?


----------



## rice

I worked through the first movement of Rachmaninoff's piano sonata no.2 but haven't play it for a long time I think most of it is gone now. Gotta pick it back up and soldier on to the other movements.
Went through first few pages of his op.23 no.5 prelude but too lazy to finish the rest.


----------



## chu42

BiscuityBoyle said:


> Nice, at least four of the six are among the most technically demanding pieces in the cannon... Could you post your playing when you're ready?


Haha, I've posted before but not on this site. I do have part of a Hungarian Rhapsody on Youtube and I'm working on getting a good Toccata recording after I move into my university (my phone isn't great with sound and my current piano is out of tune and missing strings). Don Juan and Chopin will have to wait, lol.

You can listen to my madman rendition of part of Schumann's Toccata though. Don't have the resources to put a nice, artful, rendition yet.


----------



## Guest

I'm working my way through Mendelssohn's Songs without Words (a lot of them make great church preludes, which is what I'm learning them for). Currently playing op. 62 no. 1 "May Breezes."


----------



## mikeh375

As the season will soon be upon us, I thought I'd start on this.......






Hands jumping everywhere at present...slowly.


----------



## DeepR

After a very long break from piano playing (for no particular reason) I started playing again. A little bit every day and I'm enjoying it a lot. 
Today I can only play the beginning of every little piece I used to play by heart. Which is frustrating to say the least. But I know it will come back to me, once I gradually "relearn" these pieces.
The first one I started working on, again, is Scriabin's Etude Op. 2 No. 1. Wonderful piece. I'm going to give it everything I've got and once I'm done I'll make a recording of it.
I've been playing keyboard/synthesizer and digital piano for longer periods of time throughout my life and I think I can achieve a lot, if I set my mind to it. Sadly, playing well on a digital piano doesn't necessarily translate to being able to play well on an accoustic piano.


----------



## tdc

mikeh375 said:


> As the season will soon be upon us, I thought I'd start on this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands jumping everywhere at present...slowly.


A nice piece, but this arrangement is a little bit too complex for my taste (the first 52 seconds or so I love). It looks very difficult!


----------



## mikeh375

tdc said:


> A nice piece, but this arrangement is a little bit too complex for my taste (the first 52 seconds or so I love). It looks very difficult!


It is tricky tdc. I'm getting there with it, but haven't practiced as much as I would like to on it. It took a while to work out what's going where and at what point with the tune and counter melodies in the left and right hands, so it's now just a question of slowly ramping up the bpm and not screwing up the stride leaps.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to play Berg's Sonata No.1. Man, the densely contrapuntal writing and rhythmic complexities are quite daunting. It's such a beautiful piece though, so I shall try to persevere.


----------



## mikeh375

Ploughing my way through these little gems.....


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Piano:

Chopin- Ballade No. 1 (kinda, sorta...)
Debussy- Suite Bergamasque
Brahms- 3 Intermezzi Op. 117
Haydn- Sonata in D Major H. XVI No. 37

Organ:

Buxtehude- Prelude, Fugue, and Chaconne in C Major
Bach- Little Prelude and Fugue in F Major
Lemmens- Fanfare in D
Liszt- Adagio in D Flat


----------



## mikeh375

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Piano:
> 
> Chopin- Ballade No. 1 (kinda, sorta...)
> Debussy- Suite Bergamasque
> Brahms- 3 Intermezzi Op. 117
> Haydn- Sonata in D Major H. XVI No. 37


I've done the Debussy and Brahms, but not the Haydn or Chopin. Of the Ballades I've only done the Aflat major and the F minor. I never quite got the last few pages of the F minor up to the tempo I wanted though, perhaps I'll revisit that sometime and get frustrated again.

Good luck with the first Ballade.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

mikeh375 said:


> I've done the Debussy and Brahms, but not the Haydn or Chopin. Of the Ballades I've only done the Aflat major and the F minor. I never quite got the last few pages of the F minor up to the tempo I wanted though, perhaps I'll revisit that sometime and get frustrated again.
> 
> Good luck with the first Ballade.


Thanks! This Ballade was the first classical piece I ever fell in love with, so it's sort of been a pipe dream for me to learn it once I felt I had some semblance of requisite technical skills to tackle it. I actually don't find the infamous Allegro Con Fuoco coda the hardest part of the piece- that would be that central waltz portion with all those crazy LH leaps and RH runs. Lots of rhythmic finagling going on there. It doesn't help that when I play a Chopin waltz, I usually cheat on the LH because I don't care for the octave-plus leaps! I would recommend the Haydn for a nice, relatively simple Classical Era piece with some beautiful tunes. The middle movement is a dark pearl of a sarabande. I honestly prefer Haydn's sonatas by a country mile to Mozart's.


----------



## marijke

I'm new to TalkClassical, hi!

I'm working on finishing a Mozart sonata - k 457 that I'm performing for people in March. I've never finished an entire sonata, I've historically been a pretty casual pianist, but I've become much more committed in recent years. 

I never loved Mozart until I started playing the sonatas, now I'm completely addicted. It used to be everything I loved to play was dark and romantic (Brahms, Chopin, Debussy), but the tide has turned : ) There's no joy like playing Mozart well.


----------



## marijke

I'm new to TalkClassical, hi!

I'm working on finishing a Mozart sonata - k 457 that I'm performing for people in March. I've never finished an entire sonata, I've historically been a pretty casual pianist, but I've become much more committed in recent years. 

I never loved Mozart until I started playing the sonatas, now I'm completely addicted. It used to be everything I loved to play was dark and romantic (Brahms, Chopin, Debussy), but the tide has turned : ) There's no joy like playing Mozart well.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

marijke said:


> I'm new to TalkClassical, hi!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Mozart sonata - k 457 that I'm performing for people in March. I've never finished an entire sonata, I've historically been a pretty casual pianist, but I've become much more committed in recent years.
> 
> I never loved Mozart until I started playing the sonatas, now I'm completely addicted. It used to be everything I loved to play was dark and romantic (Brahms, Chopin, Debussy), but the tide has turned : ) There's no joy like playing Mozart well.


Welcome to the forums! I totally agree with your last statement- getting the proper touch, voicing, and phrasing in Mozart is arguably harder than playing all the right notes in a Liszt or Rachmaninoff piece. K457 is one of my favorite Mozart sonatas, foreshadowing in many ways Beethoven's Pathetique. If you're in search of another relatively long Mozart piece to learn, I recommend the C Minor Fantasia.


----------



## marijke

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Welcome to the forums! I totally agree with your last statement- getting the proper touch, voicing, and phrasing in Mozart is arguably harder than playing all the right notes in a Liszt or Rachmaninoff piece. K457 is one of my favorite Mozart sonatas, foreshadowing in many ways Beethoven's Pathetique. If you're in search of another relatively long Mozart piece to learn, I recommend the C Minor Fantasia.


I noodle a bit on the fantasia sometimes, it's a good one! I love the andantino.

Recently I break up practicing 457 with 333... do a little shift to the majors. Or I'll work in some Skriabin to really shift to a different plane of existence.


----------



## marijke

Committing to daily practice was certainly half of the recipe for enjoying Mozart; investing in a nice piano was the other half.


----------



## Rasa

Chopin's Op. 25 n. 11 (etudes I can play, unlike Debussy)
Bach's Italian concerto
Liszt's Benediction.


----------



## Score reader

Bach's Invention No.4 and Prelude No. 10 in E Minor (BWV 855) after not having touched them for close to a decade.


----------



## Guest

After taking some time off from the piano, I'm getting Mozart's D minor Fantasia (lots of Mozart here recently!) back under my fingers. My next piece will either be the Prelude from Shostakovich's Prelude & Fugue no.24 or Schubert's Allegretto D.915. Yeah, I know, two entirely different worlds!


----------



## chrismaninoff

Currently working on the Schubert "big" A minor sonata and "little" A major sonata (Who comes up with these sizes? XD)
Bach Partita no. 2 in C minor
A recital of cello and piano rep
Arensky piano trio 
Ligeti "Desordre"
Chopin Etude op. 10 no. 1

And a sonata I commissioned from a local composer!


----------



## AlexPlaysDotOrg

Schumann - Arabesque - Op. 18

Chopin - Revolutionary Etude

Chopin - Ballade No 2


----------



## AlexPlaysDotOrg

Ahhhh... Love the Italian Concerto!


----------



## consuono

I have another week or so before I go back to work, so I'm going to work on Debussy's Estampes, some assorted Satie and also the first and fourth of Bach's Partitas.


----------



## Rasa

Still working on Benediction de Dieu, also studying Beethoven's 7th sonata in D major.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rasa said:


> Still working on Benediction de Dieu, also studying Beethoven's 7th sonata in D major.


Is that Liszt as insanely hard as it sounds?


----------



## mikeh375

consuono said:


> I have another week or so before I go back to work, so I'm going to work on Debussy's Estampes, some assorted Satie and also the first and fourth of Bach's Partitas.


I've been on the French and English Suites for a few weeks and the 2nd Partita. I can't get enough of Papa at present.


----------



## Guest

I'm either brave, foolhardy, or both, but I'm taking a stab at the Bach-Busoni Chaconne. Parts are brutal, just brutal. Time will tell if this is going to work.


----------



## Turangalîla

flamencosketches said:


> Is that Liszt as insanely hard as it sounds?


I learned that piece last year, and it seems very difficult at first, but once you have all the notes in your fingers it is pretty easy sailing. The most difficult part is not technical, it is just holding together the 19-ish-minute long piece in a way that is effective-you can't rush through it, nor can you be too precious, and it is a very fine balance. This last element takes a long time to really begin to settle properly.


----------



## Turangalîla

I have a great deal of repertoire on the go right now, as I'm trying to learn a lot of music for future recitals while simultaneously keeping up old music for other things! Here is the stuff I am performing at some point within the next few weeks (some from memory, some with the score):

Froberger - Toccata II in D minor
Bach - French suite 5 in G major
Haydn - Sonata in C major Hob. XVI:50
Beethoven - Sonatas op. 28, 31/1, & 101
Schumann - Kinderszenen
Chopin - Mazurkas op. 59
Brahms - Pieces op. 118
Liszt - A few short late works
Ravel - Le tombeau de Couperin
Poulenc - A few Improvisations, Histoire de Babar
Scriabin - Vers la flamme
Ives - The Celestial Railroad
Hétu - Variations op. 8


----------



## flamencosketches

Turangalîla said:


> I have a great deal of repertoire on the go right now, as I'm trying to learn a lot of music for future recitals while simultaneously keeping up old music for other things! Here is the stuff I am performing at some point within the next few weeks (some from memory, some with the score):
> 
> Froberger - Toccata II in D minor
> Bach - French suite 5 in G major
> Haydn - Sonata in C major Hob. XVI:50
> Beethoven - Sonatas op. 28, 31/1, & 101
> Schumann - Kinderszenen
> Chopin - Mazurkas op. 59
> Brahms - Pieces op. 118
> Liszt - A few short late works
> Ravel - Le tombeau de Couperin
> Poulenc - A few Improvisations, Histoire de Babar
> Scriabin - Vers la flamme
> Ives - The Celestial Railroad
> Hétu - Variations op. 8


I can play a few of the Kinderszenen. It's some of my favorite stuff to play. Unfortunately just about everything else of Schumann's work is well beyond me.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Right now I’m attempting the daunting and very likely futile task of learning the Goldberg Variations. I got through Variations 1 and 2 pretty smoothly, but Variation 3 requires some tricky voicing and fingerwork. And the hand-crossing adds a new dimension to some of the faster variations which I otherwise don’t find terribly difficult. I have the long-term goal of getting the whole thing to performance level within a couple years, so hopefully... If nothing else, playing the music gives me incredible joy, so I guess I should be content with that.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Right now I'm attempting the daunting and very likely futile task of learning the Goldberg Variations. I got through Variations 1 and 2 pretty smoothly, but Variation 3 requires some tricky voicing and fingerwork. And the hand-crossing adds a new dimension to some of the faster variations which I otherwise don't find terribly difficult. I have the long-term goal of getting the whole thing to performance level within a couple years, so hopefully... If nothing else, playing the music gives me incredible joy, so I guess I should be content with that.


That's badass. I can play the Aria, and not well, but that's it. I hope to learn the complete variations sometime in my life, maybe in 10 years.


----------



## tdc

Some stuff I'm working on:

Ravel: Prelude
Brahms: Op. 118 no.2
Bach: Menuet and Trio in B minor from French Suite no. 3

A bunch of scales, chords and arpeggios from the Brown Scale Book


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

tdc said:


> Some stuff I'm working on:
> 
> Ravel: Prelude
> Brahms: Op. 118 no.2
> Bach: Menuet and Trio in B minor from French Suite no. 3
> 
> *A bunch of scales, chords and arpeggios from the Brown Scale Book*


I work on those almost every day


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bach - Inventions 1 and 8
Bach - WTC book 1, Prelude and Fugue in C minor


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bach's Prelude in A minor in WTC Book 2, and Ravel's Fairy Garden. I'm still practicising Debussy's Pagodes, Reverie. I feel I've got Bartok's Chromatic Study No. 3 of Mikrokosmos vol 6 pretty well (in my low standards).


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Rachmaninov Prelude in E flat.
Mozart Sonata in D for two pianos, K448. My teacher thought it would be nice to play duets, but blanched when I asked for this.


----------



## 8j1010

*Pachelbel: Aria and 6 Variations in D Minor 
*Another Pachelbel: 10th Fugue on the Magnificat Primi Toni (I'm trying to get into fugues and other contrapuntal forms and I picked this one because it's easy to play :lol
Bach: Invention No.1 (also so I can get into counterpoint, although I'm not a fan of Bach's keyboard works)
Beethoven: Sonata No.12 1st Movement
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre (for solo piano (Cramer))
*Kuhnau: Suite in B Minor from Neuer Clavier-Ubung (specifically the Praeludium and Gigue)
Another Kuhnau: Sonata Sesta from Frische Clavier Fruchte

Bold *means that I've been playing this for a long time, but I don't have it completely learned and I'd like to get it perfect. For some reason all I could think of was Pachelbel and Kuhnau . I'm not learning all these pieces at once right now, for example right now I'm working on Pachelbel Aria Prima, and Beethoven 12th Sonata.


----------



## lisaclassical

I can identify with this. I had learned the Variations with some flaws, but then abandoned them to develop new repertoire. But, then returned to have to re-learn again. I feel like Bach is like figure skating. . .no room for flaws, so intricate. Right now, have been working on the BMV 974 in d minor, which I really love! The Well tempered clavier, book 1. Goldberg Variations is a long term project. I just joined this forum, hoping to get more motivated, as my practicing has fallen off lately. Bach is always a wonder. . when discovering new pieces. Just genius.


----------



## lisaclassical

Was regularly keeping up with Ravel Jeux D'eau, but not lately. Actively, been working on Liszt La Campanella, Bach concerto, and Well tempered Clavier no. 2, 3, 4, preludes and fugues, Beethoven Tempest. Keep trying to refine emotively Chopin Nocturne in C sharp minor., as well as a couple of other nocturnes.


----------



## lisaclassical

Daily, working through each scale, major, and relative, harmonic minor and all arpeggios. I developed some exercises added in each key to develop dexterity. I am wondering if I am just spending all my practice time on these. Takes about an hour and a half. Then work on a warm up piece, Bach, prelude, fugue #2. chopin opus 10 no. 3. . .still having difficulty with the 6ths passage. This is life long isn't it? No piece is ever truly totally perfected... . sigh. . .


----------



## lisaclassical

How do you work through your repertoire? I was wondering how long you typically practice. I have developed a repertoire and was practicing 30 hours a week, but am down now to about 15-20 hours, so some of pieces are sitting, developing negative habit strength with my reluctance to return to them. I am wondering how other people deal with this. Is it better to be structured or to go with your interests? Seems that motivation follows a path of its own?


----------



## Krummhorn

lisaclassical said:


> How do you work through your repertoire? I was wondering how long you typically practice . . .


I start and end each of my practice sessions with a piece I know quite well and one that I can play confidently, and I do have a good number of pieces in my repertoire that are like that. For me it's better to end a session on a good note <groan> as opposed to leaving the session totally frustrated and worn out.

Lh


----------



## lisaclassical

It seems that the journey into any area of expertise begins as simple, but like entering a forest, then exploring the forest, then living in the forest. . .learning what to avoid, what to approach, when to rest, what fauna is involve, it becomes more complex, but also interesting. Certainly playing Bach as a child and now many years later, there is a difference. And as one explores Bach, his music itself takes on a different perspective. I find with time. . . there is a greater flexibility in interpretation and playing. I have learned over the years, that there is a true necessity to abiding by technique, but then once there is some mastery, the piece takes on more of an artistic quality that is personal to the musician.


----------



## SearsPoncho

I've forgotten many pieces I used to have memorized. I don't have nearly as much time to play as I used to. I'm going back and relearning some of my favorites that aren't overly difficult. I'm currently playing the last 2 Schubert Impromptus from the 1st set (probably the 2 most famous S impromptus), as well as Debussy's La Cathedrale Engloutie (The Sunken Cathedral) from Preludes, Book 1. It is more satisfying now; I'm actually listening to and enjoying the music as I play, which is something I didn't always do so well when I originally learned these pieces.


----------



## SameLiccDifferentDay

Currently revisiting Chopin Ballade no. 4, I haven't played classical music in 6 years but decided to go back to it. I made a recording of it if anyone would like to offer their critique I'd greatly appreciate it:


----------



## Festus

lisaclassical said:


> Daily, working through each scale, major, and relative, harmonic minor and all arpeggios. I developed some exercises added in each key to develop dexterity. I am wondering if I am just spending all my practice time on these. Takes about an hour and a half. Then work on a warm up piece, Bach, prelude, fugue #2. chopin opus 10 no. 3. . .still having difficulty with the 6ths passage. This is life long isn't it? No piece is ever truly totally perfected... . sigh. . .


My warmup exercises also are consuming more of the time allotted for practice to the point that the only way I will have enough time to practice is to retire!
You are correct in that this is a life long venture and a wonderful one at that!


----------



## mikeh375

SameLiccDifferentDay said:


> Currently revisiting Chopin Ballade no. 4, I haven't played classical music in 6 years but decided to go back to it. I made a recording of it if anyone would like to offer their critique I'd greatly appreciate it:


Really nice. No critique at all from me. When I learnt it, I may have used rubato differently in places, but your interpretation does the job too of course. Great for a 6 year break, I assume you've been jazzing or playing in another style.

Loved the light show too.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Sonata No.28.


----------



## Sonata

Bartok: Microkosmos, the first six or seven
Burgmuller's progressive pieces, one
Clementi: sonatina 1


----------



## Sonata

Returning to my Phantom of the Opera sheet music this week. It's "easy" piano versions, but nothing wrong with that! I'm really pleased that my technique practice is finally paying off and I'm starting to really improve my site reading which is giving me much more enjoyment than I've had previously

I also just picked up a book of David Nevue's sheet music and dabbled, but his music is still a bit challenging


----------



## Rasa

Still a live, still struggling to pretend to be a pianist: Bach's 5th English suite.


----------



## tdc

Rasa said:


> Still a live, still struggling to pretend to be a pianist: Bach's 5th English suite.


Hey, think about it. There are people who are groomed from a young age and then play daily many many hours, some of these become pros. Then some hold them up as being the only ones that are 'real' pianists. I don't think music is like that.

Instruments that are less popular like tuba and bassoon require less practice time to become pro, because the benchmark hasn't been set as high. These are artificial bench marks we create basically based on whoever has put in the maximum amount of work, mixed with talent. I think amateur musicians are capable of expressing profundity on their instruments and moving people. The other stuff is just competition. Anyone can become a 'real' pianist. Not anyone can become pro, but I personally don't care about that. I don't feel the need to sacrifice virtually every waking minute of my day to music because someone else with no life decided to, so now they are somehow the only 'real' pianists? I reject that. Music should not enslave people in my view. Does it point the way to something that is profound? Mission accomplished. I think it has gotten to the point that the pros focus too much on minutia, personally.

Don't get me wrong I am grateful for my recordings done by the pros, but I often find unique insights in amateur performance as well. Perhaps once a performer has gotten to a certain level, some qualities can be lost. I believe it was Picasso who spent much of his later years as an artist trying to regain aspects of his craft that were lost from his youth.

The above may be a minority view here, but that is how I see it.

By the way if you also like Bach's WTC, you might like this thread:

Well Tempered Experience


----------



## mikeh375

I'm having some fun with Claude Bolling and some Boogie Woogie at present. Learning about 5 pieces including the 'Triplets Bass Boogie'.


----------



## mikeh375

tdc said:


> Hey, think about it. There are people who are groomed from a young age and then play daily many many hours, some of these become pros. Then some hold them up as being the only ones that are 'real' pianists. I don't think music is like that.
> 
> Instruments that are less popular like tuba and bassoon require less practice time to become pro, because the benchmark hasn't been set as high. These are artificial bench marks we create basically based on whoever has put in the maximum amount of work, mixed with talent. I think amateur musicians are capable of expressing profundity on their instruments and moving people. The other stuff is just competition. Anyone can become a 'real' pianist. Not anyone can become pro, but I personally don't care about that. *I don't feel the need to sacrifice virtually every waking minute of my day to music because someone else with no life decided to,* so now they are somehow the only 'real' pianists? I reject that. Music should not enslave people in my view. Does it point the way to something that is profound? Mission accomplished. I think it has gotten to the point that the pros focus too much on minutia, personally.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I am grateful for my recordings done by the pros, but I often find unique insights in amateur performance as well. Perhaps once a performer has gotten to a certain level, some qualities can be lost. I believe it was Picasso who spent much of his later years as an artist trying to regain aspects of his craft that were lost from his youth.
> 
> The above may be a minority view here, but that is how I see it.
> 
> By the way if you also like Bach's WTC, you might like this thread:
> 
> Well Tempered Experience


The implication in the bolded is quite insulting to pros and high achievers and very far off the mark imv. Wanting to excel at an instrument and in performance is not driven by "competition" but is a personal, intuitive desire, a calling if you will. Clearly a certain standard of performance has to be attained, but one has to do that anyway in order to communicate and perform effectively at the higher levels of music and musicianship. In other words, attaining excellence is not driven by competition in the literal sense but is simply the bare minimum requirement to enter the profession or to play music well, simple and especially more complex works. Also, in order to achieve a high standard, the minutia is an all important focus in formative years and stays as such throughout the professional years. You most likely wont survive professionally if the minutia is neglected - it's that important, which is why the details are never neglected, they are the foundation for expression.

To suggest that those who practise hard and devote much time in order to master music have no life is quite odd. Music can be a great life, a rewarding, fulfilling life. But then again, the general tone of your post is an amateur's perspective and although not wrong as far as you are concerned (it even comes across as a little bitter), is far from the truth of the matter and seemingly shows no real understanding of what drives a musician towards excellence and why. The answer is easy...it's the music.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I'm capable of expression on the piano, but I believe without the technique it's virtually worthless to any listener. In fact, I'm finding I use expression to cover up my technical deficiencies. haha.


----------



## tdc

mikeh375 said:


> The implication in the bolded is quite insulting to pros and high achievers and very far off the mark imv. Wanting to excel at an instrument and in performance is not driven by "competition" but is a personal, intuitive desire, a calling if you will. Clearly a certain standard of performance has to be attained, but one has to do that anyway in order to communicate and perform effectively at the higher levels of music and musicianship. In other words, attaining excellence is not driven by competition in the literal sense but is simply the bare minimum requirement to enter the profession or to play music well, simple and especially more complex works. Also, in order to achieve a high standard, the minutia is an all important focus in formative years and stays as such throughout the professional years. You most likely wont survive professionally if the minutia is neglected - it's that important, which is why the details are never neglected, they are the foundation for expression.
> 
> To suggest that those who practise hard and devote much time in order to master music have no life is quite odd. Music can be a great life, a rewarding, fulfilling life. But then again, the general tone of your post is an amateur's perspective and although not wrong as far as you are concerned (it even comes across as a little bitter), is far from the truth of the matter and seemingly shows no real understanding of what drives a musician towards excellence and why. The answer is easy...it's the music.


I think there are people who are born with the ability to become professionals and the circumstances, and can be happy doing it, and that is great. But there are others that make major sacrifices and it shows in their demeanor and attitude. People that act like only pros are capable of creating music I find are insulting, and further I don't think they even have an understanding of what music actually is. I'm sick of that kind of attitude and frankly I think it turns a lot of people away from classical music and it also causes many people to believe that there is no point in learning to play an instrument unless they start before 10 years of age and have the time to play many hours everyday and focus on all the minutiae the pros do. It simply kills the joy for many people, and that is what music is about. This kind of attitude frustrates me. Yes my point was exaggerated, and there are exceptions, but also truth to what I was saying.


----------



## tdc

In Swafford's bio it discusses how Brahms used to play the piano at the Schumann's and other places and people were very moved by it. By today's standards Brahms playing would likely be considered at the level of a gifted amateur. Ravel toured and got standing ovations, even though some snobs around him criticized his playing. Today there are people who would act as if Brahms and Ravel themselves would have no business playing the piano.

I remember watching a master class a while ago where the student performed a Schubert impromptu (wonderfully to my ears) and then Schiff proceeded to break down all the things he was doing wrong, and it was just another example to me of how perspectives have gotten so extreme in this regard. It is fine to strive for technical mastery and to want to learn from pros like Schiff, but technical perfection is not possible. Music comes from the soul and the performer is the one who will breathe life into a piece. If that performer has limited life experiences to draw on because their entire life has been focused almost entirely on the technical aspects of music, then I believe interpretations can suffer from _that_ too.


----------



## sfrobcurry

So interesting to read the feed. I’ve recently (since a couple of years) come back to the piano, after nearly 30 years of not playing…since leaving home for university. As a teenager, my life was filled with competitions and recitals, with the hope of pursuing a career as a pianist…I was decent enough, but just not good enough. Sitting today at the keyboard, it’s like rekindling an old friendship…it’s wonderful, but also frustrating. My brain remembers the notes/fingerings of everything…unfortunately, my fingers seem to not be in cohesive conversation with my brain! I’m trying to be ruthless in regaining technique, with lots of Bach (Partitas & French/English suites). Just for laughs (torture) each day, I pull something I could play blindfolded at 15 or so and give it my best shot. Today’s pick was Schumann’s Symphonic Etudes…two or three of the variations were somewhat passable!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Interesting post and it's great you've come back to the piano. 

Based on my own experience, while I wasn't at your level back in the day I can't help wondering if - frustrating as it may be - you might benefit from taking things right back to basics technically. I had lessons from the age of 5 to the age of 18, then stopped them when I went to university but always carried on playing. Three years ago, after a 46-year break, I decided as a retirement project to go back to lessons and my teacher, having heard me play a Chopin Etude (op.25/1) and Nocturne (op.15/1) as well as some Bach, put me straight back on scales for months! She felt my playing had something to commend it but had become pretty "splashy" during those self-directed years. Three years on almost to the day, I bless her decision and the fact that I managed to make myself stick with it. My playing has greatly improved and I'm now playing stuff (Chopin Fantaisie-Impromptu, Rachmaninov prelude in G minor etc.) which I'd only have played *at* before. Just a thought.

Welcome back anyway!


----------



## Phil loves classical

tdc said:


> In Swafford's bio it discusses how Brahms used to play the piano at the Schumann's and other places and people were very moved by it. By today's standards Brahms playing would likely be considered at the level of a gifted amateur. Ravel toured and got standing ovations, even though some snobs around him criticized his playing. Today there are people who would act as if Brahms and Ravel themselves would have no business playing the piano.
> 
> I remember watching a master class a while ago where the student performed a Schubert impromptu (wonderfully to my ears) and then Schiff proceeded to break down all the things he was doing wrong, and it was just another example to me of how perspectives have gotten so extreme in this regard. It is fine to strive for technical mastery and to want to learn from pros like Schiff, but technical perfection is not possible. Music comes from the soul and the performer is the one who will breathe life into a piece. *If that performer has limited life experiences to draw on because their entire life has been focused almost entirely on the technical aspects of music, then I believe interpretations can suffer from that too.*


I believe that last part is true, and I don't think there was any disagreement on that. I think there are 2 different things at play here. One can always make or play music for one's own enjoyment and of others who are drawn into it, regardless of them being pro or not, or trained at all in any way. If that is the goal, then who cares what anyone or any pro says. And if you the listener find pleasure in someone that does that, there is no shame. The artist has made that connection. He/she had achieved their goal, or at least a goal.

I think the other thing is on critical or commercial standards. Great technique is a must, and for that there has to be sacrifices made for that. The level of interpretation may vary. Just using Rubenstein as an example, he said something like he could never have Horowitz's technique in a 100 years, but he thought he was the better musician. I think Lang Lang and Hamelin clearly have better technique than Rubenstein, but I don't think their level of interpretation comes close. But we're talking of people of the highest standards. How do you set yourself apart from an un-nurtured talent off the street? I remember hearing Murray Perahia practices for 4 hours a day.

What if someone thought Andre Rieu was a better conductor than say Riccardo Muti? He is definitely more popular, and is not without talent, and training. But it's just different vs cutthroat competition in the Classical world. I found this article interesting. Even mentions TalkClassical.

https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/music/andré-rieu-i-see-a-lot-of-jealousy-around-me-1.4107182


----------



## mossyembankment

Kinderszenen. And less frequently, Maple Leaf Rag, Lucky to Be Me (Bill Evans), and Ruby, My Dear (Thelonious Monk).


----------



## Animal the Drummer

"The Carman's Whistle" by William Byrd, and Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" - a wonderfully contrasted duo to be working on at the same time, both technically and musically.


----------



## Livly_Station

I'm back at studying after without practice. 

I was never an advanced piano player (only played for 2 years), but I could play (poorly) some allegro movements from Beethoven sonatas and other miscellaneous pieces like Brahms' intermezzo op. 118-2, or Moszkowski's étude op. 72-2, etc.

I wanted to start fresh now, so I decided to pick:

- Beethoven's Bagatelles Op. 126 - beautiful short pieces which are not super difficult.
- Debussy's Arabesque I - good to train polyrhythm (3 on top of 2).
- Liszt's Anées de Pèlerinage 1st set, the first 3 pieces - a little more difficult, but they almost look like études of medium difficulty.


----------



## Yabetz

Beethoven's Diabelli Variations


----------



## mossyembankment

Only partway through the Kinderszenen, but for the sake of variety and fun I'm also making an absurdly ambitious attempt to learn the Davidsbündlertänze, which is mostly far above my level. I can play through Nos. 2 and 14, very slowly making progress on No. 1.


----------



## Michael122

"When You Taught Me How To Dance".
Signature piece for the film, "Miss Potter".
About half-way through it.
Many, many both-hand octave stretches.
Multiple notes over more than an octave necessitating hand rolls.
A one-note leap, far down the keyboard.
A few measures with same-note lifts for bass and melody hands.
Beautiful tiny-dancer-music-box motif, the type you don't mind playing over and over.
Looking forward to both learning it and polishing it.


----------



## Michael122

Livly_Station said:


> I wanted to start fresh now, so I decided to pick:
> Debussy's Arabesque I


Livly, once considered learning this and am curious how difficult/easy you are finding it especially given your recent return to the piano.


----------



## SearsPoncho

A lot of Chopin. Again, I'm relearning pieces that, like Jack Nicholson in 5 Easy Pieces, I used to play well, but forgot over the years. A bunch of everything, including the "Military" Polonaise, a couple of Nocturnes, a couple of Mazurkas, etc.


----------



## progmatist

I'm feverishly working on Nutrocker, Keith Emerson's rock arrangement of Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker. I need to master it by Friday December 3rd for a public performance.


----------



## morsing

Bach/Petzold Menuet i G major. The third piece I'm learning.


----------



## mikeh375

I always ease off the heavy stuff for December and so thought I'd have some fun. I purchased this on pdf but the composer/arranger in me has already made a few tweaks to the arrangement.....


----------



## verandai

I'm currently practising my own piano pieces. Sometimes I'm blaming myself for choosing passages which are somewhat challenging to practise ;-)


----------



## lnjng

Chopin's Ballade No. 1 and the 32nd Beethoven Piano Sonata.


----------



## Taggart

My current piano teacher likes to work through things rather than at things. In some ways, it's good as it develops flexibility; in other ways it doesn't help as much with technique.

I've been currently working through the ABRSM Mozart Sonatas for Pianoforte. I've got up to the Sonata in A minor, K. 310. I'm not entirely in sympathy with this sort of music compared to the Baroque which makes it more of a challenge. The move to a more harmonic style with lots of arpeggios and patterned bass figures makes for a number of technical challenges.


----------



## mikeh375

Mozart K310 is one of my favourites and I enjoyed learning it. I particularly loved the pedal point section in the development of the 1st mvt. and the sequential 'release' that follows. It's finger-tastic Taggart.
I'm about to take delivery of a book of note for note transcriptions of Oscar Peterson solos so my pencil is at the ready for some serious fingering....


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Taggart said:


> My current piano teacher likes to work through things rather than at things. In some ways, it's good as it develops flexibility; in other ways it doesn't help as much with technique.
> 
> I've been currently working through the ABRSM Mozart Sonatas for Pianoforte. I've got up to the Sonata in A minor, K. 310. I'm not entirely in sympathy with this sort of music compared to the Baroque which makes it more of a challenge. The move to a more harmonic style with lots of arpeggios and patterned bass figures makes for a number of technical challenges.


My teacher's the same. I like her and we get on well, but in addition to what you (rightly) say I feel it actually narrows one's repertoire, as it makes it harder to get pieces into long-term memory. As far as playing goes I also prefer Baroque music (whereas for listening Mozart's my favourite composer of them all) but I've covered K331 and - a personal favourite - K332 with her and I do think they've done good things for my technique.

In terms of current repertoire I've sort of moved in mike's direction as my Easter holiday assignment is Alec Templeton's "Bach Goes To Town - Prelude and Fugue in Swing".


----------



## keymasher

Debussy - Estampes
Schubert - Sonata in Bb, D 960
Mozart - Concerto in d minor, K 466


----------

